# More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church



## EvilEyeFleegle

*More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church


"More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
_*

"I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.


Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.


Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.



Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.


Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.


"I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.


At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_


----------



## OldLady

We're getting out of control.


----------



## HenryBHough

Isn't murder illegal in Texas?

Don't they have laws against that?

So HOW could this have happened????


----------



## MaryL

I have been listening to a local  (broadcast) NPR outlet and they haven't said anything about any of this...But boy howdy are they genuflecting to gays and Harvey Milk and...boy are these koolaid drinkers late for the bus. They could be topical and up to date in their conservative bashing.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HenryBHough said:


> Isn't murder illegal in Texas?
> 
> Don't they have laws against that?
> 
> So HOW could this have happened????


Exactly.  This is why we need to get rid of murder laws.  They don't work.


----------



## TheOldSchool

MaryL said:


> I have been listening to a local  (broadcast) NPR outlet and they haven't said anything about any of this...But boy howdy are they genuflecting to gays and Harvey Milk and...boy are these koolaid drinkers late for the bus. They could be topical and up to date in their conservative bashing.


^ what a stupid comment


----------



## bodecea

2nd Amendment solutions...oh well...MURICA!


----------



## Billy_Bob

Wow

A left wing radical democrat is the killer...

Couldn't see that one coming..


----------



## MaryL

TheOldSchool said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been listening to a local  (broadcast) NPR outlet and they haven't said anything about any of this...But boy howdy are they genuflecting to gays and Harvey Milk and...boy are these koolaid drinkers late for the bus. They could be topical and up to date in their conservative bashing.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ what a stupid comment
Click to expand...

Well, thank you, for that unsolicited remark.  I just switched over to a conservative talk radio station and they are all over this issue. One shooter, he/she is down and 27 are known to be dead, 27 injured. Tragic. Useless.


----------



## WillowTree

Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.




At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

20 to 24 dead in Texas

At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church

So sad


----------



## ColonelAngus

Looks like 27 dead, including a 2 year old child.

Just awful.

'27 killed' at Texas church after gunman opens fire | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DarkFury

*Now it's 25 plus another church in California!*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I don't understand how people can do this kind of shit.


----------



## strollingbones

and i fussed at my son for wearing his pistol today


----------



## strollingbones

unbelievable all of the dead....may peace be with them


----------



## JakeStarkey

We need to get rid of gun bunny laws: they don't work.


----------



## Asclepias

WillowTree said:


> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church


Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Half of the church goers are dead. The other half wounded.

Unbelievable


----------



## ColonelAngus

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...


Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?


----------



## WillowTree

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...

Where did you pull the race card from? Out your ass?


----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...


Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.


----------



## skye

Was it Antifa?


----------



## Brain357

WillowTree said:


> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church



Sad.  Prayers to those who survived.


----------



## MaryL

The unstoppable force VS the irresistible force. Or, the 1st amendment Vs the 2nd amendment, which will win? Which do we value more?


----------



## Asclepias

ColonelAngus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
Click to expand...

Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.


----------



## WillowTree

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
Click to expand...

Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented


----------



## strollingbones

this can wipe out a small community .....how many of the wounded will die....


----------



## Brain357

WillowTree said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented
Click to expand...


And they don't have mass shootings regularly where there is strong gun control.  Yes mass shootings are getting old.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Will Schumer cry for these victims?


----------



## Dr Grump

You know, there was a time - about 25-30 years ago - you'd here about this kind of thing and be shocked.


----------



## strollingbones

no but trump has tweeted


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
Click to expand...

The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.


----------



## WillowTree

Dr Grump said:


> You know, there was a time - about 25-30 years ago - you'd here about this kind of thing and be shocked.




I am shocked every time I hear it.


----------



## pismoe

Brain357 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't have mass shootings regularly where there is strong gun control.  Yes mass shootings are getting old.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------   and they don't have the FREEDOM to own guns Brian .


----------



## boedicca

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't understand how people can do this kind of shit.




Some people are evil.  There have been and will always be evil people who feel compelled to hurt others.


----------



## WillowTree

Brain357 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't have mass shootings regularly where there is strong gun control.  Yes mass shootings are getting old.
Click to expand...

No, then they use knives, trucks, bombs and machetes.


----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
Click to expand...


Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> You know, there was a time - about 25-30 years ago - you'd here about this kind of thing and be shocked.


Its always shocking to me. The actual act and loss of life. The perpetrator rarely shocks me anymore.


----------



## pismoe

330 million people of ALL sorts in the USA and looks like maybe 30 of them have been shot dead by a murderer eh ??


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?
Click to expand...

Because people kill people and criminals dont obey the law by definition.


----------



## Brain357

pismoe said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't have mass shootings regularly where there is strong gun control.  Yes mass shootings are getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   and they don't have the FREEDOM to own guns Brian .
Click to expand...


Where is the freedom for the dead?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Asclepias said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
Click to expand...

Your people?

Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass


----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because people kill people and criminals dont obey the law by definition.
Click to expand...


Yes as the corpses pile up you guys keep saying the same things.  Working out real well.


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
Click to expand...


Well said!


----------



## Asclepias

Grampa Murked U said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
Click to expand...

Yes my people. No not everyone is my people. Sorry.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Asclepius seems to have specific and inside knowledge.

Can you do a quick rundown of the entire situation for us?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pismoe

Brain357 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya know, that gets old. People have been killing other people long before guns were invented
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they don't have mass shootings regularly where there is strong gun control.  Yes mass shootings are getting old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------   and they don't have the FREEDOM to own guns Brian .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the freedom for the dead?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   they were in the wrong place at the wrong time i guess .   I wonder how many people in the USA will die in the drive home from Church today Brian .


----------



## monkrules

It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?

Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:

"Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my people. No not everyone is my people. Sorry.
Click to expand...


Exactly why multiculturalism is a failure.


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because people kill people and criminals dont obey the law by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes as the corpses pile up you guys keep saying the same things.  Working out real well.
Click to expand...

I dont really want to get in a gun control debate on this thread but it will never completely work. It will only make it harder. If you knew how easy it is to get a gun even an illegal one you would agree.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my people. No not everyone is my people. Sorry.
Click to expand...

---------------------------------   thankfully thats a true statement Ace !!


----------



## WillowTree

skye said:


> Was it Antifa?


A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.


----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes lots of guns is really working out well for us.
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because people kill people and criminals dont obey the law by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes as the corpses pile up you guys keep saying the same things.  Working out real well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont really want to get in a gun control debate on this thread but it will never completely work. It will only make it harder. If you knew how easy it is to get a gun even an illegal one you would agree.
Click to expand...


Obviously they are everywhere.


----------



## Baz Ares

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_



Thank You, NRA !
 And supporting members 25 DEAD in church. MAGA!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I know this will sound bad but when this kind of shit happens I always hope it's not an American perp just being a nut. We can combat a known enemy but you can not fight a well hidden mental illness.


----------



## skye

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like racists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
Click to expand...


Oh I know!

I was asking.....if Antifa committed this crime!


----------



## Asclepias

monkrules said:


> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."


I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.  How many shooters are going to pick a church once everyone starts packing?


----------



## Dr Grump

WillowTree said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there was a time - about 25-30 years ago - you'd here about this kind of thing and be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shocked every time I hear it.
Click to expand...


Why? It happens four or five times a year for the past 20 years.


----------



## irosie91

if the schmuck is dead----why are they holding back details
on him?    Anyone know what kind of weapon he used?


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
Click to expand...


The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....


----------



## Baz Ares

OldLady said:


> We're getting out of control.



Still safer than Iraq or Syria.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Asclepias said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my people. No not everyone is my people. Sorry.
Click to expand...

You need to check your racism at the door. That kind of shit eats away at your Psyche


----------



## WillowTree

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there was a time - about 25-30 years ago - you'd here about this kind of thing and be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am shocked every time I hear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? It happens four or five times a year for the past 20 years.
Click to expand...

Because it is...................shocking!


----------



## MaryL

I am 60, my shock wore off after 9/11, the level of depravity and evil we as Americans or we westerners in general  will tolerate under the guise of acceptance and multiculturalism. Because it the new paradigm. But instead, we fool ourselves.  SSDD.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Where are you with that summary, Asclepias?

Tell us exactly what happened.


----------



## pismoe

WillowTree said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

monkrules said:


> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."


How bout we wait for the facts before making fools out of ourselves like asslips did?


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is I wont use mine to shootup some place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lotta good that does these people.  Or the ones in Vegas.  Or the ones at the football party.  Or....  This is a US problem, wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because people kill people and criminals dont obey the law by definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes as the corpses pile up you guys keep saying the same things.  Working out real well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont really want to get in a gun control debate on this thread but it will never completely work. It will only make it harder. If you knew how easy it is to get a gun even an illegal one you would agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously they are everywhere.
Click to expand...

Lots of criminals that sell them could care less about a gun ban. They're criminals. Thats what they do.


----------



## Asclepias

ColonelAngus said:


> Asclepius seems to have specific and inside knowledge.
> 
> Can you do a quick rundown of the entire situation for us?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Not the god. The plant. 

Cant until I get more info.


----------



## WillowTree

pismoe said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
Click to expand...

She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> if the schmuck is dead----why are they holding back details
> on him?    Anyone know what kind of weapon he used?


----------------------------------------------------  as a guess it was a semi auto long gun , AR or AK but thats just a Guess .   Mighta been pistols with normal sized 14 , 15 round magazines  Rosie .


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
Click to expand...

I've been saying it since the church in SC was hit.  I dont care much for the NRA so I dont listen to them.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillowTree said:


> Because it is...................shocking!



Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."

And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.

The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...


----------



## skye

WillowTree said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
Click to expand...



I asked if it was Antifa! 

in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

M


Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is...................shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."
> 
> And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.
> 
> The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...
Click to expand...

My first reaction was sadness.


----------



## WillowTree

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is...................shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."
> 
> And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.
> 
> The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...
Click to expand...




So when you rid yourselves of guns they will simply run over you with a truck or bomb you.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
Click to expand...

Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
Click to expand...


Go away, nasty hater.


----------



## Brain357

Grampa Murked U said:


> M
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is...................shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."
> 
> And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.
> 
> The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My first reaction was sadness.
Click to expand...


It is always so sad.


----------



## Brain357

boedicca said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
Click to expand...


It is a fact.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is...................shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."
> 
> And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.
> 
> The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...
Click to expand...

You dont believe there is enough danger here in the US to warrant having protection?


----------



## JoeMoma

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I saw "Baptist" and immediately thought about my people.  The town is 94% white.  i forgot a lot whites are Baptist in the south. Sad sack of shit to kill a 2 year old child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people?
> 
> Dumb. We are ALL our people, jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my people. No not everyone is my people. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly why multiculturalism is a failure.
Click to expand...

Please, let's not let this become a racist rant thread like most of the threads in the race relations forum.


----------



## pismoe

skye said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   and , thats a good question Skye , didn't 'antifa'  declare war on the USA just yesterday  Skye ??


----------



## Baz Ares

irosie91 said:


> if the schmuck is dead----why are they holding back details
> on him?    Anyone know what kind of weapon he used?



Well, If black to keep the Local TexASS posse under control.
If Muslim/ Mexican, To keep the Great Douche from tweeting about it.
If a Whitey, To somehow blame the Mexicans in the spews.or above
were the cause here .


----------



## skye

Asclepias said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
Click to expand...




You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.


If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.


That's my opinion here and I stand by it.


----------



## Dr Grump

WillowTree said:


> So when you rid yourselves of guns they will simply run over you with a truck or bomb you.



That sounds like a terrorist attack. This isn't a terrorist by the sounds of it. Just some whack job. And the US being a heavily armed society really really worked out for the people in the church, and LV, and Virginia Tech, and Sandy Hook....


----------



## Lewdog

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
Click to expand...



It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.


----------



## Dr Grump

Asclepias said:


> [
> You dont believe there is enough danger here in the US to warrant having protection?



If it worked. Sure.


----------



## Asclepias

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
Click to expand...

Well we will see.


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
Click to expand...



You are a sad little hack. The NRA doesn't advocate for untrained or unwilling people to carry.  The NRA advocates for responsible gun ownership.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

If it was a black church, we would have heard it by now.    The wailing would not stop.


----------



## Little-Acorn

I'm surprised there was no thread on this in the forum.

Pray for the souls of the dead, and the grief of their relatives and friends.

The number of dead and injured is preliminary from early reports. It will probably change as more information comes in.

------------------------------------------------

At least 27 dead and more than two dozen injured in Texas church shooting

M.L. NESTEL
Sunday, Nov. 5, 2017

At least 27 people were killed and around 27 injured in a Texas church shooting Sunday morning, law enforcement sources told ABC News.

The alleged shooter is dead, and it appears there is no longer an active threat at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, about 40 miles southeast of San Antonio, police told ABC News.

A person who said she works at a gas station across the street from the church told ABC News she heard rapid gunfire at around 11:15 a.m., leading congregants from the church as well as customers at the station to run inside for cover.

“We heard several shots and we all started running inside the store,” she said.

“It lasted about 15 seconds. I yelled, ‘Get down! Get inside!’ and we all went into hiding,” said the woman, who said she is 49 but declined to give her name.


----------



## pismoe

WillowTree said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is...................shocking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I first heard about it, my first reaction WASN'T "Oh, no, I don't believe it!" I was like 'Yep, no surprises there."
> 
> And BTW, I'm not happy about that kind of reaction, but it is becoming so common now. I remember when Columbine happened it was in people's consciousnesses for a couple of years afterwards. To be honest, I can't name them all now. I know there was Las Vegas, Aurora and the Korean idiot at Virginia Tech. I'm know there have been more, but they seem to run into each other. The US is so fucked in that regard. And you know what, this time in 12 months there'll be another three or four threads over that time over three or four different instances. Right now, as I type, there's some person walking around now, having dinner, playing outside with their kids, who is going to be dead this time next year because another incident will happen.
> 
> The US love affair with guns is pathetic. You live in Iraq or Somalia? I get it. The US? pfffttt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you rid yourselves of guns they will simply run over you with a truck or bomb you.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  or beat you to death with big muscles and brass knuckles or baseball bats or cut you up with knives and machetes or hang you from trees with ropes  WTree .


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
Click to expand...



The pastor's daughter (14 years old) was killed today.

And I'll note that her murder was at the hands of the evil person who did it (either on his own, or as part of a group of evil people).   The fault lies with him (or them).


----------



## ColonelAngus

We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?

We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.


----------



## WillowTree

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you rid yourselves of guns they will simply run over you with a truck or bomb you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a terrorist attack. This isn't a terrorist by the sounds of it. Just some whack job. And the US being a heavily armed society really really worked out for the people in the church, and LV, and Virginia Tech, and Sandy Hook....
Click to expand...



The point is, for whatever reason, he decided to kill those people in that church. I know you are an intelligent person, he could just as easily driven by and firebombed them.


----------



## Lewdog

skye said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist group. It means anti fascist. They act just like fascists and wear black masks just like ISIS.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
Click to expand...


You think that the federal government is protecting those groups because they haven't announced much information about the shooter?  REALLY?  This government?

It's not being released because the guy is going to end up being a white male.


----------



## Asclepias

Dr Grump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> You dont believe there is enough danger here in the US to warrant having protection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it worked. Sure.
Click to expand...

Its proven it works the vast majority of time. There is a reason not many sane people will attack the white house. They know people with guns guard the place.


----------



## Dr Grump

skye said:


> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.



pfffftttttt


----------



## Lewdog

ColonelAngus said:


> We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?
> 
> We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.



Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.


----------



## easyt65

How long before the Democrats push gun control?

3...2...1...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

Well this  isn't politics so it probably will be pulled soon.  I was thinking of starting one myself but didn't for that reason.


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?
> 
> We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.
Click to expand...

Can you prove he was a Trump supporter or did you pull that out your ass?


----------



## Little-Acorn

easyt65 said:


> How long before the Democrats push gun control?
> 
> 3...2...1...


Looks like a Republican beat them to it, namely you.

Jesus Christ, can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?

Pray for the souls of the dead, and the grief of their relatives and friends.


----------



## MaryL

Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded. The left, and NPR is so out of touch, I have to go to conservative  right media outlets for late breaking news...that speaks for itself.  The left is stuck in the past and clearly out of touch.


----------



## WillowTree

MaryL said:


> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.


Wtf?


----------



## Lewdog

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
Click to expand...



What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.  

So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.


----------



## pismoe

Dr Grump said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfffftttttt
Click to expand...

----------------------------------   you don't know any FACTS DGrump .  And as far as 'antifa' , they declared War on the USA people and President Trump yesterday on Nov' 4th   DGrump .


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
Click to expand...


Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too

-Geaux


----------



## easyt65

Little-Acorn said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the Democrats push gun control?
> 
> 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Republican beat them to it, namely you.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?
Click to expand...

I didn't bring it up ... I just started the snowflakes countdown clock...


----------



## Asclepias

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
Click to expand...

My grandpa told me that a man protects his family/friends the best he can. He gave the KKK a lot to think about because he always carried his gun and let it be known that if any of them came to his house with that cross burning nonsense they were going to die by shot gun.  They didnt mess him.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
Click to expand...



Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.

We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.  

You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head. 

Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Little-Acorn said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the Democrats push gun control?
> 
> 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Republican beat them to it, namely you.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?
> 
> Pray for the souls of the dead, and the grief of their relatives and friends.
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
Click to expand...


I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
Click to expand...


How so? You have info that some of the worshipers were armed?

Do tell

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
Click to expand...



Please learn proper grammar.

When referring to a single individual, the proper possessive pronoun is either his or her.


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------   read that this guy was dressed in Combat Dress   WTree .
> 
> 
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that the federal government is protecting those groups because they haven't announced much information about the shooter?  REALLY?  This government?
> 
> It's not being released because the guy is going to end up being a white male.
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------   might be a white male fighting the 'antifa' war  Lew .  Who targeted and shot congressman at baseball practice a few months ago ??   I think that he was a white guy and lefty anti Trumper Lew .


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
Click to expand...


Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.  

Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? You have info that some of the worshipers were armed?
> 
> Do tell
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


It is Texas.  The shooter no doubt assumed several would be armed and yet he did it just the same.


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
Click to expand...

Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Perhaps the most telling thing..is that every time this happens..everybody jerks their knee..goes straight to their pre-prepared positions..and comes out firing.

This sort of thing is happening so often now..that most don't give it a gram of original thought..they just trot out the talking points. The racists bait..the gun advocates come out firing....the anti-gun folk wring their hands....it's this absurd kabuki theater that means nothing..because nothing is going to change. And we all know it.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
Click to expand...

Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia


----------



## Brain357

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
Click to expand...


And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.


----------



## easyt65

Where was the outrage when DEMOCRATS did not wait 24hrs after the Vegas terrorist attack to callously push gun control?

Spare your faux outrage, hypocritical snowflakes...


----------



## francoHFW

No problem. He wasn't a Muslim... Always good to have plenty of guns around everywhere... No problem...


----------



## Geaux4it

12 Times Mass Shootings Were Stopped by Good Guys With Guns


----------



## Peach

65, I wrote the fact that the killer had enough hate to have FOUND a way. Gas in cans worked here in Florida a few times. Just need a crowd not on ALERT. You cannot outlaw hate.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that the federal government is protecting those groups because they haven't announced much information about the shooter?  REALLY?  This government?
> 
> It's not being released because the guy is going to end up being a white male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   might be a white male fighting the 'antifa' war  Lew .  Who targeted and shot congressman at baseball practice a few months ago ??   I think that he was a lefty anti Trumper Lew .
Click to expand...

He had on battle fatigues. The losers uniform.  My money is that its a super Drumpfling.


----------



## Chuz Life

easyt65 said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long before the Democrats push gun control?
> 
> 3...2...1...
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Republican beat them to it, namely you.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't bring it up ... I just started the snowflakes countdown clock...
Click to expand...



I agree. It would be crazy to think any gungrabbing leftardz would let an opportunity to use ANY shooting for political gain go to waste.


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please learn proper grammar.
> 
> When referring to a single individual, the proper possessive pronoun is either his or her.
Click to expand...


Sorry I didn't know I was getting a grade today on my grammar in my posts.

Should give you an apple to suck up?

Usually when an idiot starts criticizing someone's grammar on a political forum it means they can't actually defend their position.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? You have info that some of the worshipers were armed?
> 
> Do tell
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Texas.  The shooter no doubt assumed several would be armed and yet he did it just the same.
Click to expand...


He had a death wish

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She asked who a n t i f a was and I told her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked if it was Antifa!
> 
> in other words.....If it was Antifa who committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounded like a Drumpfling to me. He was wearing battle fatigues.  Thats the standard uniform of losers that couldnt hack it in the service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see....the thing is that had it been as you say......we would all know the identity of the shooter by now.
> 
> 
> If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> That's my opinion here and I stand by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that the federal government is protecting those groups because they haven't announced much information about the shooter?  REALLY?  This government?
> 
> It's not being released because the guy is going to end up being a white male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> --------------------------------------   might be a white male fighting the 'antifa' war  Lew .  Who targeted and shot congressman at baseball practice a few months ago ??   I think that he was a white guy and lefty anti Trumper Lew .
Click to expand...


How many ANTIFA people have you seen that are walking around with automatic weapons?


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
Click to expand...


Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America

-Geaux


----------



## Little-Acorn

easyt65 said:


> Where was the outrage when DEMOCRATS did not wait 24hrs after the Vegas terrorist attack to callously push gun control?


None of them have done that in this thread, sh*thead.

Can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?

Start a new thread on Democrat responses pushing gun control if you insist.



Chuz Life said:


> I agree. It would be crazy to think any gungrabbing leftardz would let an opportunity to use ANY shooting for political gain go to waste.


(sigh)


----------



## easyt65

'Never let a tragedy go to waste.'
- Rhambo Emanuel

Congrats to liberals so far for showing restraint ... so far...


----------



## MarkDuffy

Ah, here you all are. The original thread was moved to and buried in the rubber room. LOL


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
Click to expand...


Yeah I'm sure it would have been much easier for the guy to run his truck through the church and kill all the innocent people... or I'm sure he could have killed 25 people and wounded 10+ more with a knife without getting stopped.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Perhaps the most telling thing..is that every time this happens..everybody jerks their knee..goes straight to their pre-prepared positions..and comes out firing.

This sort of thing is happening so often now..that most don't give it a gram of original thought..they just trot out the talking points. The racists bait..the gun advocates come out firing....the anti-gun folk wring their hands....it's this absurd kabuki theater that means nothing..because nothing is going to change. And we all know it.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? You have info that some of the worshipers were armed?
> 
> Do tell
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Texas.  The shooter no doubt assumed several would be armed and yet he did it just the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a death wish
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


As do they all, hence why it does nothing to stop them.


----------



## Geaux4it

easyt65 said:


> 'Never let a tragedy go to waste.'
> - Rhambo Emanuel
> 
> Congrats to liberals so far for showing restraint ... so far...



The church I go to at times had many armed worshipers. Just for this reason when there are continued attacks on Christianity 

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

WillowTree said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go away, nasty hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
Click to expand...



Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.


----------



## Peach

If this doesn't take hate of you....I guess it does not or the killer would not killed.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
Click to expand...


And?

25 killed in Texas today by one guy.


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
Click to expand...



You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.

You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.

DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER


----------



## Asclepias

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
Click to expand...

Anyone familiar with weapons can reload quick enough to get around the magazine limit but I do agree it does give enough of a pause to attack if he fumbles.


----------



## Mousterian

The Orange Idiot was quick with the 'Animal!' and 'Death Penalty!' tweets when that Muzzy mowed down 8 cyclists.
He obviously too busy playing golf?


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? You have info that some of the worshipers were armed?
> 
> Do tell
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is Texas.  The shooter no doubt assumed several would be armed and yet he did it just the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a death wish
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As do they all, hence why it does nothing to stop them.
Click to expand...


That's the way it goes. Acceptable risk to live in this great country

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm sure it would have been much easier for the guy to run his truck through the church and kill all the innocent people... or I'm sure he could have killed 25 people and wounded 10+ more with a knife without getting stopped.
Click to expand...



Bombs and fire are pretty deadly, bub.


----------



## Brain357

boedicca said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
Click to expand...


Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.


----------



## Chuz Life

Little-Acorn said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the outrage when DEMOCRATS did not wait 24hrs after the Vegas terrorist attack to callously push gun control?
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have done that in this thread, sh*thead.
> 
> Can't you give it a rest for at least a moment?
> 
> Start a new thread on Democrat responses pushing gun control if you insist.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. It would be crazy to think any gungrabbing leftardz would let an opportunity to use ANY shooting for political gain go to waste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (sigh)
Click to expand...


Sorry. But consider what the reasoning is for this expectation. 

Has the left even once failed to use a mass shooting to push for more restrictions on law abiding citizens to make themselves feel like they are fighting crime?

I don't think so.


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
Click to expand...


99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons

-Geaux


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

No actually its not.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

easyt65 said:


> 'Never let a tragedy go to waste.'
> - Rhambo Emanuel
> 
> Congrats to liberals so far for showing restraint ... so far...


Why don't you stop sticking your political finger in their face?

You are trying to get the reaction you claim to want to avoid.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas, they have some of the loosest gun laws in the country, and I think it is up to the churches on whether they allow their people to carry in church.  I just saw on the news the pastor wasn't there today, but his daughter was.
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
Click to expand...



Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.


----------



## Brain357

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there were no armed citizens in the church. Unlike the church I occasionally go too
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone familiar with weapons can reload quick enough to get around the magazine limit but I do agree it does give enough of a pause to attack if he fumbles.
Click to expand...


Yes it does.  And you don't need high capacity magazine for defense.  But some people want the crazies as well armed as possible.


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> 
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

How do you know that?


----------



## MaryL

WillowTree said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
Click to expand...

WTF indeed, I was listening to NPR  for over an hour after this outrage occurred. Not a peep out of them. Only reason I knew  ABOUT any of this was because of breaking news posters on the USMB. KUDOS.


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
Click to expand...


I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high

-Geaux


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see at least one gun nutjob on this forum let's the point go over their head.
> 
> Many gun nutjobs argues the simple idea that a person has no idea who is carrying is a deterrent for mass shootings to occur.  That was proven wrong today.
> 
> 
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....


----------



## boedicca

Brain357 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
Click to expand...



You clearly aren't paying much attention to what is happening in Europe these days, SAD! little knigget.


----------



## Geaux4it

Asclepias said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
Click to expand...


Simple math

-Geaux


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's wrong with your post:  It implies a causality that is FAKE and manipulative.
> 
> We know NOTHING about the shooter - but you immediately jump on the anti-gun bandwagon.
> 
> You're a hack, BIGLY SAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm sure it would have been much easier for the guy to run his truck through the church and kill all the innocent people... or I'm sure he could have killed 25 people and wounded 10+ more with a knife without getting stopped.
Click to expand...

What this person fails to realize is that there is a ye olde adage...

"The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard..."

Curious, does the gun imbue someone with the will to kill, or is that will to kill already there?


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------   CONCEALED CARRY , if done properly no one knows Who is carrying a gun Lew .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
Click to expand...


No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.  

Congrats!


----------



## Asclepias

Geaux4it said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple math
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Sounded more like a guess. There is no possible way to know that.


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clackamas Town Center shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
Click to expand...

But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny

-Geaux


----------



## Ray From Cleveland

easyt65 said:


> 'Never let a tragedy go to waste.'
> - Rhambo Emanuel
> 
> Congrats to liberals so far for showing restraint ... so far...



Not to worry, it won't take long.  

I asked a friend of mine on  Facebook if they restrict guns in  churches  there.  He  said that it's up to the town.  Some do and some don't.  But I'd be willing to bet it was a gun free zone.  That's what the crazies look for these days.


----------



## boedicca

MaryL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF indeed, I was listening to NPR  for over an hour after this outrage occurred. Not a peep out of them. Only reason I knew  ABOUT any of this was because of breaking news posters on the USMB. KUDOS.
Click to expand...



NPR not mentioning the shooting is a tell that the victims are white.


----------



## WillowTree

MaryL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF indeed, I was listening to NPR  for over an hour after this outrage occurred. Not a peep out of them. Only reason I knew  ABOUT any of this was because of breaking news posters on the USMB. KUDOS.
Click to expand...

NPR . What were they whining about?


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...



Pure sophistry, but hardly a surprise that you post it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lewdog said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?
> 
> We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.
Click to expand...


Any proof of his being a Trump supporter?


----------



## Asclepias

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

Agreed. Looser gun laws are stupid.  Gun laws that take away the ability to protect oneself are also stupid. The problem is not really the guns its what is eating the sad sacks that use them to inflict mass casualties.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said any casualty is fake.  I'm not totally anti-gun, but I do think the argument that we should have looser gun laws is wrong, and today proved those looser gun laws aren't the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


i'll keep trying to save lives here.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
Click to expand...

Ha. Don't delude yourself.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, great reason to limit magazine capacity:
> Having attempted to reload his weapon and dropping three magazines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Those have been proven to be mostly bull.  And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Coming soon---to a neighborhood near you:


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
Click to expand...


Appreciate that. Hope you are working as hard to stop abortions

-Geaux


----------



## Baron

*There are only three versions who was the shooter:

1. A Muslim
2. A Libtard
3. A False Flag Action of the Deep State 

Soon we will know it exactly but obviously the shooter hated white Christian church going Bible - Believers 
Will witnesses here quickly die like in LA Mass Murder? Gonna libtards to abolish the Second Amendment?
*


----------



## MaryL

boedicca said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF indeed, I was listening to NPR  for over an hour after this outrage occurred. Not a peep out of them. Only reason I knew  ABOUT any of this was because of breaking news posters on the USMB. KUDOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NPR not mentioning the shooting is a tell that the victims are white.
Click to expand...

Nobody has of yet confirmed any details about the shooter, either. Motives,  race or politics, Yet to be determined.


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. This type of thing is acceptable risk to live in America
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull.  And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
Click to expand...


Yep, and nobody dies when there is no cancer, heart attacks, lightning etc, etc

-Geaux


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Appreciate that. Hope you are working as hard to stop abortions
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


I'll keep trying.


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you want the crazies as well armed as possible, I get it.  Thanks for all the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull.  And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and nobody dies when there is no cancer, heart attacks, lightning etc, etc
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


There is a cure for guns.


----------



## Papageorgio

My thoughts and prayers go out to the victims families, such a waste of lives.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Baron said:


> *There are only three versions who was the shooter:*
> 
> *1. A Muslim*
> *2. A Libtard*
> *3. A False Flag Action of the Deep State *
> 
> *Soon we will know it exactly but obviously the shooter hated white Christian church going Bible - Believers *
> *Will witnesses here quickly die like in LA Mass Murder? Gonna libtards to abolish the Second Amendment?*


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 99% of American gun owners are law abiding and never commit a crime with their weapons
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull.  And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and nobody dies when there is no cancer, heart attacks, lightning etc, etc
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a cure for guns.
Click to expand...

Not here in America. You have to move as I mentioned if you want that to happen

-Geaux


----------



## Brain357

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't help today.  Or in Vegas.  Or Orlando....
> 
> 
> 
> But it helped in the 12 cases I posted a link to above which you found funny
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull.  And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, and nobody dies when there is no cancer, heart attacks, lightning etc, etc
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a cure for guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not here in America. You have to move as I mentioned if you want that to happen
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


We moved in the right direction when Clinton was president, it can happen again.


----------



## Baz Ares

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Perhaps the most telling thing..is that every time this happens..everybody jerks their knee..goes straight to their pre-prepared positions..and comes out firing.
> 
> This sort of thing is happening so often now..that most don't give it a gram of original thought..they just trot out the talking points. The racists bait..the gun advocates come out firing....the anti-gun folk wring their hands....it's this absurd kabuki theater that means nothing..because nothing is going to change. And we all know it.



Yep! It's American ShowTime every day it seems.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brain357 said:


> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.


 Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?

"...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."

Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun. 

Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard" 

You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brain357 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's REALITY:  no law will prevent an evil person from harming others.
> 
> Bringing up Gun Laws is a pile of b'loney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
Click to expand...

 By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?


----------



## skye

Baron said:


> *There are only three versions who was the shooter:*
> 
> *1. A Muslim*
> *2. A Libtard*
> *3. A False Flag Action of the Deep State *
> 
> *Soon we will know it exactly but obviously the shooter hated white Christian church going Bible - Believers *
> *Will witnesses here quickly die like in LA Mass Murder? Gonna libtards to abolish the Second Amendment?*




I agree. ^^^ 


Like I said in post #87


"..........If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing."


----------



## Lumpy 1

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_



I'm thinking when you undermine religious faith, patriotism, morality and replace those with gray areas of no right or wrong you end up here.


----------



## Coyote

OldLady said:


> We're getting out of control.



This is so unreal


----------



## Brain357

TemplarKormac said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet these things don't happen regularly where there is good gun control.  Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
Click to expand...


Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.


----------



## Brain357

TemplarKormac said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
Click to expand...


When was the last mass rock killing?


----------



## Baz Ares

Geaux4it said:


> 12 Times Mass Shootings Were Stopped by Good Guys With Guns


""12 good guys with guns since 1997. Woo hoo. Where were they for the 294 mass shootings the Washington post counted in just the 9 months of 2015. Writer is pathetic NRA shill."


Really, Paid people doing their job. FFS!
Are not the Gun Nutter Armed folks the NRA are lying about.
These Gun Nutters never show or pull.  Who should be there in force!


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF indeed, I was listening to NPR  for over an hour after this outrage occurred. Not a peep out of them. Only reason I knew  ABOUT any of this was because of breaking news posters on the USMB. KUDOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NPR not mentioning the shooting is a tell that the victims are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody has of yet confirmed any details about the shooter, either. Motives,  race or politics, Yet to be determined.
Click to expand...


Not that that is going to stop anyone....


----------



## Darkwind

Brain357 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
Click to expand...

Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.


----------



## Baron

skye said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *There are only three versions who was the shooter:*
> 
> *1. A Muslim*
> *2. A Libtard*
> *3. A False Flag Action of the Deep State *
> 
> *Soon we will know it exactly but obviously the shooter hated white Christian church going Bible - Believers *
> *Will witnesses here quickly die like in LA Mass Murder? Gonna libtards to abolish the Second Amendment?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. ^^^
> 
> 
> Like I said in post #87
> 
> 
> "..........If authorities are holding information .....well.....it was either Antifa, an Islamic attack, somebody on the Left, that sort of thing."
Click to expand...


I forgotten blacks.


----------



## Cossack1483

More caucicide?

Time to invoke the Colter principle.  The longer it takes the joosmedia to make an announcement ; the stronger the chance of a negro , sand jig or libtard anti trump perp.


----------



## Baron

Brain357 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are myopic and ignorant, hardly a surprise there.
> 
> You want to look at a real body counts?  Try grokking Stalin or Mao's?   Totalitarian governments, which favor the gun control you crave, are the deadliest murders in history.
> 
> DEATH BY GOVERNMENT: GENOCIDE AND MASS MURDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
Click to expand...


And who caused mass shootings. Behind are always either Deep State or crazy libtards.


----------



## Baz Ares

Peach said:


> 65, I wrote the fact that the killer had enough hate to have FOUND a way. Gas in cans worked here in Florida a few times. Just need a crowd not on ALERT. You cannot outlaw hate.


Sen. Lindsey Graham: Not Enough 'Angry White Guys' to Sustain GOP


----------



## Coyote

TemplarKormac said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
Click to expand...


While I support a certain amount of gun control, it's way premature to make statements when we don't even know who and motive.

I get so tired of everyone jumping to conclusions - ban muslims or ban guns.

Apparently children were among the victims


----------



## Coyote

Baron said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who caused mass shootings. Behind are always either Deep State or crazy libtards.
Click to expand...


Oh brother.

How about the cause being personal responsibility?


----------



## Geaux4it

Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde

-Geaux


----------



## Coyote

I can never ever understand people targeting schools or places of worship.  Just fucked up.


----------



## Geaux4it

Baz Ares said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Times Mass Shootings Were Stopped by Good Guys With Guns
> 
> 
> 
> ""12 good guys with guns since 1997. Woo hoo. Where were they for the 294 mass shootings the Washington post counted in just the 9 months of 2015. Writer is pathetic NRA shill."
> 
> 
> Really, Paid people doing their job. FFS!
> Are not the Gun Nutter Armed folks the NRA are lying about.
> These Gun Nutters never show or pull.  Who should be there in force!
Click to expand...


Acceptable risk to live in America

-Geaux


----------



## Darkwind

In 2015 alone, there were 38,300 deaths on our highways.

That is 104 people a day or 4 per hour.

You people are worried about the occasional, random nutjob who kills indiscriminately.


----------



## Brain357

Darkwind said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
Click to expand...


Sure was a problem today for all those dead people.


----------



## Baron

Coyote said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who caused mass shootings. Behind are always either Deep State or crazy libtards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother.
> 
> How about the cause being personal responsibility?
Click to expand...


Killary Clinton is the Nr1
Obama Nr 2
And all libtards Nr 3

They all are involved in mass murder of Christians in the church


----------



## Peach

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I support a certain amount of gun control, it's way premature to make statements when we don't even know who and motive.
> 
> I get so tired of everyone jumping to conclusions - ban muslims or ban guns.
> 
> Apparently children were among the victims
Click to expand...


2 & 14. Hate won today, or can it be forgiven?


----------



## Darkwind

Brain357 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure was a problem today for all those dead people.
Click to expand...

Automobiles sure was a problem for many more people today than just those who were tragically murdered by some nutjob.


----------



## Baron

Geaux4it said:


> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux



A comedian?


----------



## Brain357

Darkwind said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure was a problem today for all those dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automobiles sure was a problem for many more people today than just those who were tragically murdered by some nutjob.
Click to expand...


There is a cure for mass shootings.


----------



## Peach

Details released.


----------



## Geaux4it

Sam Hyde

Athiest

-Geaux


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I support a certain amount of gun control, it's way premature to make statements when we don't even know who and motive.
> 
> I get so tired of everyone jumping to conclusions - ban muslims or ban guns.
> 
> Apparently children were among the victims
Click to expand...


Perhaps America needs to deal with mental health issues better and also Anger Management, many of these mass shooters are slaughtering people because of disappointment in life and/or frustration and so are taking this out on innocent people.

There is a better way to deal with disappointment and/or frustration than shooting people and then either shooting themselves and/or suicide by law enforcement.

Guns don't kill people, guns are inanimate objects, people kill people, but not all people with guns are killers or ever are going to be killers.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes people are getting slaughtered in Denmark and the UK as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
Click to expand...



It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.


----------



## MarkDuffy

DNC chair on Texas shooting: 'Americans should never be afraid to worship'


----------



## Darkwind

Brain357 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure was a problem today for all those dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automobiles sure was a problem for many more people today than just those who were tragically murdered by some nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a cure for mass shootings.
Click to expand...

There is a cure for deaths on our highways and roads too.


----------



## BlueGin

Lewdog said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?
> 
> We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.
Click to expand...

What a load of bullshit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Geaux4it said:


> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux



^^^^ Sam Hyde is the name put out by 4Chan every time there's a mass shooting.

So no the shooter isn't Sam Hyde. Lol but it shows how moronic the MSM is that they fall for the Sam Hyde thing.


----------



## Baron

Brain357 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure was a problem today for all those dead people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automobiles sure was a problem for many more people today than just those who were tragically murdered by some nutjob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a cure for mass shootings.
Click to expand...


Prohibition of leftism, all power to people, finishing of Deep State!


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

-----------------------------   feck that , USA is the USA which is the best nation and society iwith the MOST Freedom n the world , doesn't matter what goes on in the rest of the world  Lew .


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I you were smart, you would move there since you find the risk to live here in America to high
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
Click to expand...

Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.

I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.


----------



## Baron

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Sam Hyde is the name put out by 4Chan every time there's a mass shooting.
> 
> So no the shooter isn't Sam Hyde. Lol but it shows how moronic the MSM is that they fall for the Sam Hyde thing.
Click to expand...


Sam Hyde is a homo clown!


----------



## Geaux4it

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Sam Hyde is the name put out by 4Chan every time there's a mass shooting.
> 
> So no the shooter isn't Sam Hyde.
Click to expand...


Ruh Roh

I got duped by CNN


----------



## Baz Ares

Shooter Dressed as Santa Claus Injures Four at Texas Halloween Party

Dang! Did this happen?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Geaux4it said:


> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux



Here Sam Hyde blamed for the Colorado shooting the other day.

The blaming of Sam Hyde is a long standing 4Chan joke.


----------



## Lewdog

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still don’t know the motivation of the Vegas shooter, and it’s been over a month, right?
> 
> We might not know all the facts about this shooting within 2 hours of the event...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a load of bullshit.
Click to expand...


Las Vegas gunman was a Trump supporter and happy with him because the stock market was doing well


----------



## Baron

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
Click to expand...


Thank to the second amendment folks are save from dictatorial government.


----------



## DarkFury

Grampa Murked U said:


> I don't understand how people can do this kind of shit.


Remember Guno? That's how!


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'll keep trying to save lives here.
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
Click to expand...



You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?

That's your argument about guns?


----------



## Geaux4it

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Sam Hyde blamed for the Colorado shooting the other day.
> 
> The blaming of Sam Hyde is a long standing 4Chan joke.
> 
> View attachment 158798
Click to expand...


Trump was right. CNN is fake news

-Geaux


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
Click to expand...

No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.


----------



## Baron

DarkFury said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how people can do this kind of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Guno? That's how!
Click to expand...


All blue areas are demoncratic shi. holes!


----------



## DarkFury

Th


Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...

They were mainly white idiot!


----------



## Geaux4it

DarkFury said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how people can do this kind of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Guno? That's how!
Click to expand...


What happened to that card carrying fag?

Aids?

-Geaux


----------



## Baron

Geaux4it said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Sam Hyde blamed for the Colorado shooting the other day.
> 
> The blaming of Sam Hyde is a long standing 4Chan joke.
> 
> View attachment 158798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was right. CNN is fake news
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


King of all fake news producers


----------



## MarkDuffy

Devin P. Kelley has been named as the perp

*Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer*

Devin Patrick Kelley has been identified as the gunman who opened fire on a church in Texas, a U.S. official tells The Daily Beast. Kelley, 26, was a resident of New Braunfels, a suburb of San Antonio, according to public records. Kelley was married. San Antonio police reportedly raided Kelley's home on Sunday evening. At least 24 people were killed at the church, officials say.

Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
Click to expand...



It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.


----------



## edthecynic

WillowTree said:


> Can you prove he was a Trump supporter or did you pull that out your ass?


Actually, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo said Vegas shooter was a Tramp supporter and also a neighbor said he was a "Trump man" on Savage's show, start at 2:00 point. Savage told him "don't let that get out."


----------



## Baron

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
Click to expand...


Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Geaux4it said:


> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux



Sam Hyde - Wikipedia









Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme


----------



## Lewdog




----------



## Baron

edthecynic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you prove he was a Trump supporter or did you pull that out your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Clark County Sheriff Joe Lombardo said he was and also a neighbor said he was a "Trump man" on Savage's show, start at 2:00 point. Savage told him "don't let that get out."
Click to expand...


Savage is mostly clueless about many thing, a nice right-winger, very oft without then due information.No one Trump man will kill own folks in a church.


----------



## Lewdog

Baron said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
Click to expand...



Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?  

You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.


----------



## Baron

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
Click to expand...


The guy looks like a puss. and faggot


----------



## Baz Ares

ColonelAngus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, the facts are all in.  I didn’t know. What was the shooters name?
Click to expand...

Mr. Gun Nutter


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
Click to expand...

This is has been discussed ad nausea.

This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.  

So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.

No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.


----------



## Baron

Lewdog said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?
> 
> You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.
Click to expand...


Look the human freedom index

Human Freedom Index

In all turd world shi. holes private possession of guns is prohibited


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?
> 
> You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------   dictatorships , maybe but i don't know .   I'd call most other countries in the West as nanny or police states and many others are certainly Dictatorships especially nonwestern states .   Many or most even in the Western world don't even allow Freedom of Speech  Lew !!


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
Click to expand...



It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world. 

This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.


----------



## Peach

Baron said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
Click to expand...


Same name, not the killer I read.


----------



## Baron

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?
> 
> You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------   dictatorships , maybe but i don't know .   I;d call most other countries as nanny or police states .   Many or most don't even allow Freedom of Speech  Lew !!
Click to expand...


In Germany for example you can be imprisoned for years due to the wrong post on Facebook. Any nanny state is principally a police one, folks can do and have nothing without governmental acceptance


----------



## Lewdog

So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.

This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!

There are no excuses any longer.


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
Click to expand...

Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.

What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.


----------



## Baron

Peach said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
Click to expand...


I believe sooner the name of guy would be Ali, Muhammad or Alladyne.


----------



## Lewdog

Baron said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?
> 
> You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------   dictatorships , maybe but i don't know .   I;d call most other countries as nanny or police states .   Many or most don't even allow Freedom of Speech  Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Germany for example you can be imprisoned for years due to the wrong post on Facebook. Any nanny state is principally a police one, folks can do and have nothing without governmental acceptance
Click to expand...



That doesn't have anything to do with guns.


----------



## Baron

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
Click to expand...


Yep, most of other nations are too dumb to care for own freedom. Only the second amendment is the Guaranty of Freedom American People


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.


There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.

I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.

These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.


----------



## Peach

Baron said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe sooner the name of guy would be Ali, Muhammad or Alladyne.
Click to expand...


Name has been released.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
Click to expand...



You are insane.  You know why?  You keep thinking that doing the same thing over and over will eventually change things. 

Now go explain to the families of those killed in Orlando, Las Vegas, and now Texas that you think the gun laws are ok.


----------



## Baz Ares

Geaux4it said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Sam Hyde is the name put out by 4Chan every time there's a mass shooting.
> 
> So no the shooter isn't Sam Hyde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruh Roh
> 
> I got duped by CNN
Click to expand...


I think it was a  guy spreading the lies. A congressman
See retweet.
*Josh Caplan (@joshdcaplan) | Twitter*
Josh Caplan (@joshdcaplan) | Twitter
The media could not be played. ... A TX Congressman just told CNN that the church shooter was named Sam Hyde. ..

If this track back true, IT Most go! Or is this the pride of TexASS?


----------



## Baron

Lewdog said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because these 'humans' have not second amendments most of their 'states' are failed dictatorships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You think all the rest of the countries of the world are failed dictatorships?
> 
> You are a perfect example of why this country should have some kind of test in order to be able to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------   dictatorships , maybe but i don't know .   I;d call most other countries as nanny or police states .   Many or most don't even allow Freedom of Speech  Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Germany for example you can be imprisoned for years due to the wrong post on Facebook. Any nanny state is principally a police one, folks can do and have nothing without governmental acceptance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't have anything to do with guns.
Click to expand...


All nanny states prohibit law abiding people the  free possession of guns and allow it to criminals.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
Click to expand...



A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.  

Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Your argument is a fallacy.  Commonly called a red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane.  You know why?  You keep thinking that doing the same thing over and over will eventually change things.
> 
> Now go explain to the families of those killed in Orlando, Las Vegas, and now Texas that you think the gun laws are ok.
Click to expand...

You're the one who is insane.  It has been proven that taking guns away from law-abiding citizens does not stop crime or the mass shootings you so fear.

Why don't you go explain to the families of the 104 people killed today on our nation's roads why the automobile is evil and apologize for not doing more to ban them.


----------



## pismoe

hearing on FOX that the murderer was a white guy in his 20s , possibly former military .


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a Red Herring.  It's so sad that there are people out there like you, who stick your fingers in your ears, and ignore the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane.  You know why?  You keep thinking that doing the same thing over and over will eventually change things.
> 
> Now go explain to the families of those killed in Orlando, Las Vegas, and now Texas that you think the gun laws are ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who is insane.  It has been proven that taking guns away from law-abiding citizens does not stop crime or the mass shootings you so fear.
> 
> Why don't you go explain to the families of the 104 people killed today on our nation's roads why the automobile is evil and apologize for not doing more to ban them.
Click to expand...



There is PROOF that stricter gun laws save lives.  PROOF of it.  Rock solid PROOF of it.


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
Click to expand...

Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.

You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

strollingbones said:


> and i fussed at my son for wearing his pistol today


Yeah, you never want to discourage people from carrying a pistol for protection.


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane.  You know why?  You keep thinking that doing the same thing over and over will eventually change things.
> 
> Now go explain to the families of those killed in Orlando, Las Vegas, and now Texas that you think the gun laws are ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who is insane.  It has been proven that taking guns away from law-abiding citizens does not stop crime or the mass shootings you so fear.
> 
> Why don't you go explain to the families of the 104 people killed today on our nation's roads why the automobile is evil and apologize for not doing more to ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is PROOF that stricter gun laws save lives.  PROOF of it.  Rock solid PROOF of it.
Click to expand...

No, there is not.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

skye said:


> Was it Antifa?


What’s been old for quite some time is this sort of stupidity from the right.


----------



## Darkwind

In fact, there is proof that gun ownership saves 2 million lives every year. When contrasted against the 35,000 deaths, it's really a no-brainer.


----------



## Darkwind

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> What’s been old for quite some time is this sort of stupidity from the right.
Click to expand...

yet, somehow your stupidity seems to survive.


----------



## Baron

Authorities don't release the name of shooter many hours.
Reasons:

The guy isn't a white conservative or Trump supporter.
They need more time to construct a lie and to concoct a False Flag action for indicting of Trump.

Otherwise MSM presstitutes aired it non-stop 24/7


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.


And again asswipe it happens every week in Chicago and Illinois has the toughest gun laws!


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
Click to expand...



You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?  

I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.


----------



## Baz Ares

MarkDuffy said:


> Devin P. Kelley has been named as the perp
> 
> *Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer*
> 
> Devin Patrick Kelley has been identified as the gunman who opened fire on a church in Texas, a U.S. official tells The Daily Beast. Kelley, 26, was a resident of New Braunfels, a suburb of San Antonio, according to public records. Kelley was married. San Antonio police reportedly raided Kelley's home on Sunday evening. At least 24 people were killed at the church, officials say.
> 
> Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer



Say it ain't so! 
Another 100% American BORN Whitey Terrorist Mass Shooter!
How can others keep up? This is so unfair!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Peach said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
Click to expand...


This is the killer Devon P. Kelley


----------



## EvilCat Breath

This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!


----------



## MaryL

It's sad when NPR is  focusing on that  39 yr old  gunning down of Harvey Milk and in real time Christians are being gunned down a few hours ago and they missed that. Wow. I love NPR, they used to be topical, not panders. Now they missed the mark and a day late.  They ARE panders. No if and or butts.


----------



## Peach

Baz Ares said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Devin P. Kelley has been named as the perp
> 
> *Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer*
> 
> Devin Patrick Kelley has been identified as the gunman who opened fire on a church in Texas, a U.S. official tells The Daily Beast. Kelley, 26, was a resident of New Braunfels, a suburb of San Antonio, according to public records. Kelley was married. San Antonio police reportedly raided Kelley's home on Sunday evening. At least 24 people were killed at the church, officials say.
> 
> Devin Patrick Kelley ID’d as Sutherland Springs Church Killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say it ain't so!
> Another 100% American BORN Whitey Terrorist Mass Shooter!
> How can others keep up? This is so unfair!
Click to expand...


Would any race, gender or political IDEAS bring anybody back?


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!




He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?

He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?
> 
> I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.
Click to expand...

You are the only ignorant one in the entire conversation.

I chose to separate those killed in mass shootings as compared to gun killings as a whole in order to contrast and highlight the fact that being killed in a mass shooting in America is so very unlikely as to make the point that it is not the crisis as you and your ilk would portray it.  Do try to keep up.

Maybe if you go do some research on your own, you may hit upon a valid talking point.  As it stands, unless a person lives in an urban area with massive gun control laws, Americans have very little to actually fear from mass shootings and guns in general.


----------



## Yarddog

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...



this was another white guy killing blacks in a church? really?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lewdog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
Click to expand...

Middle aged!  At 26 years old, that's middle aged to you?

Antifa is white, 20s, anti American, usually dressed in black.  Yep, he sure looks like antifa to me.  

He left his facebook account.  There will likely be more from that.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So amazing... so many people on this forum after a mass shooting still argue our gun laws aren't the issue.
> 
> This just happened in TEXAS WITH SOME OF THE LOOSEST GUN LAWS IN THE COUNTRY!!!!!!!!
> 
> There are no excuses any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?
> 
> I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only ignorant one in the entire conversation.
> 
> I chose to separate those killed in mass shootings as compared to gun killings as a whole in order to contrast and highlight the fact that being killed in a mass shooting in American is so very unlikely as to make the point that it is not a crisis as you and your ilk would portray it.  Do try to keep up.
> 
> Maybe if you go do some research on your own, you may hit upon a valid talking point.  As it stands, unless a person lives in an urban area with massive gun control laws, Americans have very little to actually fear from mass shootings and guns in general.
Click to expand...


ALL gun victims matter.  Mass shootings are an important facto however because without guns like the ones used in Vegas, Orlando, today, etc. wouldn't have killed as many people as they did if it weren't for those types of guns being available.  

Your argument is so untrue about people being shot outside of urban areas, today is a good example.  They are reporting that the town consists of less than 600 people.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Daaaam, am I good or what?

Texas Church Shooter Identified as Devin Patrick Kelley


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Middle aged!  At 26 years old, that's middle aged to you?
> 
> Antifa is white, 20s, anti American, usually dressed in black.  Yep, he sure looks like antifa to me.
> 
> He left his facebook account.  There will likely be more from that.
Click to expand...



If you are white in your 20's and wear something black you are ANTIFA?

Holy shit, you have taken stereotyping to a whole new level.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no excuses for the idiots who scream gun control each time someone is killed by a gun.
> 
> I just finished stating that there is a less than 1/10 of 1 percent chance of being involved in a mass shooting.  There is less than a 0.5 percent chance of being killed by any gun.
> 
> These are not the numbers of a crisis or a need for the taking of freedoms from people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?
> 
> I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only ignorant one in the entire conversation.
> 
> I chose to separate those killed in mass shootings as compared to gun killings as a whole in order to contrast and highlight the fact that being killed in a mass shooting in American is so very unlikely as to make the point that it is not a crisis as you and your ilk would portray it.  Do try to keep up.
> 
> Maybe if you go do some research on your own, you may hit upon a valid talking point.  As it stands, unless a person lives in an urban area with massive gun control laws, Americans have very little to actually fear from mass shootings and guns in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL gun victims matter.  Mass shootings are an important facto however because without guns like the ones used in Vegas, Orlando, today, etc. wouldn't have killed as many people as they did if it weren't for those types of guns being available.
> 
> Your argument is so untrue about people being shot outside of urban areas, today is a good example.  They are reporting that the town consists of less than 600 people.
Click to expand...

Yet, hundreds die every week in the urban areas.  You need to pull your head out of your ass and think.

How many people this year have died in mass shootings?  Go look it up.

Now divide the number by the number of people who live in America.  Take the number and multiply it by 100.  That will give you the percentage of people who have died in this country just this year by mass shootings.

Then get back to Me if you than that tiny little fucking number is such a crisis that we have to do away with an entire guaranteed right as outlined by the U.S. Consitution.

Then go do some research on the number of deaths in this country by other things and tell Me which is the biggest crisis.


----------



## Baz Ares

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the killer Devon P. Kelley
Click to expand...


Seems like he did live about 26 miles away.
Which would be Sunday Church do able there.
As he had a car.

Really, If he was a churchgoer. You do get a Yuge flock of the unstable folks.


----------



## MarkDuffy

RW nuts are going crazy about Kelley on twitter. Converted to islam the whole nine yards


----------



## Lewdog

This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.  

It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.


----------



## Peach

Baz Ares said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the killer Devon P. Kelley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems like he did live about 26 miles away.
> Which would be Sunday Church do able there.
> As he had a car.
Click to expand...


Reported to have driven, then tried to run, away.


----------



## Lewdog

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person's life killed in  single act of gun violence is not worth less than the life of someone killed in a mass shooting.
> 
> Do you think 25 people would have been killed by a guy that walked into that church with a knife?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?
> 
> I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only ignorant one in the entire conversation.
> 
> I chose to separate those killed in mass shootings as compared to gun killings as a whole in order to contrast and highlight the fact that being killed in a mass shooting in American is so very unlikely as to make the point that it is not a crisis as you and your ilk would portray it.  Do try to keep up.
> 
> Maybe if you go do some research on your own, you may hit upon a valid talking point.  As it stands, unless a person lives in an urban area with massive gun control laws, Americans have very little to actually fear from mass shootings and guns in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL gun victims matter.  Mass shootings are an important facto however because without guns like the ones used in Vegas, Orlando, today, etc. wouldn't have killed as many people as they did if it weren't for those types of guns being available.
> 
> Your argument is so untrue about people being shot outside of urban areas, today is a good example.  They are reporting that the town consists of less than 600 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, hundreds die every week in the urban areas.  You need to pull your head out of your ass and think.
> 
> How many people this year have died in mass shootings?  Go look it up.
> 
> Now divide the number by the number of people who live in America.  Take the number and multiply it by 100.  That will give you the percentage of people who have died in this country just this year by mass shootings.
> 
> Then get back to Me if you than that tiny little fucking number is such a crisis that we have to do away with an entire guaranteed right as outlined by the U.S. Consitution.
> 
> Then go do some research on the number of deaths in this country by other things and tell Me which is the biggest crisis.
Click to expand...



I'm done arguing with you.  You don't understand simple concepts, which makes it impossible to have any kind of useful conversation.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when you rid yourselves of guns they will simply run over you with a truck or bomb you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a terrorist attack. This isn't a terrorist by the sounds of it. Just some whack job. And the US being a heavily armed society really really worked out for the people in the church, and LV, and Virginia Tech, and Sandy Hook....
Click to expand...

It is a fact that America has a gun violence problem.

A solution to this problem must be found.

But more government regulation and restrictions are not a solution.

If you have a viable, constructive solution to offer that doesn’t involve more government regulation and restrictions, we’d like to hear it.


----------



## Baron

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde - Wikipedia
> 
> View attachment 158801
> 
> View attachment 158804
> 
> Sam Hyde | Know Your Meme
> 
> View attachment 158799
> 
> View attachment 158800
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The guy looks like a puss. and faggot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same name, not the killer I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the killer Devon P. Kelley
Click to expand...


Now we wait for killed in 'accidents' witnesses.


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is has been discussed ad nausea.
> 
> This happened in America and it affects Americans.  The solutions or fears are wholly American.
> 
> So, you can deal with the facts of this or you can try and go outside this country to a group of cultures that have been bred and brainwashed into thinking that government is the answer to these kinds of things, all the while ignoring the fact that they haven't solved this or any issue any better than we have.
> 
> No, you can talk about the fact that people in America have far fewer reasons to fear guns than they do their own government, their own highway system, or their own medical care system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an AMERICAN issue because of the gun laws.  The only way to study if it is working or not, is to compare it to other nations in the world.
> 
> This isn't a difficult concept, I'm sorry you can't keep up with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other nations have not solved it because it is NOT a gun law issue.  We have laws against using guns to kill people.  Law abiding people do not kill people with guns.  We have murder laws, yet people still manage to murder others, even in these other countries.
> 
> What you are talking about is punishing the innocent for the crimes of a few.  That is what OTHER nations do.  Other Nations can suck it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are insane.  You know why?  You keep thinking that doing the same thing over and over will eventually change things.
> 
> Now go explain to the families of those killed in Orlando, Las Vegas, and now Texas that you think the gun laws are ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're the one who is insane.  It has been proven that taking guns away from law-abiding citizens does not stop crime or the mass shootings you so fear.
> 
> Why don't you go explain to the families of the 104 people killed today on our nation's roads why the automobile is evil and apologize for not doing more to ban them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is PROOF that stricter gun laws save lives.  PROOF of it.  Rock solid PROOF of it.
Click to expand...

So you think criminals will observe stricter gun laws dew yew?


----------



## MaryL

WillowTree said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
Click to expand...

WTF?  Indeed. Please, make a point already.Is that too hard for you?


----------



## MarkDuffy

According to eyewitness accounts, he entered the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs *dressed in full combat gear *and opened fire just before 11:30 am local time

Texas Church Shooter Identified as Devin Patrick Kelley


----------



## Peach

MarkDuffy said:


> According to eyewitness accounts, he entered the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs *dressed in full combat gear *and opened fire just before 11:30 am local time
> 
> Texas Church Shooter Identified as Devin Patrick Kelley



Taught Bible School briefly


----------



## Baron

MarkDuffy said:


> According to eyewitness accounts, he entered the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs *dressed in full combat gear *and opened fire just before 11:30 am local time
> 
> Texas Church Shooter Identified as Devin Patrick Kelley



Interesting why only white conservatives were murdered in the last mass shootings?
Deep State conspiracy to abolish the second amendment and to chase away Trump?


----------



## Lewdog

A lady is being interviewed on MSNBC and she said another news channel was identifying two different people as the shooter, one was her son who lost a child in the shooting and has another child who may not make it...  how sad is that?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Baron said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to eyewitness accounts, he entered the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs *dressed in full combat gear *and opened fire just before 11:30 am local time
> 
> Texas Church Shooter Identified as Devin Patrick Kelley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting why only white conservatives were murdered in the last mass shootings?
> Deep State conspiracy to abolish the second amendment and to chase away Trump?
Click to expand...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lewdog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Middle aged!  At 26 years old, that's middle aged to you?
> 
> Antifa is white, 20s, anti American, usually dressed in black.  Yep, he sure looks like antifa to me.
> 
> He left his facebook account.  There will likely be more from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are white in your 20's and wear something black you are ANTIFA?
> 
> Holy shit, you have taken stereotyping to a whole new level.
Click to expand...


Well, including shooting up a church, - yeah.


----------



## Lewdog

Tipsycatlover said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Middle aged!  At 26 years old, that's middle aged to you?
> 
> Antifa is white, 20s, anti American, usually dressed in black.  Yep, he sure looks like antifa to me.
> 
> He left his facebook account.  There will likely be more from that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you are white in your 20's and wear something black you are ANTIFA?
> 
> Holy shit, you have taken stereotyping to a whole new level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, including shooting up a church, - yeah.
Click to expand...



I hate to tell you, but whackos who are able to get a hold of guns kill people too.  This guy is supposedly ex-military and taught Bible school.


----------



## Baz Ares

MarkDuffy said:


> RW nuts are going crazy about Kelley on twitter. Converted to islam the whole nine yards



I see what you mean.


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

Brain357 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
Click to expand...


The corpses will keep piling up until people start listening.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Court martialed three years ago.  So, he was wacky that long ago.


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!


----------



## pismoe

and he is a YOUNG white guy , in his mid 20s i think Lew .


----------



## Lewdog

The guy on the news just said if he was dishonorably discharged from the military he isn't supposed to own a gun?  I had never heard that law before.  Of course they haven't said that he had actually been dishonorably discharged, that was just one reason they said he could have been prohibited from owning one.


----------



## pismoe

---  here you go Lew , just some info for you Lew ,  ---  Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know  ---


----------



## Lewdog

pismoe said:


> ---  here you go Lew , just some info for you Lew ,  ---  Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know  ---




Piss I already read that.  ANTIFA people aren't normally Bible school teachers...


----------



## WillowTree

MaryL said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sutherland Springs Shooter confirmed dead, 27 dead, at least 30 innocent people hurt. Not information yet on the shooter. And NPR is fixated on gay suffrage, ironically given Harvey Milk was SHOT, but they chose to ignore breaking topics. Which is why I first responded.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF?  Indeed. Please, make a point already.Is that too hard for you?
Click to expand...

Been there done that. Read.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Asclepias said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church
> 
> 
> 
> Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church.
Click to expand...



Odd, the pastor and his wife were Caucasian.

Texas church shooting: Gunman kills at least 27 people | Daily Mail Online

It couldn’t be that Asclepias is full of shit, could it?







+26

More than 20 people have been killed inside a Texas church - including a two-year-old child - after a gunman dressed in full combat gear opened fire during the morning service before cops shot him dead. First Baptist Church Pastor Frank Pomeroy's (right with his wife Sherri) 14-year-old daughter, Annabelle, is among the dead


----------



## Darkwind

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you make a red herring argument.  No one has ever said that the life taken by a mass shooter is any less than the life taken by a thug on a city street.  Yet, in those places where the gun laws are the strictest on the planet, they are dying by the hundreds, nearly the thousands, every year.
> 
> You need to pick a talking point and stick to it.  This shotgun approach isn't working to well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said there was.  Why are you quoting stats about the number of people killed in a mass shooting separately from those killed by guns period?
> 
> I mean I can understand you taking the ignorant side of an argument, but it makes it even worse when you can't properly do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the only ignorant one in the entire conversation.
> 
> I chose to separate those killed in mass shootings as compared to gun killings as a whole in order to contrast and highlight the fact that being killed in a mass shooting in American is so very unlikely as to make the point that it is not a crisis as you and your ilk would portray it.  Do try to keep up.
> 
> Maybe if you go do some research on your own, you may hit upon a valid talking point.  As it stands, unless a person lives in an urban area with massive gun control laws, Americans have very little to actually fear from mass shootings and guns in general.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL gun victims matter.  Mass shootings are an important facto however because without guns like the ones used in Vegas, Orlando, today, etc. wouldn't have killed as many people as they did if it weren't for those types of guns being available.
> 
> Your argument is so untrue about people being shot outside of urban areas, today is a good example.  They are reporting that the town consists of less than 600 people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet, hundreds die every week in the urban areas.  You need to pull your head out of your ass and think.
> 
> How many people this year have died in mass shootings?  Go look it up.
> 
> Now divide the number by the number of people who live in America.  Take the number and multiply it by 100.  That will give you the percentage of people who have died in this country just this year by mass shootings.
> 
> Then get back to Me if you than that tiny little fucking number is such a crisis that we have to do away with an entire guaranteed right as outlined by the U.S. Consitution.
> 
> Then go do some research on the number of deaths in this country by other things and tell Me which is the biggest crisis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done arguing with you.  You don't understand simple concepts, which makes it impossible to have any kind of useful conversation.
Click to expand...

I'm not the one who cannot grasp simple concepts.  Have a nice night.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?

My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed? 
This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.


----------



## edthecynic

Geaux4it said:


> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux


Sam Hyde, NOT the killer.
Devin Patrick Kelley, a Vacation Bible School teacher's aid, was the killer.
But that won't stop the Right from somehow passing him off as an Atheist, too!!!


----------



## MyParentsAreProud

Asclepias said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monkrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad — once again. But, who's really responsible? Is it the American people, as a whole, for allowing gun nuts, through NRA lobbying, to  impose their twisted will upon us? Do these overgrown children really need deadly toys in order to feel like men?
> 
> Just wait for the standard NRA statement, it's sure to go something like this:
> 
> "Things would have been far different if only the pastor had been carrying. It's time for ministers to arm themselves and protect their flock."
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the NRA but I think the parishioners should be carrying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NRA has been saying that for years as the corpses pile up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been saying it since the church in SC was hit.  I dont care much for the NRA so I dont listen to them.
Click to expand...

You need to start listening to people who know what they're talking about.  Maybe some of that smart thinking will rub off on you.


----------



## basquebromance

6yo boy named Rylan was shot 4 times at the church in Sutherland Springs & is now in surgery, according to his uncle who spoke to CBS News


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
Click to expand...


*"he looks antifa type to me"*









Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.

Also he cared so much about Human Rights he went and murdered 30 people, then again to the SJW some people don't deserve to live if they don't Support The Cause.





https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/


----------



## edthecynic

BlueGin said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight about the Vegas shooter.  He was an older white male, that was a Trump supporter, and as I said in the initial thread, it was because he lost a bunch of money over the months before the shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> What a load of bullshit.
Click to expand...

For YOU to deny it means it is absolutely true.


----------



## Cossack1483

RIP Ft Hood victims.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he looks antifa type to me"*
> 
> View attachment 158819
> 
> View attachment 158818
> 
> Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.
> 
> View attachment 158817
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/
Click to expand...

We don't know why he was dishonorably discharged from the Air Force either.


----------



## WillowTree

News conference. Young white male in his twenties dressed all in black.


----------



## Lewdog

They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.  

If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?  

Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????


----------



## WillowTree

Cossack1483 said:


> RIP Ft Hood victims.




This is an anniversary of the Ft. Hood shootings.


----------



## jon_berzerk

MaryL said:


> The unstoppable force VS the irresistible force. Or, the 1st amendment Vs the 2nd amendment, which will win? Which do we value more?




if you lose the 2nd 

you will lose the 1st


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Lewdog said:


> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????


Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?

My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed? 
This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.


----------



## ColonelAngus

This was obviously a troubled serviceman who went bananas. It’s a shame. Dishonorably Discharged. He has obviously had issues for a long time.

We need to be better about identifying and treating the mentally ill.


----------



## edthecynic

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he looks antifa type to me"*
> 
> View attachment 158819
> 
> View attachment 158818
> 
> Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.
> 
> Also he cared so much about Human Rights he went and murdered 30 people, then again to the SJW some people don't deserve to live if they don't Support The Cause.
> 
> View attachment 158817
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/
Click to expand...

So typical of the Right to leave out anything that contradicts their hateful lies.
From YOUR own link:
*Volunteer Experience & Causes*

*VBS TEACHER AID*
*VBS AT KINGSVILLE FBC*
June 2013 Children
Teaching children ages 4-6 at vocational bible schools helping their minds grow and prosper


----------



## basquebromance

Wilson County, TX Sheriff Joe Tackitt tells media: "Don't say it should have never happened because it does happen."


----------



## ColonelAngus

Asclepias claimed it was racial before the facts came in.

That’s really fucking productive.

It wasn’t a black church, as he baselessly claimed.

The ignorant fuck thinks only people of color are Baptist?


----------



## Lewdog

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
Click to expand...



I'm nut saying he is ANTIFA.  I'm saying all the people here who are nitpicking his background to fit their narrative are being silly.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ColonelAngus said:


> This was obviously a troubled serviceman who went bananas. It’s a shame. Dishonorably Discharged. He has obviously had issues for a long time.
> 
> We need to be better about identifying and treating the mentally ill.



dishonorable discharge bans you from legally owning or buying firearms


----------



## MaryL

Meanwhile back at the ranch; I switched back to NPR just to see WTF. Funny that they are so eager to get to the facts. Hours later, thanks NPR. We will  get back to y'all on that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---  here you go Lew , just some info for you Lew ,  ---  Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss I already read that.  ANTIFA people aren't normally Bible school teachers...
Click to expand...


Devin P. Kelley _briefly_ taught Bible FOUR YEARS AGO ie. not recent.


----------



## basquebromance

AMERICA, WE MUST ACT! A nation where children are massacred in schools and churches has lost its soul.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ---  here you go Lew , just some info for you Lew ,  ---  Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know  ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piss I already read that.  ANTIFA people aren't normally Bible school teachers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Devin P. Kelley _briefly_ taught Bible FOUR YEARS AGO ie. not recent.
> 
> View attachment 158821
Click to expand...



Who cares?  The guy doesn't fit the narrative of an ANTIFA member.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.


Federal law doesn’t require a form 4473 and NICS background check for private intrastate firearm transactions involving residents of the same state. 

Some states do require a background check for such transactions.


----------



## edthecynic

Geaux4it said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude on CNN is saying shooters name is Sam Hyde
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ Sam Hyde is the name put out by 4Chan every time there's a mass shooting.
> 
> So no the shooter isn't Sam Hyde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruh Roh
> 
> I got duped by CNN
Click to expand...

Except CNN didn't "report" him as the killer. A Texas Congressman who was on the phone said it was Sam Hyde.


----------



## Baz Ares

Rate of gun deaths in U.S. rises for second straight year, according to C.D.C.






Another GREAT Douche MAGA program.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????



Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.


----------



## eflatminor

basquebromance said:


> AMERICA, WE MUST ACT! A nation where children are massacred in schools and churches has lost its soul.



Act.  Act how?


----------



## Baz Ares

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he looks antifa type to me"*
> 
> View attachment 158819
> 
> View attachment 158818
> 
> Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.
> 
> Also he cared so much about Human Rights he went and murdered 30 people, then again to the SJW some people don't deserve to live if they don't Support The Cause.
> 
> View attachment 158817
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/
Click to expand...


CPR Certified and guess unemployed.
As the skills learned in the military only prepares you the be a burger flipper.


----------



## basquebromance

Devin Patrick Kelly Was a Member of "Together We Rise", A Pro Bernie Sanders Group, according to CNN


----------



## ColonelAngus

jon_berzerk said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a troubled serviceman who went bananas. It’s a shame. Dishonorably Discharged. He has obviously had issues for a long time.
> 
> We need to be better about identifying and treating the mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dishonorable discharge bans you from legally owning or buying firearms
Click to expand...


Clearly, it didn’t matter. “Legally” is the key. It’s a good law, but it only works for those who follow the law.

Bad people with bad intentions will be able to get guns if that’s what they want to do.

Cocaine is illegal, but somehow, people get their hands on it.

There are many ways a bad person who is not legally allowed to have firearms can obtain firearms.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

edthecynic said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he looks antifa type to me"*
> 
> View attachment 158819
> 
> View attachment 158818
> 
> Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.
> 
> Also he cared so much about Human Rights he went and murdered 30 people, then again to the SJW some people don't deserve to live if they don't Support The Cause.
> 
> View attachment 158817
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So typical of the Right to leave out anything that contradicts their hateful lies.
> From YOUR own link:
> *Volunteer Experience & Causes*
> 
> *VBS TEACHER AID*
> *VBS AT KINGSVILLE FBC*
> June 2013 Children
> Teaching children ages 4-6 at vocational bible schools helping their minds grow and prosper
Click to expand...


Yes_ briefly_ FOUR YEARS AGO, not recent:


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
Click to expand...


Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.

He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.

I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.


----------



## edthecynic

Baron said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hyde
> 
> Athiest
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Sam Hyde blamed for the Colorado shooting the other day.
> 
> The blaming of Sam Hyde is a long standing 4Chan joke.
> 
> View attachment 158798
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump was right. CNN is fake news
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King of all fake news producers
Click to expand...

Again it was a Texas Congressman who was on the phone who said it was Sam Hyde. Dotard Trump ALWAYS lies and Tramp in never right.


----------



## MaryL

All things considered (NPR) vs conservative AM radio, which would you rather rely on?  So far, I have gotten more from AM radio and conservatives on this board than anything else. Sad!


----------



## pismoe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------   why wouldn't 'antifa' target a Church full of Conservative Baptist white people , possible / probable Trump supporters ,   'antifa' declared war on Trump and Pense and Americans just yesterday on Nov. 4th   EEFleegle ??


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 - Interesting your username is from a 357 caliber firearm

Did you see in the news conference where a citizen confronted the shooter with his own rifle that caused the shooter to drop his weapon? Saved lives!

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk

looks like good Samaritan church neighbor shoot him in the neck 

he dropped his weapon and fled 

found dead in car


----------



## Lewdog

The shooter was driving an SUV... NO WAY HE CARED ABOUT THE ENVIRONMENT OR WAS ANTIFA!!!!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
Click to expand...


Hello? Anyone home? Social ACTION is different than social ISSUES....HINT: Action.

He volunteered FOUR YEARS AGO for ONE MONTH:


----------



## jon_berzerk

basquebromance said:


> Devin Patrick Kelly Was a Member of "Together We Rise", A Pro Bernie Sanders Group, according to CNN




yes it is starting to circulate that he committed this  because of the antifa crap


----------



## WillowTree

He was pure evil! Pissant.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He volunteered FOUR YEARS AGO for ONE MONTH:
> 
> View attachment 158826
Click to expand...



But oh my goodness he drove an SUV.  






How do you explain that?


----------



## pismoe

Geaux4it said:


> Brain357 - Interesting your username is from a 357 caliber firearm
> 
> Did you see in the news conference where a citizen confronted the shooter with his own rifle that caused the shooter to drop his weapon? Saved lives!
> 
> -Geaux


---------------------------------------  good for the citizen with his own gun Geaux .


----------



## Geaux4it

Brain357 

You know why he shot from the outside initially? He knew people were armed inside. 

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with my post PISSMOE?  Texas has the loosest gun laws yet this guy was able to kill 25 people and injure 10+ more and only got killed by the police later.
> 
> So many people said that if Las Vegas had looser gun laws the Vegas shooter wouldn't had been able to kill so many, today proved that argument is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...



No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:

Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is a de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).

2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.


----------



## 2aguy

Baz Ares said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> This had better be the last unarmed church service in the country.  Certainly in Texas.  Kelly looks like antifa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like ANTIFA?  He's a white middle-aged male... and he LOOKS like ANTIFA?
> 
> He's formerly military.  Does that SOUND like ANTIFA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------   he looks antifa type to me  , watch some videos of 'antifa' going after normal Free Speech demonstrators at Berkely . Also 'heard' that he was discharged under bad conditions Lew !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he looks antifa type to me"*
> 
> View attachment 158819
> 
> View attachment 158818
> 
> Yes Devin P. Kelley doesn't sound like he was a Right-Winger, he was a SJW see below and therefore the Antifa type, also was an Environmental loon.
> 
> Also he cared so much about Human Rights he went and murdered 30 people, then again to the SJW some people don't deserve to live if they don't Support The Cause.
> 
> View attachment 158817
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/in/devin-kelley-bb2923b9/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CPR Certified and guess unemployed.
> As the skills learned in the military only prepares you the be a burger flipper.
Click to expand...



You mean except for the computer jobs in the military, the air traffic controller jobs, the hundreds of non combat jobs that give you actual real life skills...you mean except for those...right?


----------



## WillowTree

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He volunteered FOUR YEARS AGO for ONE MONTH:
> 
> View attachment 158826
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But oh my goodness he drove an SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you explain that?
Click to expand...

Easy! Look what the big environmentalists ride around in. Like Gore, Obummer, DiCaprio etc etc.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
Click to expand...



But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and Illinois has the toughest and that many die in Chicago every week. Stop acting stupidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
Click to expand...


Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.

NEVER.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
Click to expand...



But you vote for politicians who will do it for you.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
Click to expand...



How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?

That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

jon_berzerk said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was obviously a troubled serviceman who went bananas. It’s a shame. Dishonorably Discharged. He has obviously had issues for a long time.
> 
> We need to be better about identifying and treating the mentally ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dishonorable discharge bans you from legally owning or buying firearms
Click to expand...


So that would suggest he got the gun illegally, if so that goes against the anti-Gun nuts argument for tightening gun controls, because people who want to kill people will always be able to get a gun with or without a permit.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you vote for politicians who will do it for you.
Click to expand...


No... I didn't.  I've always voted Republican up until this election where I would have voted for Sanders who is for tighter gun laws but not prohibition.


----------



## edthecynic

basquebromance said:


> Devin Patrick Kelly Was a Member of "Together We Rise", A Pro Bernie Sanders Group, *according to CNN*


Probably just more Russian Flake News parroted by fools.
Please link to CNN actually reporting that.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over 3,500 shootings in Chicago last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
Click to expand...



You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
Click to expand...


How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you vote for politicians who will do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... I didn't.  I've always voted Republican up until this election where I would have voted for Sanders who is for tighter gun laws but not prohibition.
Click to expand...



Omigawd!  A Bernie Bro. *snicker*


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 25 killed in Texas today by one guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
Click to expand...



No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
Click to expand...



How did that happen?  They likely died because people like you forced them to go unarmed....because churches are gun free zones, meaning because of people like you, they didn't have their guns...which they can legally carry in Texas....and he had free reign to murder .....but was stopped as he left the church by a good civilian with a rifle.......then he fled the scene....loooooong before the police were able to arrive.....

more guns in the hands of good guys could have saved lives....but people like you prevent that....


----------



## ColonelAngus

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
Click to expand...


Definitely. Everyone should hand over their guns and rely on the government to protect them.

Just call 911 and wait. You’ll be fine.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
Click to expand...



Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
Click to expand...


Acceptable risk

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
Click to expand...


You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.


----------



## 2aguy

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely. Everyone should hand over their guns and rely on the government to protect them.
> 
> Just call 911 and wait. You’ll be fine.
Click to expand...



Hmmmmm...that is likely what these church goers did.....I wonder how that worked out for them...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
Click to expand...



Look, another sheep.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.  This was done by one evil guy, not gun laws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
Click to expand...



I bet you are a lousy chess player. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lewdog

Trump doing a press conference from Japan, take a drink every time he says "I."


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves looser gun laws don't stop mass shootings.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are a lousy chess player. Just sayin'.
Click to expand...



You'd be wrong.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
Click to expand...


You scare easily no?

-Geaux


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
Click to expand...



Yes....tell us how French gun laws stopped terrorists, known terrorists on government terrorist watch lists were able to get fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned, and used them to murder 142 people...please explain how French gun control worked there...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
Click to expand...


There is always a Black Market for firearms, so yes it is impossible to stop someone from getting a gun, if they want a gun they'll get one.


----------



## 2aguy

Was the guy another bernie supporter?


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are a lousy chess player. Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be wrong.
Click to expand...


You're inability to see more than one move ahead belies that.


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.


----------



## 2aguy

It is being reported that a local man with his own rifle stopped the shooter.....

Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage

oday's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.

Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.

Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.

"At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."

"That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church." 

"Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. "


----------



## ColonelAngus

2aguy said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely. Everyone should hand over their guns and rely on the government to protect them.
> 
> Just call 911 and wait. You’ll be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm...that is likely what these church goers did.....I wonder how that worked out for them...
Click to expand...


That’s the liberal answer personal safety...but their leaders are protected by men with guns.

They want the protection of having guns. They don’t want you to have them.

Seems very Hitler...who took the guns away from the Germans before his fascist military oppressed the people...that didn’t turn out very well as I recall.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....tell us how French gun laws stopped terrorists, known terrorists on government terrorist watch lists were able to get fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned, and used them to murder 142 people...please explain how French gun control worked there...
Click to expand...


Yes please tell us how your idea that concealed carry and looser gun laws serves as a deterrent to prevent mass shootings.


----------



## boedicca

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
Click to expand...



Well, GOLLY!   A responsible gun owner challenged the shooter and prevented more murders.

_Today's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.

Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.

Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.

"At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."

"That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church.

"Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. ".._

Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage


----------



## sealybobo

Billy_Bob said:


> Wow
> 
> A left wing radical democrat is the killer...
> 
> Couldn't see that one coming..


they should have all been armed


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you are a lousy chess player. Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're inability to see more than one move ahead belies that.
Click to expand...


I chose my major for the purpose of working to improve our society, not getting wealthy.  My life has been predicated, and will continue to be planted in the mission to dissect and improve the criminal justice system.  This requires the ability to observe, break-down, measure, and construct ideas that will improve the system.  I didn't get where I am by not knowing how to use critical thinking and deep reasoning skills that include forethought.  Try again.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You support the gun laws that are the road to prohibition, bub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
Click to expand...


That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion

Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, GOLLY!   A responsible gun owner challenged the shooter and prevented more murders.
> 
> _Today's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.
> 
> Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.
> 
> Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.
> 
> "At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."
> 
> "That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church.
> 
> "Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. ".._
> 
> Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage
Click to expand...



Great, tell the families of the 26 people killed that the murder was stopped after he killed their 26 loved ones.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
Click to expand...


The other situation is Devin P. Kelley was determined to kill as many people as possible in that church, if he didn't have a gun he would have killed them in a different way, torching the church, waiting for them to leave the church and mowing them down with his auto or whatever, either way his intent was to kill and kill he would have regardless of what weapon he would have had.


----------



## 2aguy

Anyone know if the church was a gun free zone....

And if it is true that an armed citizen, with his own rifle, engaged and shot the killer, how soon will this story be buried by the press...?


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, GOLLY!   A responsible gun owner challenged the shooter and prevented more murders.
> 
> _Today's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.
> 
> Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.
> 
> Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.
> 
> "At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."
> 
> "That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church.
> 
> "Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. ".._
> 
> Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, tell the families of the 26 people killed that the murder was stopped after he killed their 26 loved ones.
Click to expand...


Hard to thank the parents of the ones he could have killed if not for the local hero

-Geaux


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, GOLLY!   A responsible gun owner challenged the shooter and prevented more murders.
> 
> _Today's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.
> 
> Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.
> 
> Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.
> 
> "At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."
> 
> "That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church.
> 
> "Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. ".._
> 
> Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Great, tell the families of the 26 people killed that the murder was stopped after he killed their 26 loved ones.
Click to expand...



Was the church a gun free zone...that will make a difference considering that if they had guns in the church, he may have been stopped much earlier....I know my Catholic church is a gun free zone, and if a bernie supporter (alleged) came in to murder people, no one could shoot back...


----------



## eflatminor

boedicca said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, tighter gun controls is not prohibition, that kind of idea is your defense mechanism in order to scare people to prevent it.  Bigly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, GOLLY!   A responsible gun owner challenged the shooter and prevented more murders.
> 
> _Today's mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, Texas, was only halted after an armed Texan "engaged" the killer and put an end to the rampage, the Texas Rangers reported.
> 
> Freeman Martin, a major in the Texas Rangers and a spokesman for the Texas Department of Public Safety, says the suspect dropped his rifle and fled after being confronted by a local man who had grabbed his rifle.
> 
> Freeman provided a timeline of the tragedy in a press briefing Sunday evening.
> 
> "At approximately 11:20 this morning a suspect was seen at a Valero gas station in Sutherland Springs, Texas," Martin said. "He was dressed in all black. That suspect crossed the street to the church, exited his vehicle and began firing at the church."
> 
> "That suspect then moved to the right side of the church and then continued to fire," he continued. "That suspect entered the church and continued to fire. As he exited the church, a local resident grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect. The suspect dropped his rifle, which was a Ruger AR assault-type rifle and fled from the church.
> 
> "Our local citizen pursued the suspect at that time," Freeman went on. "A short time later as law enforcement responded that suspect right at the Wilson/Guadalupe County line crashed out and was found deceased in his vehicle. At this time we don’t know if it was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by the local resident. We know he’s deceased in the vehicle. ".._
> 
> Texas Rangers: Armed Citizen ‘Engaged’ Killer, Ending Rampage
Click to expand...


The good guy with a firearm not  only stopped  but frickin killed the bad guy before the cops arrived.

Fuck you gun grabbers, the lot of you.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other situation is Devin P. Kelley was determined to kill as many people as possible in that church, if he didn't have a gun he would have killed them in a different way, torching the church, waiting for them to leave the church and mowing them down with his auto or whatever, either way his intent was to kill and kill he would have regardless of what weapon he would have had.
Click to expand...



Bullshit.  You are creating an argument that is impossible to know because he's dead, and is not related because he DID use a gun.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
Click to expand...



Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
Click to expand...



you see leftards think

restricting the rights  law abiding honest folk

criminals will follow suit


----------



## basquebromance

Trump sobre masacre en Texas: Es un acto de maldad... horrible

Eloquent Trump on the Texas massacre: it's "horrible"


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
Click to expand...



Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.


----------



## 2aguy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I mean however does other countries do it, but it is impossible?  Please share.  I'd love to hear your answers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The other situation is Devin P. Kelley was determined to kill as many people as possible in that church, if he didn't have a gun he would have killed them in a different way, torching the church, waiting for them to leave the church and mowing them down with his auto or whatever, either way his intent was to kill and kill he would have regardless of what weapon he would have had.
Click to expand...



Had he used a truck he could have killed just as many as they exited the church......the Nice, France muslim terrorist murdered 89 people and injured over 450.....


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
Click to expand...



No....I have followed you gun banners for years now....I know the bait and switch tactics you use...and then say you didn't realize that banning one type of gun actually banned a whole bunch of others......I know your tactics...


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...tighter gun control laws are prohibition......keep lying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
Click to expand...


Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration

-Geaux


----------



## 2aguy

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using he gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



The same happened in Canada.....

The British, Germans, Australians...all registered guns years before they had the political power to confiscate and ban them.....


----------



## boedicca

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
Click to expand...



The ones that were stopped don't get much press.

9 Potential Mass Shootings That Were Stopped By Someone With A Personally Owned Firearm


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
Click to expand...



The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...

What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?

Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns

Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.

Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



did you see a good guy with a gun stopped this evil bad guy with a gun


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, another sheep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.
Click to expand...



Sure it does...it reveals the anti gun tactic after they get guns registered......some will wait for a natural disaster then send in the police to collect guns from the list.........sorry, no registration...

Canada did this too....


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> You scare easily no?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.
Click to expand...


And neither is Puerto Rico 

You are a clown to the max

US VIRGIN ISLANDS

Ever heard of them?

-Geaux


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
Click to expand...



When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?  

I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...

But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"

So when?


----------



## Lewdog

Geaux4it said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a clown to the max
> 
> US VIRGIN ISLANDS
> 
> Ever heard of them?
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...



The U.S. Virgin Islands are not a state.  Do you understand the different between a state and a territory?  They aren't the same...


----------



## pismoe

pismoe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   why wouldn't 'antifa' target a Church full of Conservative Baptist white people , possible / probable Trump supporters ,   'antifa' declared war on Trump and Pense and Americans just yesterday on Nov. 4th   EEFleegle ??
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------  but good old 'Evil eyeFleegle' just ignore the question don't  EEFleegle ??


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
Click to expand...


Um, never?

Current laws are just fine, and if they enforce them, even the better

Guns in America are acceptable risk

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

Lewdog said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a clown to the max
> 
> US VIRGIN ISLANDS
> 
> Ever heard of them?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. Virgin Islands are not a state.  Do you understand the different between a state and a territory?  They aren't the same...
Click to expand...


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> So when?



When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.

The floor is yours.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
Click to expand...



I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........

And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....

And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....

And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......

Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brain357 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last mass rock killing?
Click to expand...

Your sarcasm shows you have nothing useful to say. No wonder Democrats are a fledgling party now, they have people like you who don't take anyone or anything seriously anymore.


----------



## 2aguy

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
Click to expand...



Please...don't hold your breath....you will die from lack of oxygen because he just will not answer your question...


----------



## 2aguy

Does a dishonorable discharge from the military keep you from buying, owning or carrying a gun?


----------



## novasteve

The shooter was dishonorably discharged from the military, making him a felon. He couldn't legally own guns. So what law could have stopped this?


----------



## Wry Catcher

*Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... but as an individual I think we as a country should be worried about those in our country that are the most vulnerable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is anyone who is a victim of crime. Which is why a weapon saves the day. Today a good citizen shot the shooter in Texas, a few months ago I used my firearm to protect myself and wife during a home invasion
> 
> Firearms are a tool for the lawful, and unfortunately, are used by the unlawful which is why the lawful feel the need to be armed''
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it does. Have you not seen where the Governor of the Virgin Islands authorized the National Guard to confiscate firearms post Hurricane Irma? All the while using the gun registration database required there to do so? If not for interaction by the NRA, he might have succeeded in his foolish declaration
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Virgin Islands isn't even a state.  It has NOTHING to do with us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it does...it reveals the anti gun tactic after they get guns registered......some will wait for a natural disaster then send in the police to collect guns from the list.........sorry, no registration...
> 
> Canada did this too....
Click to expand...



the Canadian gun registration was a complete flop


----------



## novasteve

2aguy said:


> Does a dishonorable discharge from the military keep you from buying, owning or carrying a gun?


Yes, you are a prohibited possessor if you are dishonorably discharged from the military. it's a felony.


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> Does a dishonorable discharge from the military keep you from buying, owning or carrying a gun?




i believe it is a disqualification


----------



## 2aguy

What was he discharged for....?


Wry Catcher said:


> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*




It would be nice to be able to take a moment...which I did, off line...moron, but asshats like you come out, before the blood is dry and the bodies are cold and attack the law abiding gun owners and their Right to self defense......

Americans use guns 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent criminals, rapists, robbers, murderers and even like this one, where an armed citizen shot the attacker, in mass shootings....

26 vs.  1,500,000 can you tell which number is bigger?


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get it...  I've said this a thousand times.  I'm no a gun prohibitionist.  This is about people being able to get guns like the rifle the shooter used today.  It's not about getting rid of ALL guns.  Tighter gun control doesn't mean getting rid of ALL guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
Click to expand...



Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other creature, does that mean we should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?

Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.

So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lewdog said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> By doing what exactly? Blaming every mass shooting on the gun and not the gunman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem with gun control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mass shootings are not a huge problem to begin.  Unless you count less than one-half of one percent a huge problem.  We have bigger problems with out of control college students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not?  Go look up what percentage of mass shootings the U.S. has over those in countries in the rest of the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go look up how many people are in the USA vs the number of killed by guns.  I could care less about other nations.
> 
> I'll give you a hint.  It is less than one-half of one percent.  In other words, you have less than a 0.005 percent chance of being killed by a gun and if you take the number to just those killed in mass shootings, you have less than 0.001 percent chance.  You literally are 99.999% safe from guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care about humans in the rest of the world compared to the U.S.?
> 
> That's your argument about guns?
Click to expand...


Hey, that's the liberal argument on women's rights "only women here matter!"

So, by all means, please tell me how you aren't being hypocritical here...


----------



## eflatminor

Wry Catcher said:


> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*



Tons of empathy for the victims here.  May they find peace.

Thank God there was a good guy with a firearm, one that knew how to use it, that prevented more victims.

See, we can entertain more than one thought at a time.

Nice try.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it does......after every one of these events people like you want to ban that weapon.....and since the Virginia Tech shooter murdered 32 people with pistols...you will call for those to be banned too....once you get rid of rifles...we know how you think and what you want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
Click to expand...


Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....

And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.

I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed

And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...


----------



## Lewdog

Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Wry Catcher said:


> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*


Ne'er an ounce of empathy exists in one such as yourself who uses the dead as a tool to push their agenda. Are you being compassionate, or are you being a politically minded opportunist? Your definition of empathy is when someone agrees with you that we need more gun regulations.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   why wouldn't 'antifa' target a Church full of Conservative Baptist white people , possible / probable Trump supporters ,   'antifa' declared war on Trump and Pense and Americans just yesterday on Nov. 4th   EEFleegle ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  but good old 'Evil eyeFleegle' just ignore the question don't  EEFleegle ??
Click to expand...



Well..as I have a life..not always at the computer.
Hmm..having to parse out your awkward construction..I think you are alluding to some half-baked theory, making the rounds..as to a 'war against whites'?

Well, other than I think the whole idea is bat-shit crazy--and that anyone who seriously ascribes to it..should have THEIR weapons taken away...I cannot think of a reason.

I cannot really get in the head of people who think like that...it is foreign to me.  I believe it to be pure-bred stupidity..and I can only hope that people who think like that don't breed..and screw up my gene pool.  If I fail to respond to posts such as yours..it's just that I realize that your reality and mine are so far apart..that trying to bridge the gap is fruitless.

Go ahead..do continue without me....


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.




So....it is illegal for felons to buy, own or carry any gun, no matter how they get it.......had the church not been a gun free zone he could have been stopped earlier......

Was this church a gun free zone?  

And did an armed citizen with his own rifle stop the killer...?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lewdog said:


> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.


Last time I checked, that church was supposed to be a show of faith not a show of guns...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  That's what the NRA an gun manufacturers tell you so that you continue to fight against tighter gun control.  Statistics tell you exactly the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
Click to expand...



I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....it is illegal for felons to buy, own or carry any gun, no matter how they get it.......had the church not been a gun free zone he could have been stopped earlier......
> 
> Was this church a gun free zone?
> 
> And did an armed citizen with his own rifle stop the killer...?
Click to expand...


Who said the church was a gun free zone?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.




no matter where you are 

if you hold a FFL  

you are required by law to do a background check


----------



## ColonelAngus

2aguy said:


> Anyone know if the church was a gun free zone....
> 
> And if it is true that an armed citizen, with his own rifle, engaged and shot the killer, how soon will this story be buried by the press...?



The hero citizen will likely be personally attacked by the left. They don’t like people who can protect themselves without the government doing it for them.

The citizen should have called 911 and let the government handle everything.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bodies aren't cold, the blood hasn't dried.....and the gun grabbers are out...
> 
> What was that about not politicizing the muslim who ran down 8 people in New York...?
> 
> Gun Control Advocates Waste No Time in Calling for More 2A Restrictions After Sutherland Springs Church Shooting - The Truth About Guns
> 
> Making sure the anti-gun message got out before the bodies had been removed from First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas, the usual anti-gun rights suspects jumped on Twitter to call for the passage of new gun control laws.
> 
> Connecticut Senator Richard Blumenthal tweeted that more restrictions on Americans’ right to keep and bear arms are needed while being sure to use the new preferred term of art for gun control that’s currently favored by the Civilian Disarmament Industrial Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
Click to expand...



Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...

In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...

That is why they are relevant....


----------



## MarkDuffy

*Texas Church Shooting: More Than Two Dozen Parishioners Killed*

The shooter, dressed in all black and wearing tactical gear and a ballistic vest, first began firing outside the church at around 11:20 a.m. local time (12:20 p.m. ET) before he continued his shooting spree inside, said Freeman Martin, a regional director with the Texas Department of Public Safety. He was armed with a "Ruger AR assault-type rifle," he said.

A local citizen confronted the gunman, "grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect," he said.

"We know the ages range from 5 years old to 72 years of age," Martin said.

The gunman dropped the rifle and then fled the scene with the local citizen in pursuit, he said.

As law enforcement responded, the suspect ran off the road in his car at the Wilson-Guadalupe County line and crashed, Martin said. He suspect was found dead in his vehicle.

"We don't know if this was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by our local resident who engaged him with gunfire," he added.

More than two dozen parishioners killed in rural Texas church shooting


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....it is illegal for felons to buy, own or carry any gun, no matter how they get it.......had the church not been a gun free zone he could have been stopped earlier......
> 
> Was this church a gun free zone?
> 
> And did an armed citizen with his own rifle stop the killer...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said the church was a gun free zone?
Click to expand...



Don't know, that is why I keep asking.  I also know all of the Catholic Churches in Illinois are gun free zones so this could have happened at any one of those....or mine....


----------



## Lewdog

jon_berzerk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
Click to expand...



A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ColonelAngus said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the church was a gun free zone....
> 
> And if it is true that an armed citizen, with his own rifle, engaged and shot the killer, how soon will this story be buried by the press...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hero citizen will likely be personally attacked by the left. They don’t like people who can protect themselves without the government doing it for them.
> 
> The citizen should have called 911 and let the government handle everything.
Click to expand...



there was a lefty on here the other day 

that would call the good guy with a gun "violent" --LOL


----------



## 2aguy

MarkDuffy said:


> *Texas Church Shooting: More Than Two Dozen Parishioners Killed*
> 
> The shooter, dressed in all black and wearing tactical gear and a ballistic vest, first began firing outside the church at around 11:20 a.m. local time (12:20 p.m. ET) before he continued his shooting spree inside, said Freeman Martin, a regional director with the Texas Department of Public Safety. He was armed with a "Ruger AR assault-type rifle," he said.
> 
> A local citizen confronted the gunman, "grabbed his rifle and engaged that suspect," he said.
> 
> "We know the ages range from 5 years old to 72 years of age," Martin said.
> 
> The gunman dropped the rifle and then fled the scene with the local citizen in pursuit, he said.
> 
> As law enforcement responded, the suspect ran off the road in his car at the Wilson-Guadalupe County line and crashed, Martin said. He suspect was found dead in his vehicle.
> 
> "We don't know if this was a self-inflicted gunshot wound or if he was shot by our local resident who engaged him with gunfire," he added.
> 
> More than two dozen parishioners killed in rural Texas church shooting




I wouldn't trust the reporting on the Ballistic vest......reporters have no clue what they are describing...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....it is illegal for felons to buy, own or carry any gun, no matter how they get it.......had the church not been a gun free zone he could have been stopped earlier......
> 
> Was this church a gun free zone?
> 
> And did an armed citizen with his own rifle stop the killer...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said the church was a gun free zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, that is why I keep asking.  I also know all of the Catholic Churches in Illinois are gun free zones so this could have happened at any one of those....or mine....
Click to expand...



It's Texas.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
Click to expand...



Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?


----------



## Geaux4it

Wry Catcher said:


> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*


Acceptable Risk to be Americans 

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
Click to expand...



stop lying 

if the seller has a FFL at a gun show 

he/she has to conduct a background check 

that is the law


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So....it is illegal for felons to buy, own or carry any gun, no matter how they get it.......had the church not been a gun free zone he could have been stopped earlier......
> 
> Was this church a gun free zone?
> 
> And did an armed citizen with his own rifle stop the killer...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said the church was a gun free zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know, that is why I keep asking.  I also know all of the Catholic Churches in Illinois are gun free zones so this could have happened at any one of those....or mine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's Texas.
Click to expand...


That doesn't mean churches allow guns......except for mass shooters...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
Click to expand...


That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.


----------



## Lewdog

jon_berzerk said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying
> 
> if the seller has a FFL at a gun show
> 
> he/she has to conduct a background check
> 
> that is the law
Click to expand...


There are private sellers at gun shows.  At gun shows in Texas, background checks are not mandatory.  Quit adding stipulations then calling me a liar.


----------



## thetor

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_


It is 28 DEAD now,but you Americans don't give a Shit because no matter what happens to the Innocent,you still Love your Guns MORE,so cut the sympathy and grow a backbone.....You are Appauling Got It


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
Click to expand...



Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......

No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........


----------



## 2aguy

thetor said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_
> 
> 
> 
> It is 28 DEAD now,but you Americans don't give a Shit because no matter what happens to the Innocent,you still Love your Guns MORE,so cut the sympathy and grow a backbone.....You are Appauling Got It
Click to expand...



Hey...dumb shit....Americans use our guns to stop violent criminals on average 1,500,000 times a year.....

26 dead, vs.  1,500,000 rapes, robberies and murders stopped, including mass shootings....those are lives saved, more than are taken with guns...

Can you tell which number is bigger?


----------



## frigidweirdo

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_



After the Vegas shooting the right were like "meh, we don't need to do anything" and they'll be like this now. In fact 2a guy is already showing how great guns are because some guy with a gun potentially helped to stop the massacre getting worse. However 26 people at least lie dead, and yet they're espousing the benefits of guns in a society where 10,000 people a year are dying.


----------



## thetor

Billy_Bob said:


> Wow
> 
> A left wing radical democrat is the killer...
> 
> Couldn't see that one coming..


You don't know that,you are an Idiot...your post is consigned to the Garbage Can of History


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying
> 
> if the seller has a FFL at a gun show
> 
> he/she has to conduct a background check
> 
> that is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are private sellers at gun shows.  At gun shows in Texas, background checks are not mandatory.  Quit adding stipulations then calling me a liar.
Click to expand...



All FFL gun sellers must do a federal background check...private sellers cannot sell to felons.....no matter who they are....if they do they are breaking the law and don't care about the consequences.....and the felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry the gun...and if we catch them they go to jail...where people like you then let them back out to commit murder.


----------



## Baz Ares

Hmm?

Persons with a dishonorable discharge from the armed forces of the US.,
are not allowed to have guns. Did not know that.


----------



## thetor

2aguy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_
> 
> 
> 
> It is 28 DEAD now,but you Americans don't give a Shit because no matter what happens to the Innocent,you still Love your Guns MORE,so cut the sympathy and grow a backbone.....You are Appauling Got It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...dumb shit....Americans use our guns to stop violent criminals on average 1,500,000 times a year.....
> 
> 26 dead, vs.  1,500,000 rapes, robberies and murders stopped, including mass shootings....those are lives saved, more than are taken with guns...
> 
> Can you tell which number is bigger?
Click to expand...

A bigger IDIOT COMMENT on here would be hard to find,but by your Gun Toting attitude it is OK to Murder the Innocent,You are an IDIOT


----------



## 2aguy

frigidweirdo said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the Vegas shooting the right were like "meh, we don't need to do anything" and they'll be like this now. In fact 2a guy is already showing how great guns are because some guy with a gun potentially helped to stop the massacre getting worse. However 26 people at least lie dead, and yet they're espousing the benefits of guns in a society where 10,000 people a year are dying.
Click to expand...



Wrong...of the 9,616 who were murdered with guns in 2015, 70-80% were criminals engaged in criminal activity or the criminal life style.......so no...you are wrong....

And Americans use their guns 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent criminals, rapists, robbers and murderers as well as mass public shooters......

And you want to ignore the fact that this church is likely a gun free zone...the real problem since an armed citizen outside the church drove off the attacker.....


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
Click to expand...


Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.

Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing doesn't work, no need to try anything else!"


----------



## 2aguy

thetor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_
> 
> 
> 
> It is 28 DEAD now,but you Americans don't give a Shit because no matter what happens to the Innocent,you still Love your Guns MORE,so cut the sympathy and grow a backbone.....You are Appauling Got It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...dumb shit....Americans use our guns to stop violent criminals on average 1,500,000 times a year.....
> 
> 26 dead, vs.  1,500,000 rapes, robberies and murders stopped, including mass shootings....those are lives saved, more than are taken with guns...
> 
> Can you tell which number is bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bigger IDIOT COMMENT on here would be hard to find,but by your Gun Toting attitude it is OK to Murder the Innocent,You are an IDIOT
Click to expand...



Fuck twit.......the only ones making it easier to murder innocent people are you and the other gun grabbers who make every foot of public space into gun free zones for good people.......


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
Click to expand...



Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Important thing to know...  Texas is a state that doe not require background checks at gun shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter where you are
> 
> if you hold a FFL
> 
> you are required by law to do a background check
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> stop lying
> 
> if the seller has a FFL at a gun show
> 
> he/she has to conduct a background check
> 
> that is the law
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are private sellers at gun shows.  At gun shows in Texas, background checks are not mandatory.  Quit adding stipulations then calling me a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All FFL gun sellers must do a federal background check...private sellers cannot sell to felons.....no matter who they are....if they do they are breaking the law and don't care about the consequences.....and the felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry the gun...and if we catch them they go to jail...where people like you then let them back out to commit murder.
Click to expand...


Then why not make background checks MANDATORY for all gun show purchases EVERYWHERE?

Your bullshit argument that there are ways to get around rules, so we shouldn't have them is ridiculous.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person can go to a gun show in Texas, lie, and buy a gun because background checks are not required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
Click to expand...


THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!

Good lord you are fucking stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio

Brain357 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those have been proven to be mostly bull. And nobody gets shot when there is no gun.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to repeat that utterly stupid statement back to yourself?
> 
> "...nobody gets shot when there is no gun.."
> 
> Holy crap! At a complete and total loss for words here. Nobody would have been shot had the killer decided against walking into a church to kill the entire congregation. You can kill with many other things besides a gun.
> 
> Like I just got through saying, "The gun doesn't shoot itself, nor does the sword unsheathe itself from the scabbard"
> 
> You don't need a gun to kill people. Cain killed Abel with a rock (yeah, I stole that one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When was the last mass rock killing?
Click to expand...


When was the last mass car killing?


----------



## eflatminor

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the right time to talk about tighter gun control?
> 
> I don't like you, I think you are an asshat, you probably think the same of me...
> 
> But in all SERIOUSNESS, WHEN is the right time to talk about this issue?  If we don't talk about it after things like this happens, then when?  When the next mass shooting happens?  A week from now?  A month from now?  If it is during a time when a mass shooting hasn't happened then people like you that think there should be no new gun control laws will just say, "Why do we need them when nothing is happening?"
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
Click to expand...


And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.  

A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.


----------



## thetor

2aguy said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_
> 
> 
> 
> It is 28 DEAD now,but you Americans don't give a Shit because no matter what happens to the Innocent,you still Love your Guns MORE,so cut the sympathy and grow a backbone.....You are Appauling Got It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...dumb shit....Americans use our guns to stop violent criminals on average 1,500,000 times a year.....
> 
> 26 dead, vs.  1,500,000 rapes, robberies and murders stopped, including mass shootings....those are lives saved, more than are taken with guns...
> 
> Can you tell which number is bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A bigger IDIOT COMMENT on here would be hard to find,but by your Gun Toting attitude it is OK to Murder the Innocent,You are an IDIOT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck twit.......the only ones making it easier to murder innocent people are you and the other gun grabbers who make every foot of public space into gun free zones for good people.......
Click to expand...

You Lie,You are A TYPICAL of the type of Idiot that will Never make America Great Again,just admit you have a Gun Addiction,at least we can then put you in touch with the Mental Services for a Lobotamy


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only from a private seller......and even then, if he is prohibited, he is still breaking the law and when caught can be arrested.......and how do you know where he got the gun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
Click to expand...


Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?

Yes or no?


----------



## Lewdog

eflatminor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
Click to expand...


There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why we need tighter gun laws...  if the background checks were mandatory people couldn't simply lie to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
Click to expand...


No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## thetor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
Click to expand...

Yes Every Country,unless it is a Banana Republic,even then I still think the US is top of the list.....WHAT DOES THAT SAY ABOUT America,yes Import More Bananas


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
Click to expand...


What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.  

In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...

MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.

What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?

Has logic and reason completely evaded you?


----------



## Ame®icano

CNN celebrates...


----------



## 2aguy

thetor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Every Country,unless it is a Banana Republic,even then I still think the US is top of the list.....WHAT DOES THAT SAY ABOUT America,yes Import More Bananas
Click to expand...



Americans use their guns on average, 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent crime....rapes, robberies and murders, and also mass public shootings that are stopped when the police are not around.......

That says more about our country than the criminals who break the laws to get illegal guns...

And Britain...banned and confiscated guns..and their gun crime rate is going up...our rate is going down...what does that say, genius?


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
Click to expand...



And it has nothing to do wit htheir gun laws..since their criminals have easy access to guns, they just don't use them to commit murder......you have seen the links that show British gun crime is exploding, and the same thing is happening in Australia, you ignore the truth, because you hate gun owners.


----------



## Lewdog

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
Click to expand...



Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.


----------



## pismoe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   why wouldn't 'antifa' target a Church full of Conservative Baptist white people , possible / probable Trump supporters ,   'antifa' declared war on Trump and Pense and Americans just yesterday on Nov. 4th   EEFleegle ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  but good old 'Evil eyeFleegle' just ignore the question don't  EEFleegle ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well..as I have a life..not always at the computer.
> Hmm..having to parse out your awkward construction..I think you are alluding to some half-baked theory, making the rounds..as to a 'war against whites'?
> 
> Well, other than I think the whole idea is bat-shit crazy--and that anyone who seriously ascribes to it..should have THEIR weapons taken away...I cannot think of a reason.
> 
> I cannot really get in the head of people who think like that...it is foreign to me.  I believe it to be pure-bred stupidity..and I can only hope that people who think like that don't breed..and screw up my gene pool.  If I fail to respond to posts such as yours..it's just that I realize that your reality and mine are so far apart..that trying to bridge the gap is fruitless.
> 
> Go ahead..do continue without me....
Click to expand...

------------------------------------------------------------   this is what i refer to  EEF .  Anyway , maybe this church shooting was planned by' antifa' or inspired by 'antifa' warning of War on the Trump - Pense administration .    No matter , i know you now so respond or don't respond and its cool   EEFleegle .  ---   Antifa apocalypse? Anarchist group's plan to overthrow Trump 'regime' starts Saturday  ---


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And it has nothing to do wit htheir gun laws..since their criminals have easy access to guns, they just don't use them to commit murder......you have seen the links that show British gun crime is exploding, and the same thing is happening in Australia, you ignore the truth, because you hate gun owners.
Click to expand...



Exploding?  Do I need to explain your failed argument on percentages again?


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....criminals get passed current, federally mandated background checks by using someone who can pass the background checks buy the gun for them.........and they could pass a check on a private sale too.....you don't even know how this guy got his gun yet......
> 
> No gun law is going to stop these shooters, since the terrorists in France, on government terrorist watch lists, got several, fully automatic military rifles in a country where they are completely banned and illegal.....they don't have gun shows or stores there.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.

With me so far?


So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time *after* they already have their guns?


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
Click to expand...



Moron...the AR-15, if that is what he used, is not a military grade anything....it is a civilian self defense rifle also used by police......and tell the Swiss that they don't need actual military grade rifles...they have them and don't have the same number of mass shootings we do...it isn't the guns...moron.


----------



## ColonelAngus

jon_berzerk said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the church was a gun free zone....
> 
> And if it is true that an armed citizen, with his own rifle, engaged and shot the killer, how soon will this story be buried by the press...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hero citizen will likely be personally attacked by the left. They don’t like people who can protect themselves without the government doing it for them.
> 
> The citizen should have called 911 and let the government handle everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was a lefty on here the other day
> 
> that would call the good guy with a gun "violent" --LOL
Click to expand...


He committed murder, right? 

Will lefties demand the hero citizen be prosecuted for denying the shooter of his right to due process?


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron... just because there is one loophole, doesn't mean you ignore others.
> 
> Holy shit... is this how you act in real life?  If you find a failure in something you just throw your hands up in the air and yell, "Fuck it all, if one thing works, no need to try anything else!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
Click to expand...


Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.  

That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And it has nothing to do wit htheir gun laws..since their criminals have easy access to guns, they just don't use them to commit murder......you have seen the links that show British gun crime is exploding, and the same thing is happening in Australia, you ignore the truth, because you hate gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exploding?  Do I need to explain your failed argument on percentages again?
Click to expand...



Your dumb posts can't hide the truth....Britain told their subjects that if they gave up their guns they would be safer......they are now victims of violent crime higher than the U.S. and their gun crime is going through the roof...

Culture of violence: Gun crime goes up by 89% in a decade | Daily Mail Online

The latest Government figures show that the total number of firearm offences in England and Wales has increased from 5,209 in 1998/99 to 9,865 last year  -  a rise of 89 per cent. 

The number of people injured or killed by guns, excluding air weapons, has increased from 864 in 1998/99 to a provisional figure of 1,760 in 2008/09, an increase of 104 per cent . 




========



Crime rise is biggest in a decade, ONS figures show

Ministers will also be concerned that the country is becoming increasingly violent in nature, with gun crime rising 23% to 6,375 offences, largely driven by an increase in the use of handguns.

=========



Gun crime in London increases by 42% - BBC News

Gun crime offences in London surged by 42% in the last year, according to official statistics.

Top trauma surgeon reveals shocking extent of London’s gun crime

A leading trauma surgeon has told how the number of patients treated for gunshot injuries at a major London hospital has doubled in the last five years. 

----

He said the hospital’s major trauma centre had seen a bigger rise in gunshot injuries compared to knife wounds and that the average age of victims was getting younger. 

-----

Last year, gun crime offences in London increased for a third year running and by 42 per cent, from 1,793 offences in 2015/16 to 2,544 offences in 2016/17. Police have seized 635 guns off the streets so far this year.

Dr Griffiths, who also teaches medical students, said: “Our numbers of victims of gun injury have doubled [since 2012]. Gunshot injuries represent about 2.5 per cent of our penetrating trauma. 

-----

*Dr Griffiths said the average age of gun crime victims needing treatment at the hospital had decreased from 25 to the mid to late teens since 2012. *

*He added that medics at the Barts Health hospital’s major trauma centre in Whitechapel had seen a bigger rise in patients with gun injuries rather than knife wounds and that most were caused by pistols or shotguns. *

Met Police commander Jim Stokley, who was also invited to speak at the meeting, said that *handguns *and shotguns were the weapons of choice and that 46 per cent of London’s gun crime discharges were gang-related.

He said: “We believe that a lot of it is associated with the drugs trade, and by that I mean people dealing drugs at street level and disagreements between different gangs.”

Violent crime on the rise in every corner of the country, figures suggest

But analysis of the figures force by force, showed the full extent of the problem, with only one constabulary, Nottinghamshire, recording a reduction in violent offences.

*The vast majority of police forces actually witnessed double digit rises in violent crime, with Northumbria posting a 95 per cent increase year on year.

Of the other forces, Durham Police recorded a 73 per cent rise; West Yorkshire was up 48 per cent; Avon and Somerset 45 per cent; Dorset 39 per cent and Warwickshire 37 per cent.

Elsewhere Humberside, South Yorkshire, Staffordshire, Essex, Hertfordshire, Kent, Wiltshire and Dyfed Powys all saw violence rise by more than a quarter year on year.*




-------

Two men stabbed dead within hours as violent crime soars in London

The shocking attacks come as new figures revealed crime overall in London is rising, with significant increases in cases of youth violence.


A total of 35 young people under the age of 25 have been murdered in the capital in the last 12 months,* an 84 per cent rise on the same period last year.*

*The number of cases of serious youth violence - a measure of gang activity - also rose by 18 per cent.*

*-----*


*as well as a 16 per cent rise in the number of rapes. *

*-------*

*Gun crime rose by nearly 19 per cent and the number of shootings was up by 11 per cent to 338.*

==============

London now more dangerous than New York City, crime stats suggest

*While both London and New York have populations of around 8 million, figures suggest you are almost six times more likely to be burgled in the British capital than in the US city, and one and a half times more likely to fall victim to a robbery.*

*London has almost three times the number of reported rapes and while the murder rate in New York remains higher, the gap is narrowing dramatically.*


The change in fortunes of the two global cities has been put down largely to the difference in tactics adopted by the two police forces.

Both Scotland Yard and the New York City Police Department (NYPD) have just over 30,000 officers each and budgets of around £3 billion a year.

But in the mid-1990s spiralling crime rates in New York - sparked by the crack cocaine epidemic - resulted in radical a new approach being adopted by the city's police department.

Under the leadership of Mayor Rudy Giuliani, and police commissioner, Bill Bratton, the NYPD introduced a zero tolerance approach to low level crime and flooded problem areas with patrols.

The force also put a huge amount of emphasis on community policing in order to build bridges between the police and members of the public.

As a result the murder plummeted from a high in 1990 of over 2,000 to a record low of 335 last year.

That figure is expected to fall even lower this year, and is currently in line to dip below 240.

=======


Arrests plunge by half in 10 years despite soaring crime rate

The new figures come just days after it was revealed the total number of crimes recorded year on year passed the 5 million mark for the first time in a decade.

In the year ending March 2017, only 11 per cent of crimes resulted in someone being charged. In almost half of all crimes (48 per cent) no suspects were identified. 

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/cri...f-destruction-as-cowboy-builder-a3668551.html



_Former home secretary David Blunkett claimed officers were more likely to give warnings rather than arrest people in a bid to avoid paperwork.


However, others have pointed to the pressure put on the dwindling number of officers, with a 13 per cent drop in numbers recorded by the Home Office between 2010 and 2016.

*Lord Blunkett said: "Police are reluctant to arrest people because of the amount of paperwork involved, so officers are encouraged to give warnings rather than arrest people. *

*"That means people are on the street who might otherwise be prosecuted and it sends a signal that reverberates very quickly, leading criminals to think they can get away with it." *

Campaigners have warned victims are losing confidence in police forces that increasingly treat crimes such as burglary and assault as minor incidents. _


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
Click to expand...


That comment shows That you don't know or care what the 2nd amendment is actually for.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
Click to expand...



We have improved....our gun murder rate went down 49%...our gun crime rate went down 75%....our violent crime rate went down 72%....as more AMericans bought and now carry guns.....Britain did the opposite and their gun murder rate went up....and gun crime in London was up 42% last year...

You don't know what you are talking about.....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## pismoe

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------  LewDog wants to be in charge of telling Americans the kinda guns that he and his smart people will allow Free Americans to own eh LewDog .   Pretty funny Lew .


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the AR-15, if that is what he used, is not a military grade anything....it is a civilian self defense rifle also used by police......and tell the Swiss that they don't need actual military grade rifles...they have them and don't have the same number of mass shootings we do...it isn't the guns...moron.
Click to expand...



The Swiss have them because they are allowed to keep them after they finish their mandatory service in the military... and they are ALWAYS part of the military reserves... and their ammunition is VERY restricted.

That is a very FAILED attempt....

And no, you don't need a weapon like the one used today in order to protect your home.  In fact many people would say it is one of the worst weapons you could have to protect your home compared to a hand gun.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the AR-15, if that is what he used, is not a military grade anything....it is a civilian self defense rifle also used by police......and tell the Swiss that they don't need actual military grade rifles...they have them and don't have the same number of mass shootings we do...it isn't the guns...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Swiss have them because they are allowed to keep them after they finish their mandatory service in the military... and they are ALWAYS part of the military reserves... and their ammunition is VERY restricted.
> 
> That is a very FAILED attempt....
> 
> And no, you don't need a weapon like the one used today in order to protect your home.  In fact many people would say it is one of the worst weapons you could have to protect your home compared to a hand gun.
Click to expand...



Wrong...their military ammo is restricted, not their civilian ammo.......yes...you do need a weapon like that if you see that as a weapon you need to defend your home....it sure as fuck would have helped stop this shooter.... since the good guy with a gun was firing across a street.....he could likely have put the guy down with an AR-15...a civilian self defense rifle over the shotgun...


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have improved....our gun murder rate went down 49%...our gun crime rate went down 75%....our violent crime rate went down 72%....as more AMericans bought and now carry guns.....Britain did the opposite and their gun murder rate went up....and gun crime in London was up 42% last year...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
Click to expand...


lmao...  How about you talk about something important that took place for a great period of that time?

Assault weapons legislation in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the AR-15, if that is what he used, is not a military grade anything....it is a civilian self defense rifle also used by police......and tell the Swiss that they don't need actual military grade rifles...they have them and don't have the same number of mass shootings we do...it isn't the guns...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Swiss have them because they are allowed to keep them after they finish their mandatory service in the military... and they are ALWAYS part of the military reserves... and their ammunition is VERY restricted.
> 
> That is a very FAILED attempt....
> 
> And no, you don't need a weapon like the one used today in order to protect your home.  In fact many people would say it is one of the worst weapons you could have to protect your home compared to a hand gun.
Click to expand...



It would be nice if you had a clue about what you were talking about....

The Swiss Difference: A Gun Culture That Works | TIME.com

The authorities made one concession, though: since 2008, all military —* but not private —* ammunition must be stored in central arsenals rather than in soldiers’ homes. The debate culminated in a nationwide referendum last year, when 56% of voters rejected the proposal initiated by anti-gun organizations to ban army rifles from homes altogether.


-----------

*One of the reasons the crime rate in Switzerland is low despite the prevalence of weapons — *and also why the Swiss mentality can’t be transposed to the current American reality — is the culture of responsibility and safety that is anchored in society and passed from generation to generation.

Kids as young as 12 belong to gun groups in their local communities, where they learn sharpshooting. 

The Swiss Shooting Sports Association runs about 3,000 clubs and has 150,000 members, including a youth section. 

*Many members keep their guns and ammunition at home, while others choose to leave them at the club. And yet, despite such easy access to pistols and rifles, “no members have ever used their guns for criminal purposes,” says Max Flueckiger, the association’s spokesperson.*

*=======*

The Swiss have remained one of the best armed countries in the world since then. Many claim they escaped most of the ravages of WWII because of their citizen army.

Switzerland is said not to “have an army” but “be an army.” Because of their universal training and weaponry, Switzerland has the largest potential army in Europe: 1.5 million men capable of bearing arms, who have the arms and ammunition and training.

After the current spate of terrorist attacks in Europe, the Swiss are buying even more guns.From usatoday.com:

GENEVA — Business at Daniel Wyss’ gun shop has been brisk lately in the village of Burgdorf near Switzerland’s capital of Bern.

He said the increased demand for firearms is triggered by a growing fear among the Swiss public that terrorists could attack their tranquil land at any time.

As nations around Europe tighten their gun laws after a series of terror attacks in several countries since 2015, the Swiss are bucking this trend by turning to firearms for protection.

Official statistics show that gun sales in some parts of Switzerland soared nearly 50% after last year’s attacks in Paris and the March bombings in Brussels. And gun sales continue to grow since the killings in France and Germany in the past two weeks.

In Wyss’ shop, “the demand for pistols, revolvers and pump-action guns rose by 30% to 50% after this month’s attacks in Nice and Munich,” he told USA TODAY.


----------



## ColonelAngus

If we waved a magic wand and all guns in the USA vanished, there would be a black market of guns and bad people would get guns.

That porous southern border is where they would flood in....maybe then Progs would want border security.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have improved....our gun murder rate went down 49%...our gun crime rate went down 75%....our violent crime rate went down 72%....as more AMericans bought and now carry guns.....Britain did the opposite and their gun murder rate went up....and gun crime in London was up 42% last year...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao...  How about you talk about something important that took place for a great period of that time?
> 
> Assault weapons legislation in the United States - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



again...another thing you have no idea you are talking about...

http://cebcp.org/wp-content/CRIM491/Roth and Koper aw_final 1997.pdf

At best, the assault weapons ban can have only a limited effect on total gun murders, because the banned weapons and magazines were never involved in more than a modest fraction of all gun murders.



CPRC at the Wall Street Journal: Brussels Is Wrong on Guns: Instead of passing bans terrorists will ignore, arm off-duty police; In what European countries can’t police carry off-duty?



The proposed regulation is similar to the U.S. Federal Assault Weapons Ban President Bill Clinton signed into law in 1994. Criminologists and economists have found no evidence that the U.S. ban reduced either ordinary gun crime or mass public shootings. In 1997, criminology professors Christopher Koper and Jeffrey Roth hired by the Clinton administration wrote, “The evidence is not strong enough for us to conclude that there was any meaningful effect (i.e., that the effect was different from zero).”

*Seven years later, Messrs. Koper and Roth, with fellow criminologist Daniel Woods,published a follow-up study for the U.S. National Institute of Justice and concluded, “There has been no discernible reduction in the lethality and injuriousness of gun violence.”*


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the AR-15, if that is what he used, is not a military grade anything....it is a civilian self defense rifle also used by police......and tell the Swiss that they don't need actual military grade rifles...they have them and don't have the same number of mass shootings we do...it isn't the guns...moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Swiss have them because they are allowed to keep them after they finish their mandatory service in the military... and they are ALWAYS part of the military reserves... and their ammunition is VERY restricted.
> 
> That is a very FAILED attempt....
> 
> And no, you don't need a weapon like the one used today in order to protect your home.  In fact many people would say it is one of the worst weapons you could have to protect your home compared to a hand gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if you had a clue about what you were talking about....
> 
> The Swiss Difference: A Gun Culture That Works | TIME.com
> 
> The authorities made one concession, though: since 2008, all military —* but not private —* ammunition must be stored in central arsenals rather than in soldiers’ homes. The debate culminated in a nationwide referendum last year, when 56% of voters rejected the proposal initiated by anti-gun organizations to ban army rifles from homes altogether.
> 
> 
> -----------
> 
> *One of the reasons the crime rate in Switzerland is low despite the prevalence of weapons — *and also why the Swiss mentality can’t be transposed to the current American reality — is the culture of responsibility and safety that is anchored in society and passed from generation to generation.
> 
> Kids as young as 12 belong to gun groups in their local communities, where they learn sharpshooting.
> 
> The Swiss Shooting Sports Association runs about 3,000 clubs and has 150,000 members, including a youth section.
> 
> *Many members keep their guns and ammunition at home, while others choose to leave them at the club. And yet, despite such easy access to pistols and rifles, “no members have ever used their guns for criminal purposes,” says Max Flueckiger, the association’s spokesperson.*
> 
> *=======*
> 
> The Swiss have remained one of the best armed countries in the world since then. Many claim they escaped most of the ravages of WWII because of their citizen army.
> 
> Switzerland is said not to “have an army” but “be an army.” Because of their universal training and weaponry, Switzerland has the largest potential army in Europe: 1.5 million men capable of bearing arms, who have the arms and ammunition and training.
> 
> After the current spate of terrorist attacks in Europe, the Swiss are buying even more guns.From usatoday.com:
> 
> GENEVA — Business at Daniel Wyss’ gun shop has been brisk lately in the village of Burgdorf near Switzerland’s capital of Bern.
> 
> He said the increased demand for firearms is triggered by a growing fear among the Swiss public that terrorists could attack their tranquil land at any time.
> 
> As nations around Europe tighten their gun laws after a series of terror attacks in several countries since 2015, the Swiss are bucking this trend by turning to firearms for protection.
> 
> Official statistics show that gun sales in some parts of Switzerland soared nearly 50% after last year’s attacks in Paris and the March bombings in Brussels. And gun sales continue to grow since the killings in France and Germany in the past two weeks.
> 
> In Wyss’ shop, “the demand for pistols, revolvers and pump-action guns rose by 30% to 50% after this month’s attacks in Nice and Munich,” he told USA TODAY.
Click to expand...


I love how you take part of something and then expand it on your own to cover the entire country and every individual.  You mentioned why so many households have military rifles.  I explained why.  Was I wrong?


----------



## ColonelAngus

So, we now know enough information that the shooting wasn’t a White Supremacist shooting up a black church.

It sure is a shame when people recklessly and immediately cry racism when racism isn’t involved. It really is a middle finger to incidents that are actually motivated by racism.

What is the purpose of immediately crying racism when it’s not the truth?


----------



## Wry Catcher

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
Click to expand...


Define "Infringe" with some detail.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have improved....our gun murder rate went down 49%...our gun crime rate went down 75%....our violent crime rate went down 72%....as more AMericans bought and now carry guns.....Britain did the opposite and their gun murder rate went up....and gun crime in London was up 42% last year...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao...  How about you talk about something important that took place for a great period of that time?
> 
> Assault weapons legislation in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again...another thing you have no idea you are talking about...
> 
> http://cebcp.org/wp-content/CRIM491/Roth and Koper aw_final 1997.pdf
> 
> At best, the assault weapons ban can have only a limited effect on total gun murders, because the banned weapons and magazines were never involved in more than a modest fraction of all gun murders.
> 
> 
> 
> CPRC at the Wall Street Journal: Brussels Is Wrong on Guns: Instead of passing bans terrorists will ignore, arm off-duty police; In what European countries can’t police carry off-duty?
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed regulation is similar to the U.S. Federal Assault Weapons Ban President Bill Clinton signed into law in 1994. Criminologists and economists have found no evidence that the U.S. ban reduced either ordinary gun crime or mass public shootings. In 1997, criminology professors Christopher Koper and Jeffrey Roth hired by the Clinton administration wrote, “The evidence is not strong enough for us to conclude that there was any meaningful effect (i.e., that the effect was different from zero).”
> 
> *Seven years later, Messrs. Koper and Roth, with fellow criminologist Daniel Woods,published a follow-up study for the U.S. National Institute of Justice and concluded, “There has been no discernible reduction in the lethality and injuriousness of gun violence.”*
Click to expand...


Fact is, during the period you say gun violence went down in the United States, for about 50% of that time there was a law against owning the types of rifles that were used today.


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We have improved....our gun murder rate went down 49%...our gun crime rate went down 75%....our violent crime rate went down 72%....as more AMericans bought and now carry guns.....Britain did the opposite and their gun murder rate went up....and gun crime in London was up 42% last year...
> 
> You don't know what you are talking about.....
> 
> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> 
> *--violent crime down 72%*
> 
> Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware
> 
> Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao...  How about you talk about something important that took place for a great period of that time?
> 
> Assault weapons legislation in the United States - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again...another thing you have no idea you are talking about...
> 
> http://cebcp.org/wp-content/CRIM491/Roth and Koper aw_final 1997.pdf
> 
> At best, the assault weapons ban can have only a limited effect on total gun murders, because the banned weapons and magazines were never involved in more than a modest fraction of all gun murders.
> 
> 
> 
> CPRC at the Wall Street Journal: Brussels Is Wrong on Guns: Instead of passing bans terrorists will ignore, arm off-duty police; In what European countries can’t police carry off-duty?
> 
> 
> 
> The proposed regulation is similar to the U.S. Federal Assault Weapons Ban President Bill Clinton signed into law in 1994. Criminologists and economists have found no evidence that the U.S. ban reduced either ordinary gun crime or mass public shootings. In 1997, criminology professors Christopher Koper and Jeffrey Roth hired by the Clinton administration wrote, “The evidence is not strong enough for us to conclude that there was any meaningful effect (i.e., that the effect was different from zero).”
> 
> *Seven years later, Messrs. Koper and Roth, with fellow criminologist Daniel Woods,published a follow-up study for the U.S. National Institute of Justice and concluded, “There has been no discernible reduction in the lethality and injuriousness of gun violence.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact is, during the period you say gun violence went down in the United States, for about 50% of that time there was a law against owning the types of rifles that were used today.
Click to expand...



Moron...actual research shows there was no effect from the ban because those rifles aren't used in crime........

And of course, the primary point you gun grabbers make, that more guns = more crime is shown to be a lie......since 

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600  million guns in private hands and over 16.3  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...
--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Coyote

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
Click to expand...


Thank you for saying the obvious.


----------



## Wry Catcher

novasteve said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you celebrate 900,000 abortions each year.
Click to expand...


I don't, and this is off topic and reported.


2aguy said:


> What was he discharged for....?
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to be able to take a moment...which I did, off line...moron, but asshats like you come out, before the blood is dry and the bodies are cold and attack the law abiding gun owners and their Right to self defense......
> 
> Americans use guns 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent criminals, rapists, robbers, murderers and even like this one, where an armed citizen shot the attacker, in mass shootings....
> 
> 26 vs.  1,500,000 can you tell which number is bigger?
Click to expand...


Did you spend your time away cuddling with your favorite gun?  Did she/he feel comforted by your passion?


----------



## Lewdog

Wry Catcher said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
Click to expand...



You are wasting your breath.  

No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.


----------



## Coyote

It really is too soon to talk about gun control...just like it was too soon for our effing president to crow about Muslim bans....

From the news...

Texas Church Shooting Leaves at Least 26 Dead, Officials Say
_Gov. Greg Abbott of Texas confirmed the death toll, which has steadily increased throughout the day after the shooting at the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs. *A pregnant woman and children were among the dead.*

At least 20 people were also injured. Their conditions ranged from “minor to very severe,” law enforcement officials said at a news conference on Sunday evening.

Among those killed, 23 people died inside the church, two outside the building and one person after being transported to a hospital. The ages of the wounded and dead ranged *from 5 to 72*, the authorities said._​
Suspect was identified as Devin P. Kelly.  Not a hell of a lot known about him.

http://www.abc15.com/news/national/who-is-devin-kelley-texas-mass-shooting-suspect-


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you celebrate 900,000 abortions each year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't, and this is off topic and reported.
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was he discharged for....?
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to be able to take a moment...which I did, off line...moron, but asshats like you come out, before the blood is dry and the bodies are cold and attack the law abiding gun owners and their Right to self defense......
> 
> Americans use guns 1,500,000 times a year to stop violent criminals, rapists, robbers, murderers and even like this one, where an armed citizen shot the attacker, in mass shootings....
> 
> 26 vs.  1,500,000 can you tell which number is bigger?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you spend your time away cuddling with your favorite gun?  Did she/he feel comforted by your passion?
Click to expand...



No....a gun is a tool.....did you cuddle with your favorite sex doll....I am sure she was able to comfort you in this time of crisis....


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
Click to expand...



And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...


----------



## Wry Catcher

K9Buck said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you express sympathy for the aborted before discussing abortion?
Click to expand...


The word would be empathy, but someone like you wouldn't recognize that emotion; your concern for the fetus is an example of false pathos by a callous conservative.

Q.  How do I know that

A.  You focus on your rights, not the rights of those killed by guns today, last week, last month and way too often in the United States.  A lack of empathy suggests a personality disorder, in this case Narcissism.


----------



## Coyote

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
Click to expand...


Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
Click to expand...


We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?


----------



## JoeMoma

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Antifa?
> 
> 
> 
> What’s been old for quite some time is this sort of stupidity from the right.
Click to expand...

Your answer doesn't match the question.


----------



## 2aguy

Wry Catcher said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you express sympathy for the aborted before discussing abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word would be empathy, but someone like you wouldn't recognize that emotion; your concern for the fetus is an example of false pathos by a callous conservative.
> 
> Q.  How do I know that
> 
> A.  You focus on your rights, not the rights of those killed by guns today, last week, last month and way too often in the United States.  A lack of empathy suggests a personality disorder, in this case Narcissism.
Click to expand...



Those people had their Right to self defense taken away from them by their church....and they were slaughtered.....the Catholic church mandates all of their churches are gun free zones.....

The Right to stop these killers with our own guns shows we want to actually do something that saves lives...you want to take guns away from people who would use them to stop a killer like this...


----------



## Coyote

Who is Devin Kelly?

Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know


He is a man who shoots kids...this five year old was shot 4 times and is in surgery...


----------



## 2aguy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it proves that you have faulty cognitive abilities.  Here's the flaw in what you substitute for a rational thought process:
> 
> Gun grabbers are, at bottom, prohibitionists.  You all want to make not owning a gun mandatory.  The goal of your gun regulations is to make owning a gun increasingly difficult, to the point where the cumulative effect of gun laws is de facto a ban on guns (much like Obabblecare is the road to nationalized health care).
> 
> 2nd Amendment advocates, on the other hand, are for freedom of choice.  One may choose, or not choose, to own a gun.  Your claim that the shooting proves that looser gun laws don't stop mass shooting is specious.  No one is obligated to own a gun.  Given the small community in which the church is located, the logical assumption is that the members of the congregation had no reason to fear for their safety as they knew their local community.   I'll bet that nobody had a gun, unless the person who did was one of the first victims and had no chance to respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a faulty argument, I NEVER said I wanted to prohibit owning a gun.
> 
> NEVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But you vote for politicians who will do it for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No... I didn't.  I've always voted Republican up until this election where I would have voted for Sanders who is for tighter gun laws but not prohibition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Omigawd!  A Bernie Bro. *snicker*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From his Facebook page, now taken down but there are people out there who are working to retrieve what they can.
> 
> Devin P. Kelley was a committed Athiest and belonged to several Athiest organisations:
> 
> View attachment 158839
> 
> Picture of Devin P. Kelley when he still had his beard.
> 
> View attachment 158854
> 
> He seems to have shaved his beard off sometime around and/or on October 31:
> 
> View attachment 158852
> 
> ^^^^
> View attachment 158846
> 
> Devin Patrick Kelley: What we know about the Texas church shooting suspect
> 
> Doh the attachment that did not appear, that is Devin P. Kelley's Court Martial #
Click to expand...



Hmmmmmm...muslims also shave their body hair before they commit mass murder......


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?
Click to expand...



No....it is already illegal for a felon to own a gun.....do you want a new law that says that it is Really Really Really illegal for a felon to own a gun...

Do you think that will work better?


----------



## Wry Catcher

eflatminor said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of empathy for the victims here.  May they find peace.
> 
> Thank God there was a good guy with a firearm, one that knew how to use it, that prevented more victims.
> 
> See, we can entertain more than one thought at a time.
> 
> Nice try.
Click to expand...


So you say.  Define "Infringe"


----------



## Lewdog

Oh lord... now if you have a beard you are a criminal.


----------



## 2aguy

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
Click to expand...



From one source I found, a legal expert?  Stated the discharge is equal to a felony.....


----------



## JoeMoma

MaryL said:


> It's sad when NPR is  focusing on that  39 yr old  gunning down of Harvey Milk and in real time Christians are being gunned down a few hours ago and they missed that. Wow. I love NPR, they used to be topical, not panders. Now they missed the mark and a day late.  They ARE panders. No if and or butts.


NPR probably plays recorded programs on the weekends.


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....it is already illegal for a felon to own a gun.....do you want a new law that says that it is Really Really Really illegal for a felon to own a gun...
> 
> Do you think that will work better?
Click to expand...



No, I want to make it more difficult for a person to illegally own a gun, not easier.

That means not giving up...


----------



## Coyote

Devin Kelly taught Bible School to kids...yet also liked pages on atheism.

Devin Kelley: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
_
Devin Kelley’s LinkedIn page says that he was a VBS “teacher aid (sic)” for “VBS AT KINGSVILLE FBC” and notes, “Dates volunteered Jun 2013 – Jun 2013 Volunteer duration 1 mo. Cause Children. Teaching children ages 4-6 at vocational bible schools helping their minds grow and prosper.” However, multiple children are reportedly among those shot in the church. Kelley’s Facebook page also showed that he had liked pages devoted to atheism, as well as those on German Shepherds, Glocks, and karate.

...Although he liked multiple atheist-related pages on Facebook, it is not known if he considered himself to be an atheist or was simply interested in it. Some doctored photos have circulated on social media, and people identified the wrong people as suspects early on._​
How could someone who taught Christian teaching to kids then shoot them?


----------



## 2aguy

Lewdog said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....it is already illegal for a felon to own a gun.....do you want a new law that says that it is Really Really Really illegal for a felon to own a gun...
> 
> Do you think that will work better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want to make it more difficult for a person to illegally own a gun, not easier.
> 
> That means not giving up...
Click to expand...



Same here...that is why I want anyone who uses a gun for an actual crime to go to jail for 30 years....and any violent felon caught with a gun needs to go away for 30 years....

Right now...people like you let these repeat....repeat, violent gun offenders back on the street......


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> It's sad when NPR is  focusing on that  39 yr old  gunning down of Harvey Milk and in real time Christians are being gunned down a few hours ago and they missed that. Wow. I love NPR, they used to be topical, not panders. Now they missed the mark and a day late.  They ARE panders. No if and or butts.



NPR is where I heard about this story first.


----------



## Coyote

MarkDuffy said:


> RW nuts are going crazy about Kelley on twitter. Converted to islam the whole nine yards



No surprise.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

pismoe said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> Just another fruit cake...as if ANTIFA would target a church. Why is it you all insist that every demon be YOUR personal demon?
> 
> My question for the day..a dishonorable discharge carries the same penalties as a felony..that includes the loss of gun rights. So..where did he get his weapon? Was LE aware that he was armed?
> This is not a 2nd amendment issue..so calm the f down. This is a convicted criminal with an illegal weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------   why wouldn't 'antifa' target a Church full of Conservative Baptist white people , possible / probable Trump supporters ,   'antifa' declared war on Trump and Pense and Americans just yesterday on Nov. 4th   EEFleegle ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  but good old 'Evil eyeFleegle' just ignore the question don't  EEFleegle ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well..as I have a life..not always at the computer.
> Hmm..having to parse out your awkward construction..I think you are alluding to some half-baked theory, making the rounds..as to a 'war against whites'?
> 
> Well, other than I think the whole idea is bat-shit crazy--and that anyone who seriously ascribes to it..should have THEIR weapons taken away...I cannot think of a reason.
> 
> I cannot really get in the head of people who think like that...it is foreign to me.  I believe it to be pure-bred stupidity..and I can only hope that people who think like that don't breed..and screw up my gene pool.  If I fail to respond to posts such as yours..it's just that I realize that your reality and mine are so far apart..that trying to bridge the gap is fruitless.
> 
> Go ahead..do continue without me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------   this is what i refer to  EEF .  Anyway , maybe this church shooting was planned by' antifa' or inspired by 'antifa' warning of War on the Trump - Pense administration .    No matter , i know you now so respond or don't respond and its cool   EEFleegle .  ---   Antifa apocalypse? Anarchist group's plan to overthrow Trump 'regime' starts Saturday  ---
Click to expand...


From his Facebook page, now taken down but there are people out there who are working to retrieve what they can.

Devin P. Kelley was a committed Athiest and belonged to several Athiest organisations:





Picture of Devin P. Kelley when he still had his beard.





He seems to have shaved his beard off sometime around and/or on October 31:





^^^^


----------



## Ame®icano

Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).






*Voter detail*


----------



## Lewdog

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....it is already illegal for a felon to own a gun.....do you want a new law that says that it is Really Really Really illegal for a felon to own a gun...
> 
> Do you think that will work better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want to make it more difficult for a person to illegally own a gun, not easier.
> 
> That means not giving up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...that is why I want anyone who uses a gun for an actual crime to go to jail for 30 years....and any violent felon caught with a gun needs to go away for 30 years....
> 
> Right now...people like you let these repeat....repeat, violent gun offenders back on the street......
Click to expand...


Do you understand that the U.S. has the largest prison population in the world?  Larger than even China?

You think putting putting people in jail for 30 years is going to solve the issue and make things better?


----------



## Coyote

Lewdog said:


> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.



Yes.

Exactly.

And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.

And...this loon was enamored with his guns.


----------



## Coyote

Ame®icano said:


> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*



That kind of stuff is not publically available.  Try fake news.


----------



## thetor

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
Click to expand...

Sorry to tell you that there are only 9 or 10 Countries with a HIGHER GUN DEATH RATE THAN AMERICA,all Banana Republics...so Stop Lying 100 Indeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!what Bull Shit

How U.S. gun deaths compare to other countries

As for Ugays claim that Gun Deaths have gone down is more Bullshit as the Gun Death rates went up the last 2 years

As for Ugays assertion that the UK Gun Deaths have risen massively,again this is so ridiculous as the UK has a Gun Death Rate of .2 of 1% compared to the US rate of 10.2%

Spew on Ugay...but I am not the Moron...YOU ARE


----------



## jon_berzerk

ColonelAngus said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the church was a gun free zone....
> 
> And if it is true that an armed citizen, with his own rifle, engaged and shot the killer, how soon will this story be buried by the press...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hero citizen will likely be personally attacked by the left. They don’t like people who can protect themselves without the government doing it for them.
> 
> The citizen should have called 911 and let the government handle everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there was a lefty on here the other day
> 
> that would call the good guy with a gun "violent" --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He committed murder, right?
> 
> Will lefties demand the hero citizen be prosecuted for denying the shooter of his right to due process?
Click to expand...



one could bet that may be the case


----------



## Ame®icano

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of stuff is not publically available.  Try fake news.
Click to expand...


Click on the link, moron.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Coyote said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of stuff is not publically available.  Try fake news.
Click to expand...


no actually it is available to the public without regard for what they do with it 

Voter Registration Data FAQs


----------



## task0778

Coyote said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
Click to expand...


Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.

Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?


----------



## Papageorgio

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
Click to expand...


And all you have is an opinion. I don’t own a gun and never will, but if a fellow American wants one, then that is their right.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
Click to expand...


yup it was illegal for him to have a firearm


----------



## thetor

task0778 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
Click to expand...

Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't know 100% for a fact that was how he was discharged.  And if he did own it illegally, does that mean we should make it easier for people to illegally obtain guns and quit trying to fix the problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....it is already illegal for a felon to own a gun.....do you want a new law that says that it is Really Really Really illegal for a felon to own a gun...
> 
> Do you think that will work better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I want to make it more difficult for a person to illegally own a gun, not easier.
> 
> That means not giving up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...that is why I want anyone who uses a gun for an actual crime to go to jail for 30 years....and any violent felon caught with a gun needs to go away for 30 years....
> 
> Right now...people like you let these repeat....repeat, violent gun offenders back on the street......
Click to expand...



any violent felon with or/without a firearm should go away for 30 years 

violence is the clue not the firearm


----------



## task0778

jon_berzerk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup it was illegal for him to have a firearm
Click to expand...


I know it would be illegal for him to buy one, but if he already owned a firearm(s) would he be required as part of the court-martial conviction to surrender them to law enforcement?


----------



## Coyote

task0778 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
Click to expand...


I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.

There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.

He loved his guns was just an observation.  

And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.


----------



## Papageorgio

thetor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically
Click to expand...


Death related killings? What in the hell does that mean?


----------



## Coyote

jon_berzerk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup it was illegal for him to have a firearm
Click to expand...


Well...damn.  I had no idea about that one


----------



## Lewdog

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And all you have is an opinion. I don’t own a gun and never will, but if a fellow American wants one, then that is their right.
Click to expand...


This isn't about a "gun."

I'm not for prohibiting "gun ownership."


----------



## Coyote

jon_berzerk said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kind of stuff is not publically available.  Try fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is available to the public without regard for what they do with it
> 
> Voter Registration Data FAQs
Click to expand...


I can't find any indication that is even the same person - he is listed as living in Texas.


----------



## JoeMoma

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> They just said he had a Ruger assault rifle.
> 
> If a person puts that they care about social issues they are ANTIFA?
> 
> Good lord stop the fucking madness!  You can't care about people without being ANTIFA?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not social ISSUES....social ACTION.
> 
> View attachment 158823
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy shit, are you dense?  Just because someone cares about the environment and social issues doesn't mean they are ANTIFA and are going to shoot up a church.
> 
> He's a white male, from a small town, mid 20's, ex-military, religious, and former Bible School teacher.  That says a WHOLE lot more than the things you highlighted.
> 
> I recycle, care about the environment, and think social issues that affect the quality of life in our country is important... and I don't want to shoot up a church.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....you should probably turn in your guns....just to be safe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to have your largest argument for loose gun laws be destroyed all in one day?
> 
> That's all I will say to you the rest of today about this... because it is extremely sad that all these innocent people died because some nutjob easily got a hold of gun to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you prevent someone from getting a gun illegally? You can't it's impossible.
Click to expand...

That's why gun control ultimately leads to the confiscation of guns.


----------



## Lewdog

Coyote said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
Click to expand...



...or he could be one of those people that likes to join groups of people that have beliefs opposite to his just to discuss it.  Kind of like people not from the U.S. joining this forum to talk about our politics.


----------



## skye

Ame®icano said:


> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*





Very interesting thank you ^^^

I am also reading that the shooter was related to Antifa and that he vowed to start a civil war by "targeting white conservative churches" and causing anarchy in the United States.

We will have to wait and see what it is.


----------



## task0778

thetor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically
Click to expand...


Cuz he/she wants 20 guns is a good enough reason.   As long as they're legal a person can have as many as they want I guess.   As for banning all guns, I don't think that's going to happen.   If a person wants to kill other people they don't need a gun.   A rented Home Depot truck will do the job.   Or a bomb.   People who are motivated to kill will find a way.


----------



## Lewdog

skye said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acording to Colorado Voter ID, shooter was *UAF* (Antifa).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voter detail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting thank you ^^^
> 
> I am also reading that the shooter was related to Antifa and that he vowed to start a civil war by "targeting white conservative churches" and causing anarchy in the United States.
> 
> We will have to wait and see what it is.
Click to expand...



The shooter isn't from Colorado, and he served in the military in New Mexico.  He graduated from the same town he grew up in.


----------



## jon_berzerk

task0778 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup it was illegal for him to have a firearm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it would be illegal for him to buy one, but if he already owned a firearm(s) would he be required as part of the court-martial conviction to surrender them to law enforcement?
Click to expand...



he could not legal own one after the date of the DD


----------



## MaryL

Coyote said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when NPR is  focusing on that  39 yr old  gunning down of Harvey Milk and in real time Christians are being gunned down a few hours ago and they missed that. Wow. I love NPR, they used to be topical, not panders. Now they missed the mark and a day late.  They ARE panders. No if and or butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPR is where I heard about this story first.
Click to expand...

 Yeah, right. 
Way after the event first happened, when we have to tune back on the AM dial to a conservative talk radio station because NPR was to busy opining about irreverent issues from the past, gay rights, Harvey Milk and gay rights, meanwhile back in reality: A minister's  daughter and his flock is murdered .  NPR is that last place you hear about reality.


----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when NPR is  focusing on that  39 yr old  gunning down of Harvey Milk and in real time Christians are being gunned down a few hours ago and they missed that. Wow. I love NPR, they used to be topical, not panders. Now they missed the mark and a day late.  They ARE panders. No if and or butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NPR is where I heard about this story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, right.
> Way after the event first happened, when we have to tune back on the AM dial to a conservative talk radio station because NPR was to busy opining about irreverent issues from the past, gay rights, Harvey Milk and gay rights, meanwhile back in reality: A minister's  daughter and his flock is murdered .  NPR is that last place you hear about reality.
Click to expand...


I heard about it as it was happening...article posted shortly after and contiinued updates: At Least 26 Dead After Gunman Opens Fire In South Texas Church

Nothing about Harvey Milk.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
Click to expand...


*"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*

For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.

Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.


----------



## task0778

Lewdog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns. *  Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...*or he could be one of those people that likes to join groups of people that have beliefs opposite to his just to discuss it.*  Kind of like people not from the U.S. joining this forum to talk about our politics.
Click to expand...


I kinda doubt it, I think this guy got flipped from Christianity to virulently anti-Christianity at some point.   He doesn't come across to me as a thoughtful person who has any interest in the opinions of those with a belief opposite to his own.   Be interesting to find out why he got the DD and the court-martial.


----------



## pismoe

thetor said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------------------   because the USA is a FREE country , buy whatever legal device you like and can afford TheTor .


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
Click to expand...


That is a horrible spin yourself.  You don't know if he was a practicing Christian or not.

A Christian doesn't go into a Christian church and murder practicing Christians?  Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?...

Bad people of all religions, or non-religious, do bad things whether they are practicing or not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
Click to expand...


*"he showed interest in atheist webpages" *

Christians do not show an interest in Athiesm, why would we, we believe in Our Lord we are not Godless.

*"yet also taught bible classes to kids"
*
For one month four years ago:


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
Click to expand...


Not spinning anything.  He is a contradictory entity.  There is no evidence he was an athiest either beyond his interest in some athiest fb pages.  Perhaps you're spinning things rather than looking at reality - he was interested in both.  Perhaps he had a crisis of faith.  More likely there are deeper issues that are reflected in his court martial and dishonorable discharge the details of which we don't know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a horrible spin yourself.  You don't know if he was a practicing Christian or not.
> 
> A Christian doesn't go into a Christian church and murder practicing Christians?  Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?...
> 
> Bad people of all religions, or non-religious, do bad things whether they are practicing or not.
Click to expand...


*"Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?..."*

That is not the subject matter, stop deflecting.


----------



## easyt65

Well, that took less time than I even thought...

Backlash after Chelsea Handler quickly blames Republicans for Texas shooting


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"he showed interest in atheist webpages" *
> 
> Christians do not show an interest in Athiesm, why would we, we believe in Our Lord we are not Godless.
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"
> *
> For one month four years ago:
> 
> View attachment 158865
Click to expand...


Why shouldn't Christians be interested in finding out about athiesm?  Are they without curiousity?


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a horrible spin yourself.  You don't know if he was a practicing Christian or not.
> 
> A Christian doesn't go into a Christian church and murder practicing Christians?  Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?...
> 
> Bad people of all religions, or non-religious, do bad things whether they are practicing or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?..."*
> 
> That is not the subject matter, stop deflecting.
Click to expand...


It does matter, it simply reflecting your logic back at you.


----------



## skye

Nobody can say that America was not warned!

Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not spinning anything.  He is a contradictory entity.  There is no evidence he was an athiest either beyond his interest in some athiest fb pages.  Perhaps you're spinning things rather than looking at reality - he was interested in both.  Perhaps he had a crisis of faith.  More likely there are deeper issues that are reflected in his court martial and dishonorable discharge the details of which we don't know.
Click to expand...


It suggests he had given up Faith and turned Godless aka Athiest.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Nobody can say that America was not warned!
> 
> Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?



No evidence Antifa had anything to do with this.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lewdog said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a horrible spin yourself.  You don't know if he was a practicing Christian or not.
> 
> A Christian doesn't go into a Christian church and murder practicing Christians?  Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?...
> 
> Bad people of all religions, or non-religious, do bad things whether they are practicing or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?..."*
> 
> That is not the subject matter, stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does matter, it simply reflecting your logic back at you.
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with paedophile priests though.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not spinning anything.  He is a contradictory entity.  There is no evidence he was an athiest either beyond his interest in some athiest fb pages.  Perhaps you're spinning things rather than looking at reality - he was interested in both.  Perhaps he had a crisis of faith.  More likely there are deeper issues that are reflected in his court martial and dishonorable discharge the details of which we don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It suggests he had given up Faith and turned Godless aka Athiest.
Click to expand...



You have NO IDEA if that is true.  Your whole opinion is based on a couple groups he was a member of on Facebook.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## Lewdog

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a horrible spin yourself.  You don't know if he was a practicing Christian or not.
> 
> A Christian doesn't go into a Christian church and murder practicing Christians?  Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?...
> 
> Bad people of all religions, or non-religious, do bad things whether they are practicing or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Does that mean a Catholic priest isn't a Catholic if he molests kids?..."*
> 
> That is not the subject matter, stop deflecting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does matter, it simply reflecting your logic back at you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with paedophile priests though.
Click to expand...


It has to do with your reasoning on how a person's actions are reflective of their faith.  It is entirely relevant.


----------



## pismoe

skye said:


> Nobody can say that America was not warned!
> 
> Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?


--------------------------------------------------------------------   i agree with your thinking that 'antifa' may be a possibility .   antifa threatened war staring yesterday as you report  Skye !!


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, *but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns*.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that neither justifies violence but both are tools used in violence.
> 
> There is no evidence to support the claim that he had a fervent belief in athesim either - he showed interest in atheist webpages yet also taught bible classes to kids...a weirdly contradictory outlook.
> 
> He loved his guns was just an observation.
> 
> And yes lots of gun collectors don't go around shooting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"yet also taught bible classes to kids"*
> 
> For ONE MONTH and that was FOUR YEARS ago, I already posted this twice already in this thread.
> 
> Stop spinning, you are not very good at it. He wasn't a practising Christian, a Christian doesn't go into a Christian Church and murder 30 practising Christians. You being Godless of course cannot comprehend this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not spinning anything.  He is a contradictory entity.  There is no evidence he was an athiest either beyond his interest in some athiest fb pages.  Perhaps you're spinning things rather than looking at reality - he was interested in both.  Perhaps he had a crisis of faith.  More likely there are deeper issues that are reflected in his court martial and dishonorable discharge the details of which we don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It suggests he had given up Faith and turned Godless aka Athiest.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily Lucy.

A crisis of faith doesn't necessarily mean you turn Athiest though that can happen.  Some of the most ferocious athiests are ex-Catholics and ex-Evangelicals.

But I'll put this out there...it's a bit of a personal story.  My father was very religous (and conservative).  He came from a conservative religious family background.  He joined the Navy.  He was eventually discharged - not dishonorable, but there is another kind of discharge (can't remember what it is but it isn't as bad).  About that time he had a real crisis of faith...left the church and all.  But he was still very religious he just quit going to church.  To cut it short...after he died...we found out he was gay.  I'm guessing his discharge and his crisis of faith had to do with that.  He looked elsewhere and probably looked at atheism in an attempt to reconcile who he was with the dictates of the faith he believed in.  He didn't go out and shoot a bunch of people nor did he become an atheist and when he died, he was able to talk with a pastor...and settle things I think.  He never gave up his faith.

By the way, I'm not an athiest.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can say that America was not warned!
> 
> Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence Antifa had anything to do with this.
Click to expand...


I said  Antifa wants war in America  from the 4th of November on...

And that America has been warned.

I did not say who did this or who did't

Don't get ahead of yourself, coyote.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can say that America was not warned!
> 
> Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No evidence Antifa had anything to do with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said  Antifa wants war in America  from the 4th of November on...
> 
> And that America has been warned.
> 
> I did not say who did this or who did't
> 
> Don't get ahead of yourself, coyote.
Click to expand...


Then what on earth does it have to do with this thread Skye?


----------



## skye

pismoe said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can say that America was not warned!
> 
> Didn't Antifa said the 4th of November will start their crime spree ?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------   i agree with your thinking that 'antifa' may be a possibility .   antifa threatened war staring yesterday as you report  Skye !!
Click to expand...




Exactly. 

That is the obvious way of thinking about this horror in Texas.


----------



## JoeMoma

Wry Catcher said:


> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*


you are going to make the mods mad with your big red letters.


----------



## task0778

Funny how Wry forgets to mention how the usual gun grabber's first response to another horrific slaughter is to attack the 2nd amendment.   Without waiting for the facts of the case and of course no empathy from them either.


----------



## mdk

easyt65 said:


> Well, that took less time than I even thought...
> 
> Backlash after Chelsea Handler quickly blames Republicans for Texas shooting



What a dumb bitch. She should have blamed Chuck Schumer.


----------



## JoeMoma

eflatminor said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no trouble talking about it right after....but don't fucking preach to us when a muslim terrorist murders people........
> 
> And again, he could have killed just as many with a rental truck.....driving through the crowd as they left the church.....
> 
> And what gun control laws do we need...again?  It is already against the law to murder 26 people....he could have used pistols, like the Virginia Tech shooter who murdered 32 people......so then you would want those pistols banned too....
> 
> And of course there are 16 million semi auto rifles in private hands........they were not used to murder anyone.......
> 
> Cars killed 35,000 people in 2015 alone....you don't call for those to be banned...so what is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosquitoes kill more people world wide than any other, does that mean would should allow people to own exotic pets like bears and tigers?
> 
> Quit brining up car deaths to defend the right to own a rifle like the ones used in many of these mass shootings, it's not relevant.
> 
> So many people were killed in this church shooting because they were trapped inside, and it is impossible to know how many people he could have killed using a rental truck.  If you want to make up imaginary situations then I could too.  I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed.  See how that works?  How about we stick to facts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Car deaths....35,000 are relevant...because more people die from those every single year than all mass public shootings combined........especially by rifles....
> 
> And we know a rental truck actually did murder 89 people and injured over 450.....more than any mass public shooting in this country, which is why you want to stop talking about it.
> 
> I could say that if there were tighter laws that banned ownership of these rifles, NO ONE would have been killed
> 
> And you would be stupid for saying that, since the Virginia tech shooter used pistols and murdered 32 people...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
Click to expand...

NK does have mass murders, but its the government doing the mass murdering.


----------



## pismoe

most of these lefty libs don't understand or rejrct the reasons for the Second Amendment .  -------------   just a comment


----------



## ColonelAngus

task0778 said:


> Funny how Wry forgets to mention how the usual gun grabber's first response to another horrific slaughter is to attack the 2nd amendment.   Without waiting for the facts of the case and of course no empathy from them either.



We had someone claiming it was a racial motivated attack without any evidence as such on the first or second page of this thread.

Absolutely reckless and disgusting.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...your post was crap so now you move on....there is no loophole.  you can sell private property...which your own guns are....and a felon already knows they can't buy, own or carry a gun...yet that doesn't stop them, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
Click to expand...


What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?


----------



## Esmeralda

Coyote said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
Click to expand...

They just said on CNN he got it legally and passed a background check


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
Click to expand...



I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.  

How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
Click to expand...




Let me get this right. . . 

You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . . 

At the same fucking time?

And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?

That's some funny shit right there.


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
Click to expand...



No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
Click to expand...


What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard? 

Spill it.


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
Click to expand...



When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
Click to expand...


Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities. 

What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War? 

Give us a guess.


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
Click to expand...



I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
Click to expand...


You are dodging the question, Leftard

What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
Click to expand...



I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
Click to expand...


People do have tanks and bazooks, leftard. 

Do you really think they don't? 

Of course, they are not easy to get and to maintain but citizens who want them bad enough CAN get and have them. 

Do you have any fucking clue about what the "CONSENT of the governed" means?


----------



## Lewdog

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People do have tanks and bazooks, leftard.
> 
> Do you really think they don't?
> 
> Of course, they are not easy to get and to maintain but citizens who want them bad enough CAN get and have them.
> 
> Do you have any fucking clue about what the "CONSENT of the governed" means?
Click to expand...


I love how you think something is only true in an absolute situation.  I guess that's how your simple mind works.  No wonder our country has gotten into the political mess we have today...  too many simple minded people that think because nothing is absolute we are better off doing nothing than trying to do something.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the REASON behind the 2nd Amendment, fucktard?
> 
> Spill it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
Click to expand...


Do you think banning or adding laws would decrease the number of murders? I don’t think it would decrease murders, it would decrease murder by guns. The issue is a mental health and a culture of not holding life sacred. Marriage, the family, God, how we easily abort “mistakes”, no respect for authority, no respect for the elderly, a society built on being entitled. The generation of WWII took care of the sick, the elderly, kids were taught respect, people were grateful to work, nobody owed anyone anything, the family unit was important, God was important. That was the last great generation. 

We created this mess, not gun laws or lack of gun laws. It’s time to instill in the next generation the values of that generation.


----------



## Lewdog

Papageorgio said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think banning or adding laws would decrease the number of murders? I don’t think it would decrease murders, it would decrease murder by guns. The issue is a mental health and a culture of not holding life sacred. Marriage, the family, God, how we easily abort “mistakes”, no respect for authority, no respect for the elderly, a society built on being entitled. The generation of WWII took care of the sick, the elderly, kids were taught respect, people were grateful to work, nobody owed anyone anything, the family unit was important, God was important. That was the last great generation.
> 
> We created this mess, not gun laws or lack of gun laws. It’s time to instill in the next generation the values of that generation.
Click to expand...



Ultimately the answer to having less murders, especially those with guns, will begin with teaching children the consequences of their actions.  That starts at home, and continues into the rest of the extended support system that are a part of their lives.  Part of that includes the children having both parents in their lives... and those parents being able to be part of their children's lives and not working 60 hours a week just to get by, and their kids being raised by a stranger in day care.  There are so many elements that are an important part of the solution...

How do we get there?  Can we get there?  I don't know... because there are too many people in this country that just don't care about other people, and only care about themselves, what size house they live in, what brand car they drive... and a great deal of those people are the powerful ones that can buy off politicians to vote for what they want.  Take for example the new tax bill.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, it took too long - which is why they worked continuously to improve both their accuracy AND their firing rate capabilities.
> 
> What the fuck for you think Paul Revere, Sam Adams or any of the other revolutionaries would have said to King George if he tried to restrict their weapons or their firing rates at the time of the revolutionary War?
> 
> Give us a guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, but England isn't invading the U.S. any time soon, and if they did, it wouldn't be you and your neighbor beating them back with you "hunting" rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are dodging the question, Leftard
> 
> What is the reason for the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People do have tanks and bazooks, leftard.
> 
> Do you really think they don't?
> 
> Of course, they are not easy to get and to maintain but citizens who want them bad enough CAN get and have them.
> 
> Do you have any fucking clue about what the "CONSENT of the governed" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you think something is only true in an absolute situation.  I guess that's how your simple mind works.  No wonder our country has gotten into the political mess we have today...  too many simple minded people that think because nothing is absolute we are better off doing nothing than trying to do something.
Click to expand...


I have the same simple mindset that the founders and framers had. 

You seem to think that's a bad thing. 

I don't.


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this again, and if it doesn't sink in this time, then I'm done arguing with you because you refuse to use common sense...  car deaths ARE NOT relevant to gun violence.  Not even close to being relevant... at all.  As proof, give me a list of times mass amounts of people were murdered by a car inside a church.  I'm just using your reasoning here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
Click to expand...


When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.

Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.


----------



## ColonelAngus

You mean this guy didn’t just call 911 and wait for the government to come with their guns and save the community?

http://nypost.com/2017/11/06/sharpshooting-plumber-fired-shot-that-took-down-texas-church-gunman/


----------



## Wry Catcher

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Notice how the usual gun lover's first response to another horrific slaughter by gun is to defend the 2nd A.; there is not a hint of empathy for those murdered today, last week, last month and in the dozens of senseless crimes where guns take the life of innocents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you express sympathy for the aborted before discussing abortion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The word would be empathy, but someone like you wouldn't recognize that emotion; your concern for the fetus is an example of false pathos by a callous conservative.
> 
> Q.  How do I know that
> 
> A.  You focus on your rights, not the rights of those killed by guns today, last week, last month and way too often in the United States.  A lack of empathy suggests a personality disorder, in this case Narcissism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Those people had their Right to self defense taken away from them by their church....and they were slaughtered.....the Catholic church mandates all of their churches are gun free zones.....
> 
> The Right to stop these killers with our own guns shows we want to actually do something that saves lives...you want to take guns away from people who would use them to stop a killer like this...
Click to expand...


Admit you are a wannabe vigilante because your're mentally and physically incapable of meeting the MQ's to qualify for a real job in LE.


----------



## Natural Citizen

*Texas Attorney General calls for more concealed carry
*
Historically, concealed carry states have less of this kind of violent crime.


----------



## ColonelAngus

The shooter was likely on his way to read fairytales to blind orphans after he was finished shooting the church. 

The hero citizen committed murder, and should be in prison forever....right, Progs?


----------



## ColonelAngus

I love the taxpayer relief shots.


----------



## Lewdog

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car deaths are completely fucking relevant......more people are killed accidentally with cars....35,000 people every year, the leading cause of death for children........as opposed to mass shooters with guns...
> 
> In fact, knives are used to murder over 1,500 people every single year...mass shooters don't even come close...yet you want to use the rarest of these deaths to ban guns for the owners of 600 million guns...
> 
> That is why they are relevant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
Click to expand...



Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Don't Fall for this Liberal stuff*

*This Sutherland thing is another liberal False Flag propaganda non event ...like the Fake Sandy Hook ...no children were killed ...none of this has happened or is Happening its all a Liberal Plot to steal your Health Care .*..*Oh wait I meant to steal your guns ...steal your guns ...that's what it is ...that is the ticket*


----------



## Asclepias

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Don't Fall for this Liberal stuff*
> 
> *This Sutherland thing is another liberal False Flag propaganda non event ...like the Fake Sandy Hook ...no children were killed ...none of this has happened or is Happening its all a Liberal Plot to steal your Health Care .*..*Oh wait I meant to steal your guns ...steal your guns ...that's what it is ...that is the ticket*


No its not a false flag. I know someone that now has a dead relative in Sutherland.


----------



## g5000

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church*


Rustic 

And no Muslim was needed.


----------



## Nosmo King

As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.

The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.

But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.

And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.

So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.

Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.

You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.

Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.


----------



## Nosmo King

ColonelAngus said:


> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.


Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Oh brother

The scumbag was a was a registered security guard

http://nypost.com/2017/11/06/texas-shooter-was-registered-security-guard-had-family-ties-to-church/

So much for Texas background checks


----------



## ColonelAngus

Nosmo King said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
Click to expand...



Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.

The sample defines the population according to Progs.


----------



## pismoe

Chuz Life said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> THEN HAVE MANDATORY BACKGROUND CHECKS FOR EVERYONE!
> 
> Good lord you are fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would have prevented this shooting or any other shooting?
> 
> Yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one can possibly answer that... but it is obvious what we are doing now isn't working, and we KNOW that in other countries with stricter gun laws have less deaths by firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   i think that the lefties goal is to NEUTER Americas populace .   My kids are long grown up but i Hear that kids in school , especially Boys are being taught to never fight back [zero tolerance] .   Fighting back may get a kid expulsion from school and a record of some sort .   Plus think of the shame that a kid that is in the Right might feel as he is made an example of when he was only Defending himself    CLife .


----------



## Nosmo King

ColonelAngus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
Click to expand...

And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?


----------



## pismoe

and with lefties , this thread is 63 pages long .   One of the things that i see being wrong with it is even taking seriously the anti gun lefties point of view seriously .     Might be fun on a message board to argue but these anti gunners should never be taken seriously and negotiated with .   After all , these lefties reject or don't know the reasoning and reasons for the Second Amendment seriously anyway .   Yeah , lefties like Lou won't take '  ALL   '  your guns .   They will just take the most EFFECTIVE Guns .   -------------  just a general comment .


----------



## pismoe

Nosmo King said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
Click to expand...

------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.



What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?


----------



## pismoe

Nosmo King said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------------  [lord on high Nosmo say]    wot , you say its a MYTH so then its a myth eh Nosmo ??


----------



## MarkDuffy

pismoe said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
Click to expand...

We now have to disprove con fake news?


----------



## ColonelAngus

MarkDuffy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We now have to disprove con fake news?
Click to expand...


Prog Rules.  The sample defines the population.

You know, basket of deplorables and KKK and WHITE SUPREMACISTS and soforth.


----------



## Nosmo King

pismoe said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
Click to expand...

What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?  Why is it good?


----------



## MarkDuffy

ColonelAngus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
Click to expand...


_Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts._

All of them, eh crazy child?

Including the ones who voted for trump?


----------



## pismoe

hey Mark , Nosmo just get used to the possibility that this murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter  Mark / Nosmo .  Free country , Free Speech and the guy is rumored to be a socialist bernie supporter so get used to the rumors until they are proven one way or the other  Mark and Nosmo  .


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
Click to expand...

And how many truck bombings happen?


----------



## Nosmo King

pismoe said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------  [lord on high Nosmo say]    wot , you say its a MYTH so then its a myth eh Nosmo ??
Click to expand...

Try again in English.


----------



## MarkDuffy

pismoe said:


> and with lefties , this thread is 63 pages long .   One of the things that i see being wrong with it is even taking seriously the anti gun lefties point of view seriously .     Might be fun on a message board to argue but these anti gunners should never be taken seriously and negotiated with .   After all , these lefties reject or don't know the reasoning and reasons for the Second Amendment seriously anyway .   Yeah , lefties like Lou won't take '  ALL   '  your guns .   They will just take the most EFFECTIVE Guns .   -------------  just a general comment .


Anti-gun Democrats is a republican myth


----------



## Ame®icano

Esmeralda said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you are able to suggest a law that would have prevented things like this, already against quite a few laws, while not infringing on my right to defend myself and my family.
> 
> The floor is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "Infringe" with some detail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting your breath.
> 
> No matter what you say, it will be interpreted as worst case scenario.  You could say you want to limit a person to owning only 1,000 guns unless they are a gun dealer, and people on this forum will yell at you saying they need 1,001 guns to defend their home against someone trying to TP their house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have 1001 guns, and don't use them to hurt anyone or to commit any crime...what is the fucking problem...considering this guy couldn't legally own a gun because of his Dishonorable discharge, yet he still got one..dittos all the terrorists and criminals in Europe where fully automatic rifles, not AR-15s, are completely illegal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does a dishonorable discharge abrogate a person's right to own a gun?  I thought only a convicted felon couldn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just said on CNN he got it legally and passed a background check
Click to expand...


It was on CNN, so it must be truth.


----------



## pismoe

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   too many , even ONE done by an imported  muslim is more than enough .   Also , see the bombing by some imported 'checens' in Boston .


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
Click to expand...


How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?


----------



## MarkDuffy

pismoe said:


> hey Mark , Nosmo just get used to the possibility that this murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter  Mark / Nosmo .  Free country , Free Speech and the guy is rumored to be a socialist bernie supporter so get used to the rumors until they are proven one way or the other  Mark and Nosmo  .


I'm still laughing at the con fake news that the scumbag converted to islam [after the tantrum over finding out he was white]


----------



## Nosmo King

pismoe said:


> hey Mark , Nosmo just get used to the possibility that this murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter  Mark / Nosmo .  Free country , Free Speech and the guy is rumored to be a socialist bernie supporter so get used to the rumors until they are proven one way or the other  Mark and Nosmo  .


Ascribing all crime to political motives is both stupid and arrogant.  You would only do so if you want to put your own political ideology on a pedestal while criminalizing your opposition's politics.  It serves no good purpose.  It only serves to divide and prove the advocate of the myth to be utterly shallow in thought.  So, if you think you're accomplishing anything, wear your banner of idiocy proudly.  Responsible adults know the truth.


----------



## pismoe

MarkDuffy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> and with lefties , this thread is 63 pages long .   One of the things that i see being wrong with it is even taking seriously the anti gun lefties point of view seriously .     Might be fun on a message board to argue but these anti gunners should never be taken seriously and negotiated with .   After all , these lefties reject or don't know the reasoning and reasons for the Second Amendment seriously anyway .   Yeah , lefties like Lou won't take '  ALL   '  your guns .   They will just take the most EFFECTIVE Guns .   -------------  just a general comment .
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-gun Democrats is a republican myth
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------    hey , read 'lous' posts , he wants to tell Americans the kinda guns that he and his people will ALLOW Americans to own  Mark .


----------



## Ame®icano

Lewdog said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this. . .  Let's say a person takes and passes a complete background test and they do so with flying colors. They buy themselves no more than a dozen guns over a period of a Dr a Dr or two. They enjoy shooting, hunting, collecting, etc. . .  They are typical of the vast majority of gun owners in the country. No red flags.
> 
> With me so far?
> 
> 
> So, what about that background check will keep him (or her) from later snapping? What is there to keep them from being radicalized at ANY point in time after they already have their guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
Click to expand...


First of, define assault rifle.

Second, outlawing anything means taking it away.

What are you, like five? We need kiddies board here, for you.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Nosmo King said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooter was apparently a BERNIE SANDERS supporter.
> 
> You know what that means.....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> Sorry, Progs, those are the rules you guys made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said the virtue of perpetuating the myth?  Why is it good?
Click to expand...



There is no good or bad.  I am following PROG RULES because I don't want to be characterized as a racist misogynist homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic White Supremacist.

If you follow their rules, you won' t be personally attacked.

One of their rules is that anyone who does something bad from a particular group they do not like, defines the entire group.

If the shooter was a Bernie Sanders supporter, it means all Bernie Sanders supporters support this kind of nonsense.

Prog Logic.


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
Click to expand...

How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?


----------



## pismoe

MarkDuffy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Mark , Nosmo just get used to the possibility that this murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter  Mark / Nosmo .  Free country , Free Speech and the guy is rumored to be a socialist bernie supporter so get used to the rumors until they are proven one way or the other  Mark and Nosmo  .
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still laughing at the con fake news that the scumbag converted to islam [after the tantrum over finding out he was white]
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------------------   what does WHITE have to do with being 'muslim'  Mark ??


----------



## Ame®icano

Lewdog said:


> When the Founders wrote the Second Amendment how long did it take to fire two shots?



Puckle gun is invented in 1718.


----------



## MarkDuffy

ColonelAngus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said the virtue of perpetuating the myth?  Why is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good or bad.  I am following PROG RULES because I don't want to be characterized as a racist misogynist homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic White Supremacist.
> 
> If you follow their rules, you won' t be personally attacked.
> 
> One of their rules is that anyone who does something bad from a particular group they do not like, defines the entire group.
> 
> If the shooter was a Bernie Sanders supporter, it means all Bernie Sanders supporters support this kind of nonsense.
> 
> Prog Logic.
Click to expand...

Do you ever win the arguments you have in your hallucinations?


----------



## Nosmo King

ColonelAngus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimes are not always politically motivated.  To ascribe all crimes to politics shows a distinct shallowness of thought.  Doing so would criminalize political thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said the virtue of perpetuating the myth?  Why is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good or bad.  I am following PROG RULES because I don't want to be characterized as a racist misogynist homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic White Supremacist.
> 
> If you follow their rules, you won' t be personally attacked.
> 
> One of their rules is that anyone who does something bad from a particular group they do not like, defines the entire group.
> 
> If the shooter was a Bernie Sanders supporter, it means all Bernie Sanders supporters support this kind of nonsense.
> 
> Prog Logic.
Click to expand...

And yet I have demonstrated actual logic.  You persist in perpetuating the myth.  Why should I then respect your point of view?


----------



## Asclepias

So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Nothing will happen until cons start loving their children more than the NRA


----------



## Ame®icano

Lewdog said:


> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?



Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?


Well, the current narrative is that the scumbag hated his mother in law, so he went to her church she was not at to kill everyone else

'Domestic situation' linked to Texas church massacre


----------



## pismoe

Nosmo King said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but....all Bernie Sanders supporters are mass murdering gun nuts.
> 
> The sample defines the population according to Progs.
> 
> 
> 
> And you perpetuating the myth serves what purpose?  What is the virtue of perpetuating the myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ------------------------------------  i also heard that the murderer was a socialist 'bernie' supporter , whats wrong with the bit of info or rumor being mentioned ??  Disprove the info or rumor , you have the entire internet at  yer disposal  Nosmo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I said the virtue of perpetuating the myth?  Why is it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no good or bad.  I am following PROG RULES because I don't want to be characterized as a racist misogynist homophobic transphobic Islamaphobic White Supremacist.
> 
> If you follow their rules, you won' t be personally attacked.
> 
> One of their rules is that anyone who does something bad from a particular group they do not like, defines the entire group.
> 
> If the shooter was a Bernie Sanders supporter, it means all Bernie Sanders supporters support this kind of nonsense.
> 
> Prog Logic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet I have demonstrated actual logic.  You persist in perpetuating the myth.  Why should I then respect your point of view?
Click to expand...

--------------------------------------------------------   don't respect it , i don't care Nosmo .   But here , a blast from the past info for you Nosmo .   ---   James T. Hodgkinson: Bernie Sanders supporter, strongly anti-Trump - CNN   ---   just for grins Nosmo .


----------



## MarkDuffy

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?
Click to expand...

Article V


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
Click to expand...


No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can. 

Are they?

But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end. 

Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.


----------



## Ame®icano

MarkDuffy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article V
Click to expand...


Nope, it say when and how can be changed. Nothing about meeting technological changes.



> The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as Part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.


----------



## pismoe

MarkDuffy said:


> Nothing will happen until cons start loving their children more than the NRA


------------------------------------------   MY kids are fine  Mark .  As i said yesterday , 330 million assorted type people in the USA and sadly some 30 died at the hands of a murderer yesterday .   I wonder how many people died in the cars going home from Church yesterday  Mark !!


----------



## ColonelAngus

Asclepias said:


> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?




Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?

What happened to that narrative you posted?

Yea...here it is...

Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:

"Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."


----------



## Asclepias

MarkDuffy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the current narrative is that the scumbag hated his mother in law, so he went to her church she was not at to kill everyone else
> 
> 'Domestic situation' linked to Texas church massacre
Click to expand...

From what I understand he fired on the church from 2 different directions before going in and shooting people. If it was a domestic situation wouldnt he make sure to shoot her first?  I'm wondering why this is the conclusion?


----------



## MarkDuffy

Ame®icano said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it say when and how can be changed. Nothing about meeting technological changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as Part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Are all you cons this dumb?


----------



## Asclepias

ColonelAngus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?
> 
> What happened to that narrative you posted?
> 
> Yea...here it is...
> 
> Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:
> 
> "Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."
Click to expand...

In your attempt to get mileage from my post I guess you forgot to read where I said I saw that it was a Baptist church and forgot whites in the south are usually Baptists?


----------



## pismoe

ColonelAngus said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?
> 
> What happened to that narrative you posted?
> 
> Yea...here it is...
> 
> Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:
> 
> "Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------   yeah , Sometimes Ace is pretty funny .   I look on the bright side as i figger that maybe Ace will learn a thing or 2 by coming to the Board  Colonel .


----------



## ColonelAngus

MarkDuffy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it say when and how can be changed. Nothing about meeting technological changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as Part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are all you cons this dumb?
Click to expand...



See...this guy is practicing perfect PROG logic...the sample defines the population.


----------



## ColonelAngus

...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Asclepias said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the current narrative is that the scumbag hated his mother in law, so he went to her church she was not at to kill everyone else
> 
> 'Domestic situation' linked to Texas church massacre
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand he fired on the church from 2 different directions before going in and shooting people. If it was a domestic situation wouldnt he make sure to shoot her first?  I'm wondering why this is the conclusion?
Click to expand...

LOL, so am I.

We can always use the crazy AND stupid option.

It doesn't make a lot of sense, but grasping at straws early in an investigation fits


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Sonny & Cher once said "The beat goes on."  Yet another 'mass shooting' and nothing will be done about it.  58 in Las Vegas, 26 in Texas another two dozen children in Connecticut and nothing is done.
> 
> The body counts betray the problem.  Weapons designed for the battlefield in the hands of anybody who wants one.  Such a high body count could not have happened without these weapons.
> 
> But the NRA tells our political leaders that they will be out of work should they try to rid our streets of these weapons.  Our gun lovers will tell us that the 2nd amendment shows clearly that we have an uninfringible right to have them.  We will be told that as we can design no law to absolutely prevent these tragedies, we should try nothing.  The perfect being the enemy of the good.
> 
> And so we must factor in mass shootings as the cost of doing business.  We have sown the seeds of violent gun deaths in the fields of our gun loving society.  And we must now reap the whirlwind.
> 
> So let's talk about football players kneeling.  Let's talk about the merits of universal healthcare.  Let's talk about removing confederate monuments.  But let's not talk about the scourge of high powered weapons on our streets because a few people cannot conceive of a solution.
> 
> Guns are cool and guns have consequences but guns are an absolute right never to be questioned by responsible citizens.  The cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
Click to expand...

What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?

And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?


----------



## Asclepias

ColonelAngus said:


> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.


You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.


----------



## MarkDuffy

pismoe said:


> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will happen until cons start loving their children more than the NRA
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------   MY kids are fine  Mark .  As i said yesterday , 330 million assorted type people in the USA and sadly some 30 died at the hands of a murderer yesterday .   I wonder how many people died in the cars going home from Church yesterday  Mark !!
Click to expand...

So you claim we can also cancel the war on terrorism since those numbers are even lower?


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?
> 
> What happened to that narrative you posted?
> 
> Yea...here it is...
> 
> Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:
> 
> "Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your attempt to get mileage from my post I guess you forgot to read where I said I saw that it was a Baptist church and forgot whites in the south are usually Baptists?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------   got nothing to do with just the south although Baptists are probably more numerous in the South .    Heck , we got Baptist where i am now and where i grew up Ace .


----------



## Asclepias

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> 
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
Click to expand...

I view guns as a necessary evil. There is no reason for a civilian to have high capacity, high firing weapons.  Those that feel they need them are compensating for tiny genitals.


----------



## Asclepias

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?
> 
> What happened to that narrative you posted?
> 
> Yea...here it is...
> 
> Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:
> 
> "Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your attempt to get mileage from my post I guess you forgot to read where I said I saw that it was a Baptist church and forgot whites in the south are usually Baptists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   got nothing to do with just the south although Baptists are probably more numerous in the South .    Heck , we got Baptist where i am now and where i grew up Ace .
Click to expand...

Only Baptists I know of in large numbers are Blacks and white southerners.


----------



## Ame®icano

MarkDuffy said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the Second Amendment is for.  I've had to study it quite extensively in getting my degree in criminal justice, but the Constitution was also written to be amended to meet the change in technology throughout time.  The Constitution doesn't say you can't have a tank or a bazooka, do you think people should be allowed to have those too?  Like military assault rifles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say that constitution was written to be amended to meet technological change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Article V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, it say when and how can be changed. Nothing about meeting technological changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress, whenever two thirds of both Houses shall deem it necessary, shall propose Amendments to this Constitution, or, on the Application of the Legislatures of two thirds of the several States, shall call a Convention for proposing Amendments, which, in either Case, shall be valid to all Intents and Purposes, as Part of this Constitution, when ratified by the Legislatures of three fourths of the several States, or by Conventions in three fourths thereof, as the one or the other Mode of Ratification may be proposed by the Congress; Provided that no Amendment which may be made prior to the Year One thousand eight hundred and eight shall in any Manner affect the first and fourth Clauses in the Ninth Section of the first Article; and that no State, without its Consent, shall be deprived of its equal Suffrage in the Senate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are all you cons this dumb?
Click to expand...


Check the answer to my question. after you read the Article V, answer this:

Where does it say in article V - "Change the constitution when technology improve?"


----------



## pismoe

MarkDuffy said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkDuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will happen until cons start loving their children more than the NRA
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------   MY kids are fine  Mark .  As i said yesterday , 330 million assorted type people in the USA and sadly some 30 died at the hands of a murderer yesterday .   I wonder how many people died in the cars going home from Church yesterday  Mark !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you claim we can also cancel the war on terrorism since those numbers are even lower?
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------   go ahead , i don't care .   I'd stop importation of likely terrorists and deal with home grown terrorists when they pop up in the USA  Mark .   -----------------   and if you mean war on terror overseas . thats the Presidents call and i support whatever President Trump does  Mark


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> 
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
Click to expand...


I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.


----------



## pismoe

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was an old fashioned domestic dispute that caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you claim it was a racially motivated shooting....a WHITE SHOOTER on a BLACK CHURCH?
> 
> What happened to that narrative you posted?
> 
> Yea...here it is...
> 
> Yesterday at 3:58 pm, you posted:
> 
> "Baptist church. Another Dylan Roof. Black church goers better get the message to start packing heat when they go to church."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In your attempt to get mileage from my post I guess you forgot to read where I said I saw that it was a Baptist church and forgot whites in the south are usually Baptists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---------------------------------------   got nothing to do with just the south although Baptists are probably more numerous in the South .    Heck , we got Baptist where i am now and where i grew up Ace .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Baptists I know of in large numbers are Blacks and white southerners.
Click to expand...

----------------------------------------------   WELL , now you know a bit more info Ace .


----------



## Ame®icano

Asclepias said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Your level of stupidity is hard to ignore. Entertain us some more, please.


----------



## Baz Ares

WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.








*Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!*


112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 38 days.

2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres

Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman


----------



## Chuz Life

Ame®icano said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your level of stupidity is hard to ignore. Entertain us some more, please.
Click to expand...


I hate the phrase "trust me" but it is fitting here. So, "trust me" and put that dumbass on ignore. Your brain will thank you for doing so.


----------



## MarkDuffy

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of assault rifle did Tim McVeigh use?
> 
> 
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
Click to expand...

Yep, it is not about guns, it is about firepower


----------



## ColonelAngus

Baz Ares said:


> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman




What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.


----------



## Ame®icano

Chuz Life said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your level of stupidity is hard to ignore. Entertain us some more, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the phrase "trust me" but it is fitting here. So, "trust me" and put that dumbass on ignore. Your brain will thank you for doing so.
Click to expand...

I believe you, however I have different approach. I want them to talk and expose their true self, and for that reason I don't have anyone on ignore.


----------



## Chuz Life

Ame®icano said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your level of stupidity is hard to ignore. Entertain us some more, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the phrase "trust me" but it is fitting here. So, "trust me" and put that dumbass on ignore. Your brain will thank you for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you, however I have different approach. I want them to talk and expose their true self, and for that reason I don't have anyone on ignore.
Click to expand...


You must be a lot younger than I am. The older I  get, the more I value my remaining time.


----------



## pismoe

MarkDuffy said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it is not about guns, it is about firepower
Click to expand...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------   i agree with that simple statement and i certainly don't want libs , progressives , lou's or anyone else LIMITING Free Americans access to firepower .    As a loose definition , every American has the RIGHT to the same personal weapons that are issued to the average American combat soldier   Mark .


----------



## Chuz Life

Baz Ares said:


> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!*
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 38 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman



I'm not an NRA member but I can't imagine their flag would be plain white.


----------



## pismoe

there is no reason for the IGNORE function , imo .


----------



## ColonelAngus

pismoe said:


> there is no reason for the IGNORE function , imo .



What about "BLOCK"?


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how many truck bombings happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
Click to expand...

One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.

I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?

Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.


----------



## WillowTree

Sounds like the dude was gunning for his ex in laws.


----------



## Chuz Life

pismoe said:


> there is no reason for the IGNORE function , imo .



I used to say that.


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many will it take for you to get the fucking point?
> 
> 
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
Click to expand...


When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?


----------



## pismoe

ColonelAngus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no reason for the IGNORE function , imo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about "BLOCK"?
Click to expand...

---------------------------------------  aw , i don't know and i should just mind my own business on  what i consider to be a 'non issue' Colonel .


----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## MarkDuffy




----------



## Baz Ares

WillowTree said:


> Sounds like the dude was gunning for his ex in laws.



Seems like a justifiable use of your 2nd Anal rights' to do so.

NRA MAGA! I'm so proud. Should have voted Great Douche.
He's making sure we have more mass shootings!

The ASSHOLE whines that the shooter has mental issues.
Signs the LAW that gives him the mental, legal guns to express his
2nd anal rights' on others! In a massive way.

YEP! All true!


----------



## Baz Ares

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 158956


Speaker Ryan, bluntly: shove your prayers up your ass AND DO SOMETHING WITH YOUR LIFE BESIDES PLATITUDES AND POWER GRABSPaul Ryan on Twitter


----------



## Ame®icano

Chuz Life said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I should probably ignore anyone who immediately called this a racially motivated shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> You cant ignore me. If you did you would be irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your level of stupidity is hard to ignore. Entertain us some more, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate the phrase "trust me" but it is fitting here. So, "trust me" and put that dumbass on ignore. Your brain will thank you for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe you, however I have different approach. I want them to talk and expose their true self, and for that reason I don't have anyone on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be a lot younger than I am. The older I  get, the more I value my remaining time.
Click to expand...


It depends what you consider old.  I'm 48.

I come to the USMB mostly to kill some time. There are not many on the other side worth of discussion, since most of them are paid shills. I agree, it's wasted time, but again... time enjoyed wasting isn't really wasted.


----------



## Ame®icano

ColonelAngus said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
Click to expand...


Maybe we should make murder illegal.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Lewdog

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me VERY clear about this.  I don't care what laws you come up with, no matter what the penalty... nothing will be absolute.
> 
> That doesn't mean you quit trying to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of, define assault rifle.
> 
> Second, outlawing anything means taking it away.
> 
> What are you, like five? We need kiddies board here, for you.
Click to expand...



Taking away the right to own an assault rifle isn't taking away "guns."

That's the same failed argument the gun nutjob sheep repeat over and over.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ame®icano said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
Click to expand...


It is, sees the cops! It's illegal not to shot unarmed folks.
As they enforce laws on others, not themselves.


----------



## boedicca

TyroneSlothrop said:


>





Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.


----------



## irosie91

Ame®icano said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
Click to expand...


YES!!!    if we make prostitution, drugs and murder LEGAL---
crime will VANISH


----------



## Ame®icano

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of, define assault rifle.
> 
> Second, outlawing anything means taking it away.
> 
> What are you, like five? We need kiddies board here, for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the right to own an assault rifle isn't taking away "guns."
> 
> That's the same failed argument the gun nutjob sheep repeat over and over.
Click to expand...


Again, define what an assault rifle is! 

Las Vegas shooter didn't use it, and Texas shooter neither.


----------



## koshergrl

MarkDuffy said:


> View attachment 158957


When we call muslims violent and crazy we are called racists. 

I guess the left would rather have them identified as terrorists.


----------



## Chuz Life

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck will it ever take for one of you leftardz to admit that you can NOT prevent CRIMINALS from committing their crimes by passing more and more fucking laws to restrict the rights and freedoms of the fucking law ABIDING?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a leftard, and when the fuck are you gun nutjobs going to learn that throwing more people in jail isn't going to deter crime?  We put more people in jail than any country in the world and still have higher amounts of gun crime.
> 
> How about you quit bitching and propose an answer other than lock everyone up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right. . .
> 
> You would like to take guns away from law abiding citizens and stop putting actual criminals behind bars. . .
> 
> At the same fucking time?
> 
> And you still claim NOT to be a leftard?
> 
> That's some funny shit right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit.  I've SAID OVER AND OVER I'm not for taking away guns from people.  Outlawing fucking assault rifles isn't taking guns from people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of, define assault rifle.
> 
> Second, outlawing anything means taking it away.
> 
> What are you, like five? We need kiddies board here, for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Taking away the right to own an assault rifle isn't taking away "guns."
> 
> That's the same failed argument the gun nutjob sheep repeat over and over.
Click to expand...


What right to arms was the 2nd amendment written to secure, if it was not written to secure the people's right to "assault weapons?"


----------



## Ame®icano

Baz Ares said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, see cops! It's illegal not to shot unarmed folks.
> As they enforce laws on others, not themselves.
Click to expand...


Than we should make it double super illegal, criminals won't knowingly break a law that's double super illegal.


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



WOW!? Who figured that out?

MAGA Douche!


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many "mass shootings" will it take for you to realize it's the assault weapon that puts the "mass" in "mass shooting"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?
Click to expand...

It may define "militia", but it comes short of defining "well regulated ".


----------



## Asclepias

WillowTree said:


> Sounds like the dude was gunning for his ex in laws.


By blindly shooting into church from the outside?


----------



## Baz Ares

boedicca said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
Click to expand...

In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
Do they have other types of permits?

DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.

No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.

tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.

BTW. The Great Douche new Gun Distribution Director.
Keeping with the All Russians theme of the
Great Douche Administration Standards.


DANG! The American *DICK*ok45 did not meet MAGA standards.
TO hire non-Americans first, the standards of the Great Douche!


hickok45


----------



## boedicca

Baz Ares said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> Do they have other types of permits?
Click to expand...



I'm not your interweb librarian, bub.

Search for yourself if you care to know.


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is disputing the point that guns with higher capacities and higher firing rates can kill more people in less time than lesser capable fire arms can.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> But you think you can end that problem with simple fucking legislation and taking away rights and freedoms from people like me and other law abiding citizens and that makes YOU an even bigger threat in the end.
> 
> Criminals are not called criminals for no reason. You will not get their fucking guns off the street by taking away MY right to have one if I  Want to.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may define "militia", but it comes short of defining "well regulated ".
Click to expand...


Funny how leftardz get so excited about that when it was just another way of saying "well trained, well regimented or well disciplined" at the time it was written.


----------



## Ame®icano

irosie91 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES!!!    if we make prostitution, drugs and murder LEGAL---
> crime will VANISH
Click to expand...


Yeah that's why it's a good thing narcotics are illegal, can you imagine how shit everything would be if people actually used those?


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
Click to expand...

So how did he purchase a gun?


----------



## Nosmo King

Chuz Life said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the virtue of high capacity magazines and semi-automatic firing systems, or modified semi-automatic firing systems such as the Las Vegas shooter used?  Why are they good?  Why should anyone with means have one?
> 
> And how do those dubious virtues trump the safety of the general public?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may define "militia", but it comes short of defining "well regulated ".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how leftardz get so excited about that when it was just another way of saying "well trained, well regimented or well disciplined" at the time it was written.
Click to expand...

Where do those beer buddies in the Durango fit into being well trained, well regimented and well disciplined?


----------



## Chuz Life

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may define "militia", but it comes short of defining "well regulated ".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how leftardz get so excited about that when it was just another way of saying "well trained, well regimented or well disciplined" at the time it was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do those beer buddies in the Durango fit into being well trained, well regimented and well disciplined?
Click to expand...


Well at least one of them (like me) is prior service military. 

That's how.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
Click to expand...



Love texas.

Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Asclepias

Nosmo King said:


> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuz Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince you of any of that. The 2nd amendment and the events detailed in the Declaration of Independence is all I need. Everything else is noise and fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> One way of dismissing serious debate is to call it 'noise and fluff'.
> 
> I suggest the founders could not conceive of assault weapons.  Why should we be able to have them in public use?
> 
> Also, check the constitution for how long the army is to be funded.  Then read on and understand that the security of a free state requires a well regulated militia.  Put the two together and then ask if a well regulated militia amounts to four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When States Constitutions define the "militia" as *all* persons over the age of 18 (as memory serves me) and not currently serving in the US military? That seems to include the four beer buddies in a Dodge Durango. Doesn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may define "militia", but it comes short of defining "well regulated ".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how leftardz get so excited about that when it was just another way of saying "well trained, well regimented or well disciplined" at the time it was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do those beer buddies in the Durango fit into being well trained, well regimented and well disciplined?
Click to expand...

One of those violent video games they undoubtedly play. "I'm a Badass Assassin"


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did he purchase a gun?
Click to expand...


money-----or even traded some crack


----------



## Asclepias

irosie91 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did he purchase a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> money-----or even traded some crack
Click to expand...


Impossible There was a law saying a mental health check was required that Drumpf revoked.


----------



## Baz Ares

Ame®icano said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, see cops! It's illegal not to shot unarmed folks.
> As they enforce laws on others, not themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than we should make it double super illegal, criminals won't knowingly break a law that's double super illegal.
Click to expand...



*Laws Don't Matter! *
About Every American has broken a Law or many Laws every day..
Some, well most, do it all the time. And get away with it, over and over.

Like how the Great Douche hides his great Tax Returns of honest fillings.
Like how all most all people lie on their returns and sign their tax forms.


Or where some of the general public lets cops murder,
because well, they were criminals. Really! These are Co-conspirators in murder
by allowing these cops to go free.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
Click to expand...



Gee! Going to church this Sunday? 
As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.


btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?


----------



## WillowTree

Baz Ares said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, see cops! It's illegal not to shot unarmed folks.
> As they enforce laws on others, not themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than we should make it double super illegal, criminals won't knowingly break a law that's double super illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Laws Don't Matter! *
> About Every American has broken a Law or many Laws every day..
> Some, well most, do it all the time. And get away with it, over and over.
> 
> Like how the Great Douche hides his great Tax Returns of honest fillings.
> Like how all most all people lie on their returns and sign their tax forms.
> 
> 
> Or where some of the general public lets cops murder,
> because well, they were criminals. Really! These are Co-conspirators in murder
> by allowing these cops to go free.
Click to expand...

You dropped your pacifier


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*I think we need to ban white males from ownership of guns at least until we figure out whats going on...*


----------



## WillowTree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I think we need to ban white males from ownership of guns at least until we figure out whats going on...*


As soon as you ban Muslims from renting trucks!


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I think we need to ban white males from ownership of guns at least until we figure out whats going on...*



Just the Semi-Auto guns. We do need a little rational protection.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

WillowTree said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we need to ban white males from ownership of guns at least until we figure out whats going on...*
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you ban Muslims from renting trucks!
Click to expand...

Its just until we figure out if its the White Culture or poor white Parenting or simply unfit DNA...we need the 411 to figure out the 911 we are in 10-4


----------



## Dalia

Some of the victims.





Annabelle Pomeroy 14
*Joann Ward, 30, Brooke Ward, 5 & Emily Garza, 7*




Joann Ward.

Joann Ward, 30, and her daughters, Brooke Ward, 5, and Emily Garza, 7, were fatally shot at the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs, their family told the Dallas Morning News.  Ward’s son, Ryland Ward, 5, was shot four times and underwent surgery Sunday. It is not known if he will survive. Another daughter, Rhianna Garza, was not shot.





Brooke Ward.

“It’s unreal at first. The church of all places,” Michael Ward told the Dallas Morning News. Ward’s brother, Chris, often attends the service with Joann and the children, but worked the night shift and didn’t. Michael Ward rushed to his brother’s house Sunday, he told the newspaper.







FacebookEmily Garza, right, pictured with her sister, Rhianna, was among the victims killed.
 


5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.





FacebookKarla Holcombe with her husband, Bryan.

A couple who had been married for 25 years, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, were among those killed in the shooting.

*Crystal Holcombe, 36, & Her Children, Megan, Emily & Greg *




The Holcombe family. Crystal Holcombe and three of her children were killed in the shooting. The other two children were wounded, and her husband, John Holcombe, survived.

Crystal Champion Holcombe, 36, was killed alongside three of her children, Megan, Emily and Greg, and her in-laws, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs.

Holcombe was 8-months pregnant, her cousin, Nick Uhlig, told The Associated Press. Her husband, John, survived the shooting. Their two other children, including a 3-year-old boy, were wounded and are in critical condition, Uhlig told the San Antonio Express-News.





Crystal Holcombe with her husband, John.
Texas Church Shooting Victims List: Their Names, Photos & Stories


----------



## WillowTree

TyroneSlothrop said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we need to ban white males from ownership of guns at least until we figure out whats going on...*
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you ban Muslims from renting trucks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its just until we figure out if its the White Culture or poor white Parenting or simply unfit DNA...we need the 411 to figure out the 911 we are in 10-4
Click to expand...

I bet that if we just took guns away from libtards gun deaths in America would drop precipitously. Liberals are violent people. Did you hear about that asshole democrat who went onto Rand Paul’s property and attacked him? Broke five ribs. I hope he gets a very long stay in jail.


----------



## Ame®icano

Baz Ares said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHEE! NRA! NRA! Provides legal guns by restricting Gun and Mental checks to MAGA!
> FFS! The DOPer Congress just passed a law so mental people can get guns.
> Always FLIES HIGH! Be their next LIVE TARGETS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 112 killed. 531 wounded. in the last 40 days.
> 
> 2017 isn’t over yet, but already the deadliest year on record in terms of massacres
> 
> Texas church shooter’s troubled past in contrast to Las Vegas gunman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What laws that have been proposed by PROGS would have prevented this shooting?  Specifically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should make murder illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, see cops! It's illegal not to shot unarmed folks.
> As they enforce laws on others, not themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than we should make it double super illegal, criminals won't knowingly break a law that's double super illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Laws Don't Matter! *
> About Every American has broken a Law or many Laws every day..
> Some, well most, do it all the time. And get away with it, over and over.
> 
> Like how the Great Douche hides his great Tax Returns of honest fillings.
> Like how all most all people lie on their returns and sign their tax forms.
> 
> 
> Or where some of the general public lets cops murder,
> because well, they were criminals. Really! These are Co-conspirators in murder
> by allowing these cops to go free.
Click to expand...


Laws don't matter to criminals.
Law does matter to law abiding citizens. 

By the way, what you do with your tax returns is your problem, I know my tax returns are all legal. I would risk much more if they're not.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Some of the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annabelle Pomeroy 14
> *Joann Ward, 30, Brooke Ward, 5 & Emily Garza, 7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joann Ward.
> 
> Joann Ward, 30, and her daughters, Brooke Ward, 5, and Emily Garza, 7, were fatally shot at the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs, their family told the Dallas Morning News.  Ward’s son, Ryland Ward, 5, was shot four times and underwent surgery Sunday. It is not known if he will survive. Another daughter, Rhianna Garza, was not shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke Ward.
> 
> “It’s unreal at first. The church of all places,” Michael Ward told the Dallas Morning News. Ward’s brother, Chris, often attends the service with Joann and the children, but worked the night shift and didn’t. Michael Ward rushed to his brother’s house Sunday, he told the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FacebookEmily Garza, right, pictured with her sister, Rhianna, was among the victims killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FacebookKarla Holcombe with her husband, Bryan.
> 
> A couple who had been married for 25 years, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, were among those killed in the shooting.
> 
> *Crystal Holcombe, 36, & Her Children, Megan, Emily & Greg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holcombe family. Crystal Holcombe and three of her children were killed in the shooting. The other two children were wounded, and her husband, John Holcombe, survived.
> 
> Crystal Champion Holcombe, 36, was killed alongside three of her children, Megan, Emily and Greg, and her in-laws, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs.
> 
> Holcombe was 8-months pregnant, her cousin, Nick Uhlig, told The Associated Press. Her husband, John, survived the shooting. Their two other children, including a 3-year-old boy, were wounded and are in critical condition, Uhlig told the San Antonio Express-News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Holcombe with her husband, John.
> Texas Church Shooting Victims List: Their Names, Photos & Stories



You mean these were the American Daily LIVE Target Contestants. For last week.
Playing the National 'NRA LIVE TARGET LOTTERY'! Who will die in *Week* *45?* < Note! 
Where Winners or Losers can't sue the makers of human kill machines.
WHERE legal guns gotten, kill most people in America PERIOD! 

FFS! We need to sue the makers. A national crime their exemption to lawsuits. FFS!
Like how we can,  when people claim their cars went out of control and killed the people.
People don't kill peoples, cars do!!


----------



## irosie91

Asclepias said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how did he purchase a gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> money-----or even traded some crack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible There was a law saying a mental health check was required that Drumpf revoked.
Click to expand...




Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
Click to expand...


My doors are locked----my PC is here---I exist behind three sets of locked doors-----hubby had to go out-----I worry when he walks from his car to the locked gate


----------



## Ame®icano

*Texas Gov. Abbot: Gunman was denied gun permit
*


> The gunman in Sunday’s mass shooting at a church in rural Texas was not legally eligible to buy firearms and had been denied a state gun permit, Gov. Greg Abbott (R) said Monday.
> 
> “Current law, as it exists right now, should have prevented him from being able to get a gun,” Abbott told “CBS This Morning.”
> 
> “I can tell you that before he made this purchase, he tried to get a gun permit in the state of Texas and was denied that permit.”


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annabelle Pomeroy 14
> *Joann Ward, 30, Brooke Ward, 5 & Emily Garza, 7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joann Ward.
> 
> Joann Ward, 30, and her daughters, Brooke Ward, 5, and Emily Garza, 7, were fatally shot at the First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs, their family told the Dallas Morning News.  Ward’s son, Ryland Ward, 5, was shot four times and underwent surgery Sunday. It is not known if he will survive. Another daughter, Rhianna Garza, was not shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooke Ward.
> 
> “It’s unreal at first. The church of all places,” Michael Ward told the Dallas Morning News. Ward’s brother, Chris, often attends the service with Joann and the children, but worked the night shift and didn’t. Michael Ward rushed to his brother’s house Sunday, he told the newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FacebookEmily Garza, right, pictured with her sister, Rhianna, was among the victims killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FacebookKarla Holcombe with her husband, Bryan.
> 
> A couple who had been married for 25 years, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, were among those killed in the shooting.
> 
> *Crystal Holcombe, 36, & Her Children, Megan, Emily & Greg *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Holcombe family. Crystal Holcombe and three of her children were killed in the shooting. The other two children were wounded, and her husband, John Holcombe, survived.
> 
> Crystal Champion Holcombe, 36, was killed alongside three of her children, Megan, Emily and Greg, and her in-laws, Bryan and Karla Holcombe, at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs.
> 
> Holcombe was 8-months pregnant, her cousin, Nick Uhlig, told The Associated Press. Her husband, John, survived the shooting. Their two other children, including a 3-year-old boy, were wounded and are in critical condition, Uhlig told the San Antonio Express-News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Holcombe with her husband, John.
> Texas Church Shooting Victims List: Their Names, Photos & Stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean these were the American Daily LIVE Target Contestants. For last week.
> Playing the National 'NRA LIVE TARGET LOTTERY'! Who will die in *Week* *45?* < Note!
> Where Winners or Losers can't sue the makers of human kill machines.
> WHERE legal guns gotten, kill most people in America PERIOD!
> 
> FFS! We need to sue the makers. A national crime their exemption to lawsuits. FFS!
> Like how we can,  when people claim their cars went out of control and killed the people.
> People don't kill peoples, cars do!!
Click to expand...

How many people own a weapon in your country? they are not all people who shoot others for just the fact of Killing.
There's always a motive behind a crime but lately with Paddock and this one, I think it's more of a question of anti-Trump politics because most Trump pros were killed.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*MSNBC Takes Down Trump With An Awesome On Screen Graphic On His Gun Terror Hypocrisy*


----------



## Ame®icano

*Texas church shooter tried to bribe underage girls to date him*



> Texas church shooter Devin Patrick Kelley was so pathetic, he tried to bribe and threatened ex-girlfriends to take him back — and he stooped so low as to date a 13-year-old when he was 18, according to former flings.
> 
> “He was very sick in the head,” Katy Landry, a former girlfriend of Devin Patrick Kelley, told NBC News. “Years after dating me he would try to bribe me to hang out with him. He ended up assaulting me.”
> 
> Landry said she met Kelley in church as a teenager, but it was not immediately clear when their relationship began or ended.
> 
> Another girl, Brittany Adcock, 22, said Kelley dated her for two months around 2009 when he was 18 and she was just 13.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were not lefties for sure those who were kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock originally targeted an alternative rock festival in Chicago but couldn't get the right hotel room to do maximum damage.  It had nothing to do with the political affiliation of the victims, it was just about being able to put himself in a position to do maximum damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they want us to believe ... no evidence he would have wanted to hit other concert. he was an Antifa too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have ZERO evidence to support that, and the actually evidence supports he liked Trump, and killed indiscriminately.  When you repeat lies like you are here, you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
Click to expand...



You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...

Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.


----------



## OldLady

Ame®icano said:


> *Texas Gov. Abbot: Gunman was denied gun permit
> *
> 
> 
> 
> The gunman in Sunday’s mass shooting at a church in rural Texas was not legally eligible to buy firearms and had been denied a state gun permit, Gov. Greg Abbott (R) said Monday.
> 
> “Current law, as it exists right now, should have prevented him from being able to get a gun,” Abbott told “CBS This Morning.”
> 
> “I can tell you that before he made this purchase, he tried to get a gun permit in the state of Texas and was denied that permit.”
Click to expand...

Can you purchase a gun without a permit?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Get back on topic and stop trolling each other, please.  Thanks


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were not lefties for sure those who were kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock originally targeted an alternative rock festival in Chicago but couldn't get the right hotel room to do maximum damage.  It had nothing to do with the political affiliation of the victims, it was just about being able to put himself in a position to do maximum damage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what they want us to believe ... no evidence he would have wanted to hit other concert. he was an Antifa too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have ZERO evidence to support that, and the actually evidence supports he liked Trump, and killed indiscriminately.  When you repeat lies like you are here, you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
Click to expand...

That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.

Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paddock originally targeted an alternative rock festival in Chicago but couldn't get the right hotel room to do maximum damage.  It had nothing to do with the political affiliation of the victims, it was just about being able to put himself in a position to do maximum damage.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they want us to believe ... no evidence he would have wanted to hit other concert. he was an Antifa too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have ZERO evidence to support that, and the actually evidence supports he liked Trump, and killed indiscriminately.  When you repeat lies like you are here, you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
Click to expand...



My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.  

This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they want us to believe ... no evidence he would have wanted to hit other concert. he was an Antifa too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have ZERO evidence to support that, and the actually evidence supports he liked Trump, and killed indiscriminately.  When you repeat lies like you are here, you are part of the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
Click to expand...

So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have ZERO evidence to support that, and the actually evidence supports he liked Trump, and killed indiscriminately.  When you repeat lies like you are here, you are part of the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
Click to expand...



It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, he was a lefties and he shoot at country boy's and girls what do you think about that ? he did not shoot at rap people and he was white so 1 + 1 : ANTIFA.
> 
> View attachment 158982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
Click to expand...

But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are going full on retard here.  Trump used to be a Democrat and there were millions of Democrats that voted for Trump because they wouldn't vote for Hillary...
> 
> Then your reasoning that he couldn't be a Trump supporter because he didn't shoot people at a rap concert?  You are flat out mentally handicap at that point.  He had actually targeted an outdoor concert for Chance the Rapper but couldn't get the room he wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
Click to expand...


No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion. i respect the thread so i wont keep on talking about Paddock here i made a thread about the mass shooting in Las Vegas if you want to talk about it go there.
> 
> Las Vegas shooting: Reports of shooter at Mandalay Bay Casino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
Click to expand...

it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion?  There are facts to back it up, unlike your's that reach from a screen grab of his supposed voter status and other simple things, to the leap that they are ANTIFA.  It's ridiculous.
> 
> This is like people before they found religion.  There were things they couldn't explain and it scared them, so they made up whatever best fit their agenda to make them feel better regardless if it was true or not.
> 
> 
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
Click to expand...



You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to go back to the thread. what was the motivation of the shooter according to you?
> He was only crazy like Paddock? who were the victims? the small village counted how many peoples? did they all vote for Trump yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
Click to expand...

No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.


----------



## badger2

Not only was Jesus white, he must have been effeminate as well, for most girls know that the only things they really require are four walls around them. A crowd enters chronically and calendrically into the space to hear one voice ("Look at me when I'm talking to you."), and none had better interrupt.

Kelly's atheism was on track, except for the violence, a violence that failed to be mastered, controlled, and turned into courage.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Latest:

Gunman in church attack was convicted of fracturing stepson’s skull

*The gunman who killed at least 26 people in a church south of San Antonio was kicked out of the Air Force after cutting a plea deal in which he admitted to fracturing his stepson’s skull, the former head of Air Force prosecutors said Monday.*


*Devin Patrick Kelley faced at least five years in a military prison for attacking the baby and also his wife, the former top Air Force prosecutor, retired Col. Don Christensen, said.*


*
An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence in 2012, he said.*


----------



## Michelle420

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> *More than 20 dead after shooting at Sutherland Springs church
> 
> 
> "More than 20 people are dead after a man walked into First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs in Wilson County Sunday morning and opened fire.*
> _*
> 
> "I would say it's up there around 20-plus, I'm not sure," Wilson County Commissioner Paul Pheil said of the number of deceased.
> 
> 
> Twenty more were wounded, Pheil told mySA.com.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Sheriff Joe Tackitt told The Wilson County News that the shooter has been killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Another local official who wished to remain anonymous said there are at least 25 dead and 15 wounded. Eight of the wounded were transported to Brooke Army Medical Center and and seven others to area hospitals.
> 
> 
> Wilson County Commissioner Larry Wiley told mySA.com the shooter was a man. Wiley did not know if he was a member of the church. He also said that 24-27 people are dead.
> 
> 
> "I am hearing 24-27 are, in fact, dead and I have not heard from anyone the exact number of injured," he said.
> 
> 
> At least 10 victims were transported to Connally Memorial Medical Center in Floresville, said spokeswoman Megan Posey. She could not speak to their age or gender, but said there are multiple victims with gunshot wounds, and some have had to be taken by helicopter to a different treatment center."*_



So sad. You can't go anywhere anymore without worrying about being killed.


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just happened yesterday.  I have no idea why it happened.  Someone mentioned his in-laws possibly went there.  Maybe they were bad mouthing him?  The guy obviously had anger control issues, he got a bad conduct discharge for domestic violence...
> 
> 
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
Click to expand...


Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?


----------



## Dalia

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Latest:
> 
> Gunman in church attack was convicted of fracturing stepson’s skull
> 
> *The gunman who killed at least 26 people in a church south of San Antonio was kicked out of the Air Force after cutting a plea deal in which he admitted to fracturing his stepson’s skull, the former head of Air Force prosecutors said Monday.*
> 
> 
> *Devin Patrick Kelley faced at least five years in a military prison for attacking the baby and also his wife, the former top Air Force prosecutor, retired Col. Don Christensen, said.*
> 
> 
> *
> An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence in 2012, he said.*


Maybe The motivation Why he  shot four times  Rylan Ward he was a child abuser asshole.



5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> But yes it happens only yesterday just like the mass shooting of Las Vegas more than a month ago I tell you that we will have no explanation of motivation just as for Paddock, you'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
Click to expand...

He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Dalia said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest:
> 
> Gunman in church attack was convicted of fracturing stepson’s skull
> 
> *The gunman who killed at least 26 people in a church south of San Antonio was kicked out of the Air Force after cutting a plea deal in which he admitted to fracturing his stepson’s skull, the former head of Air Force prosecutors said Monday.*
> 
> 
> *Devin Patrick Kelley faced at least five years in a military prison for attacking the baby and also his wife, the former top Air Force prosecutor, retired Col. Don Christensen, said.*
> 
> 
> *
> An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence in 2012, he said.*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe The motivation Why he  shot four times  Rylan Ward he was a child abuser asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.
Click to expand...



I think you may be right--all that rage..directed at little kids. Meanwhile, contemptible wannabe 'patriots' want to make political hay...


----------



## Dalia

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest:
> 
> Gunman in church attack was convicted of fracturing stepson’s skull
> 
> *The gunman who killed at least 26 people in a church south of San Antonio was kicked out of the Air Force after cutting a plea deal in which he admitted to fracturing his stepson’s skull, the former head of Air Force prosecutors said Monday.*
> 
> 
> *Devin Patrick Kelley faced at least five years in a military prison for attacking the baby and also his wife, the former top Air Force prosecutor, retired Col. Don Christensen, said.*
> 
> 
> *
> An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence in 2012, he said.*
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe The motivation Why he  shot four times  Rylan Ward he was a child abuser asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 5 yr old Rylan Ward was shot four times today in Sutherland Springs, Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be right--all that rage..directed at little kids. Meanwhile, contemptible wannabe 'patriots' want to make political hay...
Click to expand...

THis little children who were scared and hurt it makes me crazy, those who hurt children are the worst human species on this earth they could all burn all in hell


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I think we will because this guy was younger and had a larger popular media usage... and he came from a small town where everyone knew everyone else's business.
> 
> 
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces
Click to expand...


I asked if he had Facebook, not if he got on the internet.  That's not the same thing.  Kelley had a Facebook page and even put a picture of his rifle on it.


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked if he had Facebook, not if he got on the internet.  That's not the same thing.  Kelley had a Facebook page and even put a picture of his rifle on it.
Click to expand...

I know it is not the same thing , do you think that you get information from a person only on Facebook ?


----------



## Lewdog

Dalia said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked if he had Facebook, not if he got on the internet.  That's not the same thing.  Kelley had a Facebook page and even put a picture of his rifle on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it is not the same thing , do you think that you get information from a person only on Facebook ?
Click to expand...



How much information do you think you would get from a person based on them signing in to play online poker?


----------



## edthecynic

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence *in 2012*


Right when the "Atheist" was a bible school teacher's aide.


----------



## Old Yeller

Massive amounts of money are taken from the labor of American Citizens, Corporations etc. Maybe 50% Fed State Local of all weath into this boondoggle.  Millions of workers, 1000s of departments.  They do a terrible job.  They never stop anything.  Then in come the lawyers, gum up the aftermath....slow ineffective courts......they all get rich. But Citizens are not protected.  Criminals are protected after.

Let the shooters shoot at CA death row on the yard.  See if that settles their need?  5 shots from 200 yds.  BYOG.


----------



## Weatherman2020

edthecynic said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Air Force jury handed him a 12-month sentence *in 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Right when the "Atheist" was a bible school teacher's aide.
Click to expand...

THE “deranged” killer who killed 26 churchgoers in Texas was militant atheist who ranted on Facebook about “stupid” religious people.

Devin Kelley, 26, who opened fire on worshippers in First Baptist Church of Sutherland Springs yesterday, was described as “creepy” and “weird” by former schoolmates.

Classmate Nina Rosa Nava wrote on Facebook that the mass murderer used to rant on the social network about his atheist beliefs.

She said: “He was always talking about how* people who believe in God were stupid and trying to preach his atheism*,” reports The Sun .

Fellow user Christopher Leo Longoria replied: “I removed him off FB for those same reasons! He was being super nagtive (sic) all the time (sic).”

Another Facebook friend of the killer added: “*He was weird but never that damn weird, always posting his atheist sh*** like Nina wrote, but damn he always posted pics of him and his baby — crazy.”


Sounds just like you.

Texas shooter described as a ‘creepy’ atheist


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## LittleNipper

WillowTree said:


> Police say 20 to 24 killed or wounded. The killer is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 20 feared dead in mass shooting at Texas church


It seems odd to me that more isn't being said regarding the mass shootings at the Texas church and also at the Country Western Concert. Both shooter seem to have claimed to be atheists. Is this a trend that the government does not wish to see copied? Are atheists really mild manner sophisticates or is this all a pretense hiding a far more dangerous facade. It seems that the authorities are perhaps trying to cover up a trend that they fear might bring terrible repercussions across the country if word gets out. Will the government have to close churches unless they (churches) have security guards? Perhaps there will be copycat events among other atheists.The shooting at the black church was reported as racial, but in fact wasn't that shooter also an atheist?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I ask Confection Jesus to not let the Trump idiot go off half baked into some sort of furnace of Nuclear horror ...we send our thoughts and prayers meanwhile OK to the victims of the NRA in Texas
​


----------



## MarkDuffy

The Latest: 15 empty magazines of 30 rounds each at scene

Jesus, the scumbag went around afterwards execution style shooting everyone again and again


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the morality of it.  The idea of restricting my ability to defend myself and my family against thugs and crazies that couldn't give two shits about rules and laws is highly immoral.
> 
> A good guy with a gun prevented further massacre today.  That only happens in a free society.  The only way to prevent bad people from doing bad things is a tyrannous society.  North Korean doesn't have mass murders.  I'll take freedom ever time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.

If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.


----------



## Lewdog

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are LOTS of other countries other than North Korea with lower gun violence crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.
> 
> If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.
Click to expand...


How is it irrelevant to ask for the number of times a high powered rifle has been used in home defense when the major defense of them is people saying they need them for home defense?  

It's common sense...

Fact is, most will tell you that you shouldn't use a high powered rifle for home defense.  The long barrel makes it difficult to use indoors.  Not to mention if you fire it, it goes through walls... which if you have neighbors close by, you could be putting them in danger.  The #1 gun in home defense?  A pump-action shot gun.  The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone.

I've been trained in doing room clearing, and doing so with a rifle or a shotgun is much more difficult than using a hand gun.


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.
> 
> If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant to ask for the number of times a high powered rifle has been used in home defense when the major defense of them is people saying they need them for home defense?
> 
> It's common sense...
> 
> Fact is, most will tell you that you shouldn't use a high powered rifle for home defense.  The long barrel makes it difficult to use indoors.  Not to mention if you fire it, it goes through walls... which if you have neighbors close by, you could be putting them in danger.  The #1 gun in home defense?  A pump-action shot gun.  The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone.
> 
> I've been trained in doing room clearing, and doing so with a rifle or a shotgun is much more difficult than using a hand gun.
Click to expand...


First, there is such a thing as a short barreled AR, sometimes called a carbine.  With an easily mountable light, it makes a perfect home defense weapon.  Further, it is a simple matter to acquire ammunition designed for indoor home defense situations (low velocity, low flash, quick expansion/fragmentation).  I load my own.  Lastly, one should NEVER fire any weapon such that the bullet could penetrate a wall.  Good lord I hope I never live next to you and your shotgun.

Secondly, effectiveness against a burglar is not a "major defense" in the right to own a common firearm.  You said that.  The major reason is the 2nd amendment in which you'll find nothing about home defense.


----------



## Lewdog

eflatminor said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.
> 
> If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant to ask for the number of times a high powered rifle has been used in home defense when the major defense of them is people saying they need them for home defense?
> 
> It's common sense...
> 
> Fact is, most will tell you that you shouldn't use a high powered rifle for home defense.  The long barrel makes it difficult to use indoors.  Not to mention if you fire it, it goes through walls... which if you have neighbors close by, you could be putting them in danger.  The #1 gun in home defense?  A pump-action shot gun.  The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone.
> 
> I've been trained in doing room clearing, and doing so with a rifle or a shotgun is much more difficult than using a hand gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, there is such a thing as a short barreled AR, sometimes called a carbine.  With an easily mountable light, it makes a perfect home defense weapon.  Further, it is a simple matter to acquire ammunition designed for indoor home defense situations (low velocity, low flash, quick expansion/fragmentation).  I load my own.  Lastly, one should NEVER fire any weapon such that the bullet could penetrate a wall.  Good lord I hope I never live next to you and your shotgun.
> 
> Secondly, effectiveness against a burglar is not a "major defense" in the right to own a common firearm.  You said that.  The major reason is the 2nd amendment in which you'll find nothing about home defense.
Click to expand...


Bull.  Most people on this forum say they need it for home defense, and then veil it under the idea that they need it in case the government gets to be too oppressive.

I sure am glad to see how you prove my point about using a rifle for home defense... it takes very particular rifles, with particular ammunition, in order for it to be safe and affective.


----------



## Old Yeller

These people were no threat to anyone.  Law abiding, taxpaying good decent Citizens.

I wish these shooters would find packs of no-good criminal types and gun them down. For a win-win If they insist on shooting? take out scum, not good. How about a Hollywood party? A NAMBLA meeting? Center for American progress.


----------



## Old Yeller

I want a Gun for home defense and if the GOVT starts coming around saying "too many rooms, -we need to house immigrants here"


----------



## Asclepias

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell difference does it make if the murder rate is via a firearm or a other means?  Dead is dead.
> 
> In that regard, there are well over 100 countries with higher murder rates than the US, and all of them have de facto bans on civilian firearm ownership.  Hmm...
> 
> MORE IMPORTANTLY, you completely overlook the IMMORALITY of seeking to restrict my ability to defend myself and my family.
> 
> What kind of fool would purposely give a tactical advantage to people that are simply not going to follow your rules?
> 
> Has logic and reason completely evaded you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lord... again I have to say this.  I'm not for the abolishment of the Second Amendment.  I'm not for taking away your right to defend your family... but NO ONE needs a fucking military grade rifle to defend their home in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.
> 
> If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant to ask for the number of times a high powered rifle has been used in home defense when the major defense of them is people saying they need them for home defense?
> 
> It's common sense...
> 
> Fact is, most will tell you that you shouldn't use a high powered rifle for home defense.  The long barrel makes it difficult to use indoors.  Not to mention if you fire it, it goes through walls... which if you have neighbors close by, you could be putting them in danger.  The #1 gun in home defense?  A pump-action shot gun.  The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone.
> 
> I've been trained in doing room clearing, and doing so with a rifle or a shotgun is much more difficult than using a hand gun.
Click to expand...

*"The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone."*
True. My friends mom experienced a home invasion by some meth heads and they ran like scared bitches when she pumped the shotgun. They were damn lucky she had the safety on or one of them would have died.


----------



## Baz Ares

Thanks down there.

Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings






See more information.
List of massacres in Australia - Wikipedia


Why does Canada not have these Whitey MASS shooter Lottery LEAD Games?.


----------



## Baz Ares

After 35 were killed in 1996 Australian mass shooting, the country sprang into action to reform its gun laws How Australian lawmakers responded to the country's deadliest mass shooting


----------



## Baz Ares

Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.









FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!


*Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
*New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*

Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.

Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS

About Our Company - SSRS


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"Texas Church shooter was Antifa and wanted to start (a) ‘communist revolution.’ "
—  YourNewsWire.com on Sunday, November 5th, 2017 in an Internet post


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

http://www.politifact.com/punditfact/statements/2017/nov/06/yournewswirecom/fake-news-no-proof-antifa-communism-compelled-texa/




Let's go ahead and lay this to rest right now. The far-right (badly) put together a collage of images/mock up of a FB profile and are claiming the Texas shooter uploaded a picture of his antifa flag. How do we know its fake?

That's OUR picture. Pulled from our shop website when we had that flag design in stock. The person holding it in the picture is me. The admin of this page. In my office. You can only see a part of my torso but yeah...

Myth: Busted. Good Night Alt-Right.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Gee I wonder if it has to do with letting anyone posses guns​


----------



## thetor

Papageorgio said:


> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death related killings? What in the hell does that mean?
Click to expand...

Thought you were a bit smarter but "GUN DEATHS" should suffice?


----------



## Papageorgio

thetor said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is unreal.  If the guy was Black it would mean he is Black Lives Matter.  If he was brown skinned he would be Muslim doing it for ISIS.  Now if he is white he is an ANTIFA.
> 
> It's unheard of that the guy could just be a whacko gun nutjob who lost his marbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And if he were Muslim it would be because of that - not because he was a homicidal whacko.  Religion, like guns - is a tool to justify violence.
> 
> And...this loon was enamored with his guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps I am misreading your post, but religion does not justify violence, and neither do guns.   Many misguided people have attempted to do so in the past, but when you disregard the basic premises of your own religion then religion is not to blame.   Does his apparently fervent belief in atheism justify his attack on those who believe in God, any God?   I think not.
> 
> Yes, this guy apparently loved his guns, so what?   That didn't make him a homicidal whack either.   Lots of gun collectors out there, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would some one be allowed 20 Guns and the reason for?????BAN ALL GUNS.....and watch the DEATH RELATED Killings would drop dramatically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Death related killings? What in the hell does that mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought you were a bit smarter but "GUN DEATHS" should suffice?
Click to expand...


I didn’t write it, blame the idiot that can’t formulate a thought and then write it down. 

GB enacted stricter gun laws in 1996 and the murder rate continued to rise until 2003 when GB hired more LE. 

People that want to kill will find other ways to murder others if they really want to.


----------



## Ame®icano

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked if he had Facebook, not if he got on the internet.  That's not the same thing.  Kelley had a Facebook page and even put a picture of his rifle on it.
Click to expand...


You know... presence on the internet is not measured by number of followers and likes on Facebook.


----------



## eflatminor

Lewdog said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> When that's what the bad guys will have, you bet your ass that's exactly what a homeowner needs.
> 
> Again, you are giving thugs and crazies a tactical advantage.  That is insane and immoral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reasonable argument, now please share with me how many home intruders used assault rifles over the last year, couple of years, or decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant.  One prepares for the worst and hopes for the best.  I choose to be prepared for any eventuality, including more than one man intent on harm.
> 
> If you want examples of where an semi-auto rifle in the hands of a good guy proved tactically appropriate, you need look no further than the tragedy in Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is it irrelevant to ask for the number of times a high powered rifle has been used in home defense when the major defense of them is people saying they need them for home defense?
> 
> It's common sense...
> 
> Fact is, most will tell you that you shouldn't use a high powered rifle for home defense.  The long barrel makes it difficult to use indoors.  Not to mention if you fire it, it goes through walls... which if you have neighbors close by, you could be putting them in danger.  The #1 gun in home defense?  A pump-action shot gun.  The sound of jacking a shell into the chamber is often enough deterrent alone.
> 
> I've been trained in doing room clearing, and doing so with a rifle or a shotgun is much more difficult than using a hand gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, there is such a thing as a short barreled AR, sometimes called a carbine.  With an easily mountable light, it makes a perfect home defense weapon.  Further, it is a simple matter to acquire ammunition designed for indoor home defense situations (low velocity, low flash, quick expansion/fragmentation).  I load my own.  Lastly, one should NEVER fire any weapon such that the bullet could penetrate a wall.  Good lord I hope I never live next to you and your shotgun.
> 
> Secondly, effectiveness against a burglar is not a "major defense" in the right to own a common firearm.  You said that.  The major reason is the 2nd amendment in which you'll find nothing about home defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull.  Most people on this forum say they need it for home defense, and then veil it under the idea that they need it in case the government gets to be too oppressive.
> 
> I sure am glad to see how you prove my point about using a rifle for home defense... it takes very particular rifles, with particular ammunition, in order for it to be safe and affective.
Click to expand...


Not a veil.  It's the very reason for the 2nd amendment.  Your logical fallacy of anecdote is noted.

Any fireman should be handled in a safe manner, so thanks for making MY point.


----------



## waltky

Granny says is `cause it's the end times...




*Why are US mass shootings getting more deadly?*
_Tue, 07 Nov 2017 - The number of people killed in US mass shootings has gone up. Analysts have different theories about why._


> Three of the worst five shootings in modern US history have happened in the last 16 months.  It began - more or less - with 13, the number killed in 1949 in Camden, New Jersey, one of the earliest mass shootings in the US. An army veteran, Howard Unruh, killed his neighbours.  Over the next several decades, the numbers went up: 16 in Austin, Texas, on a campus in 1966, and 21 slain at a McDonald's in San Ysidro, California, in 1984.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The past month or so have been especially brutal, as two attacks unfolded - in Las Vegas (58 dead) and Sutherland Springs, Texas (26). They followed a June 2016 assault in an Orlando nightclub in which 49 people were killed.  The reasons for this disturbing trend are many and complex, and people across the US and around the world have struggled to understand the violence.  Here analysts discuss some of the factors that may lie behind the grim numbers:
> 
> Weapons are more powerful - and shoot faster
> 
> The shooters have increasingly been using guns with high-capacity magazines, allowing them to fire off dozens of rounds without having to reload.  "There are more people being shot in a shorter amount of time - with more bullets in them," explained Harvard School of Public Health's David Hemenway.  Adam Lanza, who killed 26 people at Sandy Hook Elementary in Newtown, Connecticut, in 2012, and James Holmes, who killed 12 in Aurora, Colorado, that year, both used weapons with this feature. The data's clear: the number of killings in individual attacks goes up when assault rifles are used.  Researchers have also examined the laws: a ban on semiautomatic assault weapons and large-capacity magazines was passed in 1994. It was lifted in 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experts said lifting the ban helped to usher in a new era of mass shootings. With these weapons, individuals could shoot faster and for longer periods of time - and consequently were able to kill more people in their attacks.  In addition states have their own laws. After the Sandy Hook massacre, a Connecticut law was passed that banned semiautomatic rifles (or assault weapons, as they're also known).  Other states loosened their gun laws, however. In Georgia, for example, a law was passed that allowed people to carry weapons in school classrooms, nightclubs and other places. Experts at the Giffords Law Center to Prevent Gun Violence wrote that people in states with stricter gun controls tended to see less gun violence.
> 
> *Assailants choose their sites more carefully*



See also:

*McCain: Armed Services Committee Will Investigate Failure to Report Gunman’s Convictions*
_November 7, 2017  – The man who shot and killed 26 people at a Sutherland Springs, Texas church should never have been allowed to legally purchase a gun, but he did – four times – because the Air Force failed to report his domestic violence convictions and bad conduct discharge to federal law enforcement._


> In a statement issued on Monday, Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), the chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee, promised to look into it:    The Air Force has acknowledged that after court martialing and convicting the perpetrator on charges of domestic assault, it failed to report the conviction to the FBI.    The Senate Armed Services Committee will conduct rigorous oversight of the Department's investigation into the circumstances that led to this failure. It's critical that each of the military services take the steps necessary to ensure that similar mistakes have not occurred and will not occur in the future.  The Air Force also is reviewing how it handled the criminal records of 26-year-old Devin Patrick Kelley.
> 
> In a statement released on Monday, Air Force spokesperson Ann Stefanik said Kelly was convicted on two charges of domestic violence against his wife and his stepson at his 2012 court martial. Press reports said he pointed a loaded gun at his former wife and cracked his stepson’s skull.  He served 12 months in confinement before being released from the Air Force with a Bad Conduct Discharge in 2014.  “Federal law prohibited him from buying or possessing firearms after this conviction,” Stefanik said. “Initial information indicates that Kelley’s domestic violence offense was  not entered into the National Criminal Information Center database by the Holloman Air Force Base Office of Special Investigations.”
> 
> The National Criminal Information Center is one of the databases checked by the national instant background check system.  Stefanik said the Air Force will conduct a “comprehensive review” of its databases to ensure that records in other cases have been reported correctly. The Air Force has also requested that the Department of Defense Inspector General review records and procedures across the Department of Defense.  Law enforcement officials said the shooting at the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs, Texas during Sunday services was not random.
> 
> They said Kelley was angry at his mother-in-law who occasionally attended that church, and even sent her threatening texts. She was not there on Sunday, but Kelley did kill his estranged wife’s grandmother.  Meanwhile the man who stopped Kelley’s rampage is speaking out.
> 
> MORE


----------



## boedicca

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
Click to expand...



Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS


CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.


----------



## Baz Ares

boedicca said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
Click to expand...


*We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *

hanks down there.

Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings














texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
.

The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.

Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:


*Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured

List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia

Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.


----------------------------------------------
OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
----------------------------------------------
*Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA! 
WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
Go 100% Americans!
Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies! 
Sponsored by the NRA!


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS
> 
> 
> 
> CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
> Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 159132
Click to expand...


Bush won by SCOTUS ruling.
The Great Douche won by 77K votes in three states.

Many, Many voters did not vote for the reason, The Douche can't win.
Based on all IT's Spews of BS! LIES and Racism. They learned.

Long-Term still looks bad for the GOP/DOPer party in the Growth area.
As the Great Douche just changing so much..
FSS! STOP! STOP!


----------



## Dalia

Lewdog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not related to age and it was premedited in advance, it was not a blood shot.
> All that is on the internet has been removed only those who have put in the favorites who have a backup can have access to information about the shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious about whether age matters.  A person in their mid-20's will generally have a much larger presence on social media than a guy like Paddock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it does not mean anything today everyone is on the internet. age does not matter, some people are older but go as much on the internet as the youngest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Paddock even have a Facebook account?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was on the internet, he plays live poker,  he left traces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked if he had Facebook, not if he got on the internet.  That's not the same thing.  Kelley had a Facebook page and even put a picture of his rifle on it.
Click to expand...

No, he was not on Facebook...Kelley my little finger tell me he was a Antifa !


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS
> 
> 
> 
> CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
> Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 159132
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush won by SCOTUS ruling.
> The Great Douche won by 77K votes in three states.
> 
> Many, Many voters did not vote for the reason, The Douche can't win.
> Based on all IT's Spews of BS! LIES and Racism. They learned.
> 
> Long-Term still looks bad for the GOP/DOPer party in the Growth area.
> As the Great Douche just changing so much..
> FSS! STOP! STOP!
Click to expand...

Obama was your President for 8 years he could have change the Guns laws.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS
> 
> 
> 
> CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
> Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 159132
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush won by SCOTUS ruling.
> The Great Douche won by 77K votes in three states.
> 
> Many, Many voters did not vote for the reason, The Douche can't win.
> Based on all IT's Spews of BS! LIES and Racism. They learned.
> 
> Long-Term still looks bad for the GOP/DOPer party in the Growth area.
> As the Great Douche just changing so much..
> FSS! STOP! STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was your President for 8 years he could have change the Guns laws.
Click to expand...


He did, He signed a law that said no guns for mental Gun Nutters.
Which should have covered all Gun Nutters. As all are Mental...defects
Mental people could not have guns.

But wait!......... The Great Mental Douche has arrived!.

The Great Douche said YES! Mental People can have Guns.
So IT reversed the law. Wheee! MAGA.
OOPS! Feel that  Orange Douche slime.

----------------------------------------------
OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
----------------------------------------------
*Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA! 
WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
Go 100% Americans!
Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies! 
Sponsored by the NRA!


----------



## Baz Ares

*WHeee! We got a new shooter.  MAGA. L

btw. et the Blood flow!*


One person was shot during an incident near the University of South Carolina Upstate on Tuesday.

The person who was shot was not a student and suffered non-life-threatening injuries, said Tammy E. Whaley, spokeswoman for USC Upstate.
Shooting reported near USC Upstate; campus lockdown lifted

DANG! Just one.
If only an old Gun law was *reversed!*
That would be a great MAGA solution!



----------------------------------------------
OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
----------------------------------------------
*Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
Go 100% Americans!
Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
Sponsored by the NRA!

BTW: Thanks, NRA.
Columbine is no longer one of the 10 deadliest shootings in modern US history - CNN


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS
> 
> 
> 
> CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
> Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 159132
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush won by SCOTUS ruling.
> The Great Douche won by 77K votes in three states.
> 
> Many, Many voters did not vote for the reason, The Douche can't win.
> Based on all IT's Spews of BS! LIES and Racism. They learned.
> 
> Long-Term still looks bad for the GOP/DOPer party in the Growth area.
> As the Great Douche just changing so much..
> FSS! STOP! STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was your President for 8 years he could have change the Guns laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did, He signed a law that said no guns for mental Gun Nutters.
> Which should have covered all Gun Nutters. As all are Mental...defects
> Mental people could not have guns.
> 
> But wait!......... The Great Mental Douche has arrived!.
> 
> The Great Douche said YES! Mental People can have Guns.
> So IT reversed the law. Wheee! MAGA.
> OOPS! Feel that  Orange Douche slime.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
Click to expand...

Obama Made Bump Stocks Legal Paddock use it well.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another new LOW! For the Great DOUCHE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Read the small print before you say Fake News!
> 
> 
> *Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow*
> *New CNN Poll Conducted by SSRS*
> 
> Donald Trump’s approval rating stands at its lowest point in CNN’s polling as concerns about contacts between Trump’s presidential campaign and Russian operatives have grown sharply in the wake of the first indictments from the special counsel investigating Russian meddling in the US election.
> 
> Overall, just 36% say they approve of the way Trump is handling his job as president, according to a new CNN Poll conducted by SSRS, worse by one percentage point than Trump’s previous low of 37%, reached in October. Disapproval has also reached a new high at 58%, with nearly half (48%) saying they strongly disapprove of the way the President is handling his job.Trump approval at new low as Russia concerns grow - SSRS
> 
> About Our Company - SSRS
> 
> 
> 
> CNN poll they said already at the end of the electoral campaign that Hillary was well in front of Trump.
> Pff we have all seen Trump win it hands down.without a doubt.
> 
> View attachment 159132
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush won by SCOTUS ruling.
> The Great Douche won by 77K votes in three states.
> 
> Many, Many voters did not vote for the reason, The Douche can't win.
> Based on all IT's Spews of BS! LIES and Racism. They learned.
> 
> Long-Term still looks bad for the GOP/DOPer party in the Growth area.
> As the Great Douche just changing so much..
> FSS! STOP! STOP!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama was your President for 8 years he could have change the Guns laws.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did, He signed a law that said no guns for mental Gun Nutters.
> Which should have covered all Gun Nutters. As all are Mental...defects
> Mental people could not have guns.
> 
> But wait!......... The Great Mental Douche has arrived!.
> 
> The Great Douche said YES! Mental People can have Guns.
> So IT reversed the law. Wheee! MAGA.
> OOPS! Feel that  Orange Douche slime.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama Made Bump Stocks Legal Paddock use it well.
Click to expand...


Provide the Law Obama signed.

ATP ruled it had no regulations, to stop sales of faster killing bump stocks.

---
*Regulatory status in the United States[edit]*
Devices (from complex, specially made triggers to a low-tech rubber band) may be employed to aid in "bumping". However, not all such devices or modifications are legal. A famous example in the US is the *case of the Akins Accelerator for the Ruger 10/22*.[3] *Though the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) initially approved the device, they later reversed this ruling in 2005*, *two years after they had approved it for sale.*[4] This reversal was made due to a difference in the device submitted for approval and the device issued for sale. An additional spring was added after approval which caused the withdrawal. It has since been returned to market.

The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives ruled in 2010 that bump stocks were not a firearm subject to regulation and allowed their sale as an unregulated firearm part. The ATF does not track production, so no one knows how many are in circulation.[2]

In the 2017 Las Vegas shooting, twelve bump fire stock devices were found at the scene.[5] *The National Rifle Association stated on 5 October,* "*Devices designed to allow semi-automatic rifles to function like fully-automatic rifles *should be subject to additional regulations", and called on regulators to "immediately review whether these devices comply with federal law".[6] The 2017 shooting generated bipartisan interest in regulating bump stocks.[7] On 4 October 2017 senator Dianne Feinstein introduced a bill to ban bump stocks,[2] but as of November 3, 2017, no Congressional action had resulted.

On November 3, 2017, Massachusetts became the first state to enact a ban on both sale and possession of bump stocks after the Las Vegas shooting.[8] Sale of bump stocks had been illegal in California since 1990; legal status is unclear in Connecticut, Hawaii, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota, New Jersey, New York, Puerto Rico, and Washington, D.C.[9]----
Bump fire - Wikipedia


Try Again! ALL NRA LIES! Thay were always block restrictions.


----------



## Leo123

Baz Ares said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, Dood.  The shooter was denied a gun permit.
> 
> 
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
Click to expand...


Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.


----------



## Dalia

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
Click to expand...

It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life


----------



## Baz Ares

btw:
In January 2013, Executive Vice President and CEO Wayne LaPierre boasted before Congress that he served *4.5 million members*. Speaking at an NRA convention a few months later, he upped that figure to 5 million.Jan 23, 2016
-----------------------------------------
So,...
Some 5 million ANAL AMERICAN Terrorist LIVING MAGOTS are 1000% co-conspirators in murdering Americans.
They all belong to the NRA. aka: National Radical Army. National Repugnant Assholes

5 million NRA LOSERS rule over the 89-90% (321M) of Americans that want more gun restrictions.


----------



## Baz Ares

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> In texASS you need a gun permit only for conceal care, I understand.
> I would think so cops can know your armed and dangerous.
> You only need to live 6 months in texASS to start carrying a gun all day long.
> Do they have other types of permits?
> 
> DANG! Shoot'Em Cowgirls.
> 
> No permit is necessary for the *purchase* of rifles, shotguns, ammunition, or any firearm component in the state. The only qualifications pertinent to the *purchase* of firearms set by *Texas gun* laws is that the purchaser be at least 18 years of age and a resident of the state.
> 
> tezASS! The gun nutter paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
Click to expand...


Sure..Okay. some god killed those people. As he plans our lives.
Some be goldly provide armed killer, the other live target.

CHECK. Thank you lord!


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love texas.
> 
> Terrorists and antifa hate it though, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
Click to expand...


I think god planed this. Wait he did!


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee! Going to church this Sunday?
> As our 100% Mental American BORN Terrorist Whitey Gun Nutters are on the hunt.
> 
> 
> btw. Americans Terrorist kill more Americans PERIOD!
> Where did Antifa score a mass shooting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
Click to expand...

The other will burn in hell forever


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron. Most shootings in the U.S. are done by jihadists, gang bangers, atheists, leftwing bernie bros, and grown up boys who have been drugged up with psychoactive Big Pharma products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
Click to expand...

The followers of god do!.
Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.

Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
Click to expand...

How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.
Click to expand...


Do you pay American taxes?
If you do. That's Great! MAGA all the way.

SOOoooo!
Your money pays for Drone strikes on kids.
You're truly heartless.
Thanks for sharing.

btw: What's the difference between paying for it being done.
And someone taking matters into their own hands and getting the job done?
Free btw.


----------



## boedicca

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
Click to expand...



Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz

The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.


----------



## Leo123

Dalia said:


> How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.



My opinion....Narcissists can detach themselves from empathy toward their fellow human beings.  Certain drugs can cause a similar effect also, a society turning away from traditional morals and values that previously provided an unspoken but cohesive bond can create isolated cultures within it that promote hatred and dehumanization of those they disagree with.   Beyond that a media that presents amoral violence as 'entertainment' and schools that teach our children that God is not part of our collective morals, where professors openly show hatred toward certain political groups or individuals, teaching that hatred of certain races is acceptable....etc.


----------



## Dalia

Leo123 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My opinion....Narcissists can detach themselves from empathy toward their fellow human beings.  Certain drugs can cause a similar effect also, a society turning away from traditional morals and values that previously provided an unspoken but cohesive bond can create isolated cultures within it that promote hatred and dehumanization of those they disagree with.   Beyond that a media that presents amoral violence as 'entertainment' and schools that teach our children that God is not part of our collective morals, where professors openly show hatred toward certain political groups or individuals, teaching that hatred of certain races is acceptable....etc.
Click to expand...

As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.


----------



## Leo123

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you pay American taxes?
> If you do. That's Great! MAGA all the way.
> 
> SOOoooo!
> Your money pays for Drone strikes on kids.
> You're truly heartless.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> btw: What's the difference between paying for it being done.
> And someone taking matters into their own hands and getting the job done?
> Free btw.
Click to expand...


Wow...talk about deflection with leftist talking points.  How much do they pay you to post this tripe?


----------



## Leo123

Dalia said:


> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.



Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.


----------



## Baz Ares

boedicca said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.
Click to expand...




Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> 
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can a person go and shoot and kill people without having an ounce of regret especially about small children. it is a person above all without heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you pay American taxes?
> If you do. That's Great! MAGA all the way.
> 
> SOOoooo!
> Your money pays for Drone strikes on kids.
> You're truly heartless.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> btw: What's the difference between paying for it being done.
> And someone taking matters into their own hands and getting the job done?
> Free btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...talk about deflection with leftist talking points.  How much do they pay you to post this tripe?
Click to expand...


Was it ALT -FACTS? We get paid?


----------



## Dalia

Leo123 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
Click to expand...

It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.


----------



## Old Yeller

When these NutCases start shooting......WHY don't any one of them,  hear that first loud shot,  shoulder jolted back,  stop and say ?  What the Hell am I doing ?  And run off to suicide.

To walk through screaming bodies and blood and guts and keep shooting at close range takes a very EVIL sick (Pharmacist assisted?) mind.  I could not do anything like this at this time.  When do they snap?  Did he abuse bugs and animals as a kid?


----------



## Baz Ares

boedicca said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.
Click to expand...


Facts for DOPers are boring subjects. 
Did you learn from friends? Or are you a leader of
ALT-FACTS Propaganda?


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
Click to expand...


Vive La France

Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
Français tuer les enfants aussi


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> When these NutCases start shooting......WHY don't any one of them,  hear that first loud shot,  shoulder jolted back,  stop and say ?  What the Hell am I doing ?  And run off to suicide.
> 
> To walk through screaming bodies and blood and guts and keep shooting at close range takes a very EVIL sick (Pharmacist assisted?) mind.  I could not do anything like this at this time.  When do they snap?  Did he abuse bugs and animals as a kid?


They are bastards of the worst soulless species even in the time of the Templars or the far west they were killing each other for a reason, if I may say so, but now it's free.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
Click to expand...

The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws


----------



## boedicca

Baz Ares said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts for DOPers are boring subjects.
> Did you learn from friends? Or are you a leader of
> ALT-FACTS Propaganda?
Click to expand...



Actually, I'm a member of the "You Are Boring" task force.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
Click to expand...

Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
As he's in his third party now.

btw.

La douche est Douche en français aussi!
Vive La Douche
But hey. At least Macron is not an American Orange Douche.
'Arrogant and pretentious’ Backlash at France's golden boy Macron hits new levels - poll

btw.
Douche.
NORTH AMERICANinformal
an obnoxious or contemptible person (typically used of a man).
"that guy is such a douche"


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you are right, this society lost all its values and unfortunately.
> It's lost forever, I watch the show American Picker and I see how it was before and it was a lot better back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
Click to expand...

Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution


----------



## Baz Ares

boedicca said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> 
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts for DOPers are boring subjects.
> Did you learn from friends? Or are you a leader of
> ALT-FACTS Propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm a member of the "You Are Boring" task force.
Click to expand...


I can't make up lies to feed your Fact-Free mental needs.
Guess I can live a better facts based lifestyle.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....so-called secular-humanists, I believe, have been waging a moral war against traditional America through the schools and media however, they make the mistake of thinking that New York and LA represent most of  America and forget that most of Geographic America still values tradition.  So called 'progressive' policies giving free stuff out along with leftist brainwashing just got stomped into the ground in the last election.  We are currently in a culture war funded by leftists such as George Soros and tyrants like Hillary Clinton who took over a whole political party in order to become President.  Fortunately she lost and we dodged that bullet.   I would urge you not to give up.  We need to fight against this ultra-progressive, alt-left scourge.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
Click to expand...


DANG! Tell us more.

btw. Need a French word for a Male Douche..

une personne odieuse ou méprisable (typiquement utilisée d'un homme).


----------



## boedicca

Baz Ares said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> 
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah so sleepy zzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> The worst thing about you leftwing loonies is that you are So Gawdawful BORING.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Facts for DOPers are boring subjects.
> Did you learn from friends? Or are you a leader of
> ALT-FACTS Propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm a member of the "You Are Boring" task force.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't make up lies to feed your Fact-Free mental needs.
> Guess I can live a better facts based lifestyle.
Click to expand...


Sad little knigget. Your alternate reality bubble is impermeable to facts.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same here in France, people receive free brainwashing from the liberals and they adhere like sheep and if we are against them against their opinion they become very upset or even violent we have our Antifas too. leftists are very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG! Tell us more.
Click to expand...

Macron is not even worth talking about ... he's a fool like all this people who voted for him.
I prefer to talk about the thread, Macron can go shit
All this families who are going to be unhappy for the holiday season after all the massacres,  me I think of them, I lost my brother on Christmas day but not in a cruel way. and the pain of losing a loved one is a horrible thing.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *

Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.

On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”

A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*

Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page). 

Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.


It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.

In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vive La France
> 
> Les libéraux sont de meilleurs peuples.
> Français tuer les enfants aussi
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG! Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is not even worth talking about ... he's a fool like all this people who voted for him.
> I prefer to talk about the thread, Macron can go shit
> All this families who are going to be unhappy for the holiday season after all the massacres,  me I think of them, I lost my brother on Christmas day but not in a cruel way. and the pain of losing a loved one is a horrible thing.
Click to expand...


Okay.
So how can America bring our 100% American Whitey done Mass shootings to the France shores to enjoy?
For some reason, your nation is not keeping up with this American Conservative Lifestyle.
You're Conservative, right? Or what's better than Conservative in France?
Do you folks have some restrictive laws on guns?  I wonder if our NRA can fund the needed
 help, for you as well.


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *
> 
> Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.
> 
> On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”
> 
> A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*
> 
> Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page).
> 
> Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.
> 
> 
> It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.
> 
> In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.



I see no ad's on usmb, so can't compare. I see really no ads on any site.
I use ad protections.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Liberals went bankrupt after the election of Macron.
> He is the little finance shark, a leftist dressed as a centrist who votes Sarkozy laws
> 
> 
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG! Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is not even worth talking about ... he's a fool like all this people who voted for him.
> I prefer to talk about the thread, Macron can go shit
> All this families who are going to be unhappy for the holiday season after all the massacres,  me I think of them, I lost my brother on Christmas day but not in a cruel way. and the pain of losing a loved one is a horrible thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> So how can America bring our 100% American Whitey done Mass shootings to the France shores to enjoy?
> For some reason, your nation is not keeping up with this American Conservative Lifestyle.
> You're Conservative, right? Or what's better than Conservative in France?
> Do you folks have some restrictive laws on guns?  I wonder if our NRA can fund the needed
> help, for you as well.
Click to expand...

We have the terrorists who freely cross Europe and who come to slaughter us in the streets, bars, concerts, shops, with guns, cars, knives, axes we have shit.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trusting in Macron. How many parties has he joined?
> Macron like pasta. Stiff till wet. And joins a new party.
> Didn't Macron start as a liberal? If so, You got a failure on your hands.
> 
> btw.
> 
> La douche est Douche en français aussi!
> Vive La Douche
> But hey. At least Macron id not and American Orange Douche.
> 
> 
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG! Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is not even worth talking about ... he's a fool like all this people who voted for him.
> I prefer to talk about the thread, Macron can go shit
> All this families who are going to be unhappy for the holiday season after all the massacres,  me I think of them, I lost my brother on Christmas day but not in a cruel way. and the pain of losing a loved one is a horrible thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> So how can America bring our 100% American Whitey done Mass shootings to the France shores to enjoy?
> For some reason, your nation is not keeping up with this American Conservative Lifestyle.
> You're Conservative, right? Or what's better than Conservative in France?
> Do you folks have some restrictive laws on guns?  I wonder if our NRA can fund the needed
> help, for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the terrorists who freely cross Europe and who come to slaughter us in the streets, bars, concerts, shops, with guns, cars, knives, axes we have shit.
Click to expand...


No arms?


----------



## Dalia

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *
> 
> Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.
> 
> On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”
> 
> A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*
> 
> Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page).
> 
> Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.
> 
> 
> It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.
> 
> In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.


The motivation for the shooter was that he would have had arguments with his wife's family and that he would have wanted to go there to kill his wife's mother, but she was not in church. it does not hold the road as an explanation.


----------



## Baz Ares

Dalia said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *
> 
> Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.
> 
> On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”
> 
> A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*
> 
> Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page).
> 
> Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.
> 
> 
> It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.
> 
> In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the shooter was that he would have had arguments with his wife's family and that he would have wanted to go there to kill his wife's mother, but she was not in church. it does not hold the road as an explanation.
Click to expand...


If he was hunting family, is that not a good thang?
It's just as good as any reason.

btw.
France has about 1,800 firearms deaths every year,
MAGA USA  has more than 33,000 every year/

France sseem safer to me.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I am telling you that we should have *"extreme Vetting" *of folks trying to buy weapons and ammo...


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Macron is a pig who is gay married to an old lady who will finish the head on a  stick as in the time of the French Revolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG! Tell us more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Macron is not even worth talking about ... he's a fool like all this people who voted for him.
> I prefer to talk about the thread, Macron can go shit
> All this families who are going to be unhappy for the holiday season after all the massacres,  me I think of them, I lost my brother on Christmas day but not in a cruel way. and the pain of losing a loved one is a horrible thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay.
> So how can America bring our 100% American Whitey done Mass shootings to the France shores to enjoy?
> For some reason, your nation is not keeping up with this American Conservative Lifestyle.
> You're Conservative, right? Or what's better than Conservative in France?
> Do you folks have some restrictive laws on guns?  I wonder if our NRA can fund the needed
> help, for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have the terrorists who freely cross Europe and who come to slaughter us in the streets, bars, concerts, shops, with guns, cars, knives, axes we have shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No arms?
Click to expand...

you mean gun...and not  arms /bras ?....en Française c'est des armes et ils attaquent avec  toutes sortes d'armes car un couteau est une arme, une hache.etc.


----------



## Dalia

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *
> 
> Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.
> 
> On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”
> 
> A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*
> 
> Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page).
> 
> Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.
> 
> 
> It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.
> 
> In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the shooter was that he would have had arguments with his wife's family and that he would have wanted to go there to kill his wife's mother, but she was not in church. it does not hold the road as an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was hunting family, is that not a good thang?
> It's just as good as any reason.
> 
> btw.
> France has about 1,800 firearms deaths every year,
> MAGA USA  has more than 33,000 every year/
> 
> France sseem safer to me.
Click to expand...

The mother was not in the Church, he had premedited his crime so he had to know she would not be there


----------



## Leo123

Baz Ares said:


> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.



The shooter was an Atheist.


----------



## Dalia

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Atheist.
Click to expand...

He was a asshole who shoot at children if i have been there i will have done the same thing that the hero did i will have shoot him right beetween the eyes just because he shoot a kid.


----------



## Baz Ares

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am telling you that we should have *"extreme Vetting" *of folks trying to buy weapons and ammo...



So you're a Nonorepea


Dalia said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Google AdSense is sponsoring fake news about the Texas church massacre *
> 
> Google is continuing to allow the monetization of fake news via its advertising network AdSense, this time surrounding the November 5 mass shooting in Sutherland Springs, TX. Advertising networks Revcontent and content.ad are also featuring advertisements on fake news stories about the attack.
> 
> On November 5, a gunman opened fire and killed at least 26 people at a church in Sutherland Springs, TX. The alleged gunman, Devin Patrick Kelly, was court martialed while in the Air Force in 2012 on charges of “assaulting his wife and child” and has been accused of stalking ex-girlfriends. Law enforcement officers are now saying that the shooting was related to “a domestic situation.”
> 
> A _Media Matters_ search found that Google’s *AdSense supplied advertisements for many websites pushing the fake news that Kelly was a member of the antifascist group antifa, with many seeming to base their pieces on a fake news article from prominent fake news website YourNewsWire. Those websites included Real Farmacy, USN Politics, myinfonews.net, Clear Politics, SBVNews, RedStateWatcher, and TruthFeed.*
> 
> Some of these websites that were using AdSense, such as Clear Politics and SBVNews, also carried advertisements from content.ad, while TruthFeed also featured advertisements from Revcontent. Other websites not using AdSense that pushed the baseless claim, such as Conservative Fighters, The Conservative Truth, and borntoberight.com, featured advertisements from Revcontent or content.ad instead, including the YourNewsWire piece (that article went viral, drawing at least 235,000 Facebook engagements within almost 24 hours of the attack, according to social media analytics website BuzzSumo, and was shared on gun parts manufacturer Molon Labe Industries’ Facebook page).
> 
> Another false claim about the shooting came from Freedum Junkshun, a “satire” website run by a man whose made-up stories have been used by fake news websites to misinform. It claimed that the shooter “was an atheist” on the payroll of the Democratic National Committee. That article was funded via advertisements from both AdSense and content.ad. And fake news website Freedom Daily, which has repeatedly violated AdSense’s rules against race-based incitement of hatred, published the false claim that the shooter was a Muslim convert named Samir Al-Hajeed. AdSense advertisements funded that article.
> 
> 
> It isn't just Google's advertising service that is struggling with how to handle fake news; among the top Google search results of Kelly’s name following the attack were tweets and a video that also baselessly claimed he was a member of antifa. YouTube, which Google owns, also prominently featured a video pushing the false claim as one of the top results for the alleged shooter’s name.
> 
> In early November, a Google senior executive testified before Congress that the company had “taken steps” to demonetize misrepresentative websites. Yet the fact that multiple websites are using AdSense to monetize misinformation about the Texas mass shooting via AdSense signals otherwise. Indeed, AdSense, along with Revcontent and content.ad, have generally become the *advertising networks of choice for those who push fake news.* And this comes amid continuing criticism of Google’s inability to not feature misinformation during or after crisis events. These companies clearly have a long way to go to fix their misinformation problem.
> 
> 
> 
> The motivation for the shooter was that he would have had arguments with his wife's family and that he would have wanted to go there to kill his wife's mother, but she was not in church. it does not hold the road as an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he was hunting family, is that not a good thang?
> It's just as good as any reason.
> 
> btw.
> France has about 1,800 firearms deaths every year,
> MAGA USA  has more than 33,000 every year/
> 
> France sseem safer to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mother was not in the Church, he had premedited his crime so he had to know she would not be there
Click to expand...


Well, Mom gets to live knowing he took out godly people wanting relief from a living hell.
Having to deal with his mom. And sucking on the lord's dick. Can she live with this? Giving relief to suffering people? She should not move out of town now, they need more support. The NRA seems to of helped in two ways in this town. MAGA NRA! 100% American Born Terroirist are great, As America does not want to stop these events. So they must be GOOD!  They seem to support the Whitey Mass Shooters. And for some anal reason, if an outsider does this. I don't know why, they get all angry wanting to stop them? 
Blood is one color. I would think they would be happy.

Cookie?


----------



## Leo123

Dalia said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a asshole who shoot at children if i have been there i will have done the same thing that the hero did i will have shoot him right beetween the eyes just because he shoot a kid.
Click to expand...


Yep agreed 100%.  My reply was to the previous poster who was making fun of the religious by calling God an 'imaginary friend' well if that guy had God in his life instead of Godless atheism maybe he wouldn't have lost touch with his own humanity.  Just sayin.


----------



## Leo123

Baz Ares said:


> Well, Mom gets to live knowing he took out godly people wanting relief from a living hell.
> Having to deal with his mom. And sucking on the lord's dick. Can she live with this? Giving relief to suffering people? She should not move out of town now, they need more support. The NRA seems to of helped in two ways in this town. MAGA NRA! 100% American Born Terroirist are great, As America does not want to stop these events. So they must be GOOD!  They seem to support the Whitey Mass Shooters. And for some anal reason, if an outsider does this. I don't know why, they get all angry wanting to stop them?
> Blood is one color. I would think they would be happy.
> 
> Cookie?



Hey BAZ..... You are posting some sick shit.


----------



## Baz Ares

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Atheist.
Click to expand...


Godly folks don't kill?
As with guns?
Seems the Hero shooter tried to kill and went to another church.
So you're saying. This shooter was an Atheist.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We have a winner here! A Super-Class DOPer ALT-FACTS Devotee! MAGA!  -Making Arguments Generating ALT-FACTS  *
> 
> hanks down there.
> 
> Australian politician trolls US lawmakers with mass shooting stats: Guess when we passed our gun laws? Australian politician trolls US over mass shootings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> texASS holds the most top spots with three NRA LEAD Lottery Game Wins! WHEEEE! MAGA!
> .
> 
> The Great Douche is in Japan. Outside of real organized Terror attack in Japan.
> 
> Shootings like today's doesn't happen in Japan!
> The following is a list of massacres that have occurred in Japan:
> 
> 
> *Name* *Date* *Location* *Perpetrator* *Deaths* *Notes*
> Shinano River incident July 1922 Shinano River Okura zaibatsu 26 Documentation on death incomplete
> Tsuyama massacre May 21, 1938 Tsuyama Mutsuo Toi 30 3 injured
> Sakamoto family murder November 4, 1989 Yokohama Aum Shinrikyo 3
> Matsumoto incident June 27–28, 1994 Matsumoto Aum Shinrikyo 8 200+ injured
> Tokyo subway sarin attack March 20, 1995 Tokyo Aum Shinrikyo 12 1,050 injured
> Shimonoseki Station massacre September 29, 1999 Shimonoseki Yasuaki Uwabe 5 10 injured
> Setagaya family murder December 30, 2000 Setagaya Unknown 4 Perpetrator never caught
> Osaka school massacre June 8, 2001 Ikeda Mamoru Takuma 8 15 injured
> Myojo 56 building fire September 1, 2001 Shinjuku Unknown 44 Perpetrator never caught
> Akihabara massacre June 8, 2008 Chiyoda Tomohiro Katō 7 10 injured
> Osaka Movie Theater fire [1] October 1, 2008 Osaka Unknown 15 Perpetrator's name never revealed to the public.
> Sagamihara stabbings July 26, 2016 Sagamihara Satoshi Uematsu 19 26 injured
> 
> List of massacres in Japan - Wikipedia
> 
> Why is THAT FFS! Anyone?
> Japan must be thinking. America is a wild west Crazy Gun Nutter Nation.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> OKAY! It's MAGA-TIME!
> ----------------------------------------------
> *Time to repeal the Fully-Auto Machine gun restrictions in America! *MAGA!
> WE need better Rates of FIREPOWER for self-Protection.
> So WE Can Score MORE BAD/Good KILLS!
> Go 100% Americans!
> Don't let outsider NON-Americans take or get your Wall Trophies!
> Sponsored by the NRA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
Click to expand...

Angry mentally ill lefty alert.


----------



## Baz Ares

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mom gets to live knowing he took out godly people wanting relief from a living hell.
> Having to deal with his mom. And sucking on the lord's dick. Can she live with this? Giving relief to suffering people? She should not move out of town now, they need more support. The NRA seems to of helped in two ways in this town. MAGA NRA! 100% American Born Terroirist are great, As America does not want to stop these events. So they must be GOOD!  They seem to support the Whitey Mass Shooters. And for some anal reason, if an outsider does this. I don't know why, they get all angry wanting to stop them?
> Blood is one color. I would think they would be happy.
> 
> Cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BAZ..... You are posting some sick shit.
Click to expand...


When you suck the lord's dick, do you tongue lick down the balls?
Or thrill him with a finger in the asshole?.
You're gullible, being used by Flim-Flam peddlers.
Living the Great Douche ALT-FACTS lifestyle brings on pre-existing 
mental depression. But hey. Obamacare is here to help you. You're
covered for lifelong mental issues.

Ditto
. You're posting some sick shit.  
The Great Douche could use the same service, with a Golden Shower.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Texas didn't kill those people and the guns didn't kill those people.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
Click to expand...


I'm not left btw.  To weak
I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
But I'm nor right. To Weak
FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.


----------



## Leo123

Baz Ares said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mom gets to live knowing he took out godly people wanting relief from a living hell.
> Having to deal with his mom. And sucking on the lord's dick. Can she live with this? Giving relief to suffering people? She should not move out of town now, they need more support. The NRA seems to of helped in two ways in this town. MAGA NRA! 100% American Born Terroirist are great, As America does not want to stop these events. So they must be GOOD!  They seem to support the Whitey Mass Shooters. And for some anal reason, if an outsider does this. I don't know why, they get all angry wanting to stop them?
> Blood is one color. I would think they would be happy.
> 
> Cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BAZ..... You are posting some sick shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you suck the lord's dick, do you tongue lick down the balls?
> Or thrill him with a finger in the asshole?.
> You're gullible, being used by Flim-Flam peddlers.
> Living the Great Douche ALT-FACTS lifestyle brings on pre-existing
> mental depression. But hey. Obamacare is here to help you. You're
> covered for lifelong mental issues.
> 
> Ditto
> . You're posting some sick shit.
> The Great Douche could use the same service, with a Golden Shower.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one talking smack about victims you prick.


----------



## Baz Ares

Leo123 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was an Atheist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a asshole who shoot at children if i have been there i will have done the same thing that the hero did i will have shoot him right beetween the eyes just because he shoot a kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep agreed 100%.  My reply was to the previous poster who was making fun of the religious by calling God an 'imaginary friend' well if that guy had God in his life instead of Godless atheism maybe he wouldn't have lost touch with his own humanity.  Just sayin.
Click to expand...


So are you saying IT's not your imaginary friend?
Or you know IT's real? You like saw IT or texted or talked
to IT in person using two-way live verbal communications?
Like speaking in English?  Great!

Please tell IT to stop by my place soonest. He's almighty, plans our lives.
IT knows how to get here. To confirm you mental claims.are true and fact-based.


----------



## Baz Ares

Leo123 said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mom gets to live knowing he took out godly people wanting relief from a living hell.
> Having to deal with his mom. And sucking on the lord's dick. Can she live with this? Giving relief to suffering people? She should not move out of town now, they need more support. The NRA seems to of helped in two ways in this town. MAGA NRA! 100% American Born Terroirist are great, As America does not want to stop these events. So they must be GOOD!  They seem to support the Whitey Mass Shooters. And for some anal reason, if an outsider does this. I don't know why, they get all angry wanting to stop them?
> Blood is one color. I would think they would be happy.
> 
> Cookie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey BAZ..... You are posting some sick shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you suck the lord's dick, do you tongue lick down the balls?
> Or thrill him with a finger in the asshole?.
> You're gullible, being used by Flim-Flam peddlers.
> Living the Great Douche ALT-FACTS lifestyle brings on pre-existing
> mental depression. But hey. Obamacare is here to help you. You're
> covered for lifelong mental issues.
> 
> Ditto
> . You're posting some sick shit.
> The Great Douche could use the same service, with a Golden Shower.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one talking smack about victims you prick.
Click to expand...

Where are the victims?
The mom is not a victim.
She was the reason it may have happened and did not turn him in.
The dead are NRA Targets. We don't protect them.
Like we protect guns..


----------



## Old Yeller

$6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......


----------



## Baz Ares

Old Yeller said:


> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......





Old Yeller said:


> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......



How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting 
to keep the list short are not recording the information.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hate who did not anything else. it's a crazy world today filled with miserable people who no longer even respect human life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
Click to expand...


Whatever. You're a nut.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think god planed this. Wait he did!
> 
> 
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
Click to expand...



Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
The Great douche power is weakening.
.Did we win eveythang already?
Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?


----------



## Old Yeller

Baz Ares said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
Click to expand...



This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively. 

If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other will burn in hell forever
> 
> 
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
Click to expand...


You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.



Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race


----------



## Baz Ares

Old Yeller said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
Click to expand...


Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
going off.

Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
> But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
> So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
> Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
> going off.
> 
> Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
> As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
> not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.
Click to expand...


See, the elevator doesn't go up to the top with mentally ill lefty yahoos. 

The shooter was pro-gun control as well. It's a nutter stance. 

And see how this one doesn't relate to reality? The guy was crazy, he shouldn't have been able to get a gun because the gun laws were in place, right? 

So how did the gun laws keep him from getting a gun?

They didn't. 

Thank goodness Texas allows people to carry their weapons with them, or a lot more people would have died. 

And I think the people who say otherwise should be locked up before they hurt someone themselves. They obviously don't have the ability to reason, and they are creepy as fuck.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> The followers of god do!.
> Living and dead. It's a mental issue all the way.
> 
> Really, Some need an imaginary friend to make it through the day. FFS!
> As they go to group weak minds mental therapy session on weekends.
> This helps treat mental and emotional problems.
> Some offer their young kiddie asses up, to get their treatment sessions.
> 
> 
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
Click to expand...

Are you saying the DOPers won VA?


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Angry mentally ill lefty alert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
Click to expand...


Speak English, you fucking freak. 

And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that. 

Are you say you're a fucking cretin?


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
> But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
> So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
> Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
> going off.
> 
> Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
> As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
> not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, the elevator doesn't go up to the top with mentally ill lefty yahoos.
> 
> The shooter was pro-gun control as well. It's a nutter stance.
> 
> And see how this one doesn't relate to reality? The guy was crazy, he shouldn't have been able to get a gun because the gun laws were in place, right?
> 
> So how did the gun laws keep him from getting a gun?
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> Thank goodness Texas allows people to carry their weapons with them, or a lot more people would have died.
> 
> And I think the people who say otherwise should be locked up before they hurt someone themselves. They obviously don't have the ability to reason, and they are creepy as fuck.
Click to expand...


Are you saying only left folks does these thangs?

Glad the Great Douche is on the job fixing it.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> $6T worth of USA GOVT.  1 in 10 working in USA GOVT. Yet they missed putting this guy "on the list".  If only we had more GOVT funding and staff......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
> But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
> So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
> Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
> going off.
> 
> Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
> As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
> not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, the elevator doesn't go up to the top with mentally ill lefty yahoos.
> 
> The shooter was pro-gun control as well. It's a nutter stance.
> 
> And see how this one doesn't relate to reality? The guy was crazy, he shouldn't have been able to get a gun because the gun laws were in place, right?
> 
> So how did the gun laws keep him from getting a gun?
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> Thank goodness Texas allows people to carry their weapons with them, or a lot more people would have died.
> 
> And I think the people who say otherwise should be locked up before they hurt someone themselves. They obviously don't have the ability to reason, and they are creepy as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying only left folks does these thangs?
> 
> Glad the Great Douche is on the job fixing it.
Click to expand...


Are you saying you have a felony warrant out on you?


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not left btw.  To weak
> I can make RWNJ's look tame. To Weak
> But I'm nor right. To Weak
> FFS! I'm not an independent. That be nuts...
> Try Again. Did you MAGA today?
> Like, take some non-Whitey rights' away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
Click to expand...


How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever. You're a nut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
Click to expand...


When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many do they have a  month? I see it as people wanting
> to keep the list short are not recording the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
> But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
> So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
> Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
> going off.
> 
> Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
> As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
> not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, the elevator doesn't go up to the top with mentally ill lefty yahoos.
> 
> The shooter was pro-gun control as well. It's a nutter stance.
> 
> And see how this one doesn't relate to reality? The guy was crazy, he shouldn't have been able to get a gun because the gun laws were in place, right?
> 
> So how did the gun laws keep him from getting a gun?
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> Thank goodness Texas allows people to carry their weapons with them, or a lot more people would have died.
> 
> And I think the people who say otherwise should be locked up before they hurt someone themselves. They obviously don't have the ability to reason, and they are creepy as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying only left folks does these thangs?
> 
> Glad the Great Douche is on the job fixing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you have a felony warrant out on you?
Click to expand...


No WAY! I'm not a Great Douche Lover!


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy was a problem for many years. No excuse for "overloaded" GOVT Bureaucratic workers...... and incompetent redundant GOVT departments not sharing.  FedEx and Amazon run like clockwork comparatively.
> 
> If you owed GOVT $100 they would still be tracking you, siezing assets.  You would be listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Gobmint has issues, and they are a mix of us.
> But he can go to a gun show and get guns, list or not.
> So this one went off. We have Millions of unstable Gun
> Nutters who are buying legal guns and some will be
> going off.
> 
> Most Mass murders are done by legal gun purchase.
> As we count gangster shootings 5 to 12 over months,
> not the same mass murder. To me, it's the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, the elevator doesn't go up to the top with mentally ill lefty yahoos.
> 
> The shooter was pro-gun control as well. It's a nutter stance.
> 
> And see how this one doesn't relate to reality? The guy was crazy, he shouldn't have been able to get a gun because the gun laws were in place, right?
> 
> So how did the gun laws keep him from getting a gun?
> 
> They didn't.
> 
> Thank goodness Texas allows people to carry their weapons with them, or a lot more people would have died.
> 
> And I think the people who say otherwise should be locked up before they hurt someone themselves. They obviously don't have the ability to reason, and they are creepy as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying only left folks does these thangs?
> 
> Glad the Great Douche is on the job fixing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying you have a felony warrant out on you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No WAY! I'm not a Great Douche Lover!
Click to expand...


Are you say there is a felony warrant for your arrest?

I knew it.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang.. I hear the Dems sweep the elections that they wanted.
> The Great douche power is weakening.
> .Did we win eveythang already?
> Was it about the Russian toys IT likes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
Click to expand...


DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a fantasy world. Like I said, you're a fruit cake, as all leftist weirdoes are.
> 
> 
> 
> Live Election Results and Estimates: Virginia Governor Race
> 
> 
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
Click to expand...


Racist cretin!


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist cretin!
Click to expand...


Right and Left Whitey do no Wrong.


----------



## deanrd

Even more evidence that GOP gun laws are doing their job.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you say the DOper won VA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist cretin!
Click to expand...

You were just waiting to say that.
Whitey is racism, true and simple.
In Africa, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down.
In Japan, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
they just hated offers of the same color.
In China, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
they just hated offers of the same color.
In Jamaica, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...

So, Just keep appling this to some 45 plus other non-Whitey nations on this planet.


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Mod Note:

No longer Breaking News, and rather than go thru 87 pages to see where it went off the rails, moving it to Zone 3, General Discussion*


----------



## Baz Ares

One DOWN!

Massachusetts became the first state to ban bump stocks!


----------



## Baz Ares

WillHaftawaite said:


> *Mod Note:
> 
> No longer Breaking News, and rather than go thru 87 pages to see where it went off the rails, moving it to Zone 3, General Discussion*




Dang? 26 people DEAD are just worth 2.75 days of interest. DANG!


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, you fucking freak.
> 
> And if you're asking me if I said DOper won VA, no, I didn't say that.
> 
> Are you say you're a fucking cretin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were just waiting to say that.
> Whitey is racism, true and simple.
> In Africa, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down.
> In Japan, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In China, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In Jamaica, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> 
> So, Just keep appling this to some 45 plus other non-Whitey nations on this planet.
Click to expand...

YOu are the disgusting racist, with your blackface and your ebonics. YOu're the once who is making it about race. 

It's okay, you aren't very smart.


----------



## Baz Ares

koshergrl said:


> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? I be a DOPer Voter supporter? DANG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were just waiting to say that.
> Whitey is racism, true and simple.
> In Africa, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down.
> In Japan, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In China, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In Jamaica, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> 
> So, Just keep appling this to some 45 plus other non-Whitey nations on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu are the disgusting racist, with your blackface and your ebonics. YOu're the once who is making it about race.
> 
> It's okay, you aren't very smart.
Click to expand...


You mean GOP/DOPer racism is not good for winning an election?
But, But... The Great Orange Douche tells America that is not an issue?
The Douche Won an election telling America colored folks are the issue. Spreading Terrorism etc..
The above blackface is from DOPer Alt-FACTS media. To make sure it's all about the Libs. 
As only Libs do MASS Shootings. As seeing a Whitey may confuse the DOPer class.


----------



## koshergrl

Baz Ares said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baz Ares said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this I assumed it was one of our leftie antiturds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANG?. You did not get the RW DOPer blame the left Memo update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist cretin!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were just waiting to say that.
> Whitey is racism, true and simple.
> In Africa, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down.
> In Japan, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In China, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> they just hated offers of the same color.
> In Jamaica, they had no racism, till Whitey showed up and started putting colors down...
> 
> So, Just keep appling this to some 45 plus other non-Whitey nations on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu are the disgusting racist, with your blackface and your ebonics. YOu're the once who is making it about race.
> 
> It's okay, you aren't very smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean GOP/DOPer racism is not good for winning an election?
> But, But... The Great Orange Douche tells America that is not an issue?
> The Douche Won an election telling America colored folks are the issue. Spreading Terrorism etc..
> The above blackface is from DOPer Alt-FACTS media. To make sure it's all about the Libs.
> As only Libs do MASS Shootings. As seeing a Whitey may confuse the DOPer class.
Click to expand...


One wonders why you are frequenting racist sites and spreading their propaganda. 

Well, actually...I don't wonder. I know why you do it. Because you're a racist.


----------



## Dalia

He is a leftist, he can not realize that people are being shot at point blank, and even in the horror that children are being shot  changes nothing, they still remain so insensitive and ready to always blaming Trump for everything.
A dog understands more good or bad than leftists people.


----------



## waltky

Sutherland Baptist Is Transformed Into Poignant Memorial For Mass Shooting Victims...




*Texas Church Is Transformed Into Poignant Memorial For Mass Shooting Victims*
_November 13, 2017 ― One week after it became the site of the deadliest mass shooting in modern Texas history, the First Baptist Church in Sutherland Springs reopened to the public on Sunday._


> Gone were the pews.  Instead, 26 handcrafted chairs marked locations where worshippers were fatally shot. Each chair had a name inscribed on the backrest, and a red rose. An audio recording of scripture readings by church staff played on a loudspeaker.   The scene of an unspeakable crime had been transformed into a moving tribute to those who lost their lives.  “Everyone who walks in there will know that the people who died lived for their Lord and Savior,” the Rev. Frank Pomeroy, the First Baptist pastor, said at a Sunday service earlier in the day held under a tent nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Footage from inside the First Baptist Church, which has been transformed into a memorial for those murdered last Sunday. pic.twitter.com/rS1aqIvrKy
> — Melissa Jeltsen (@quasimado) November 12, 2017​
> On Nov. 5, Devin Patrick Kelley attacked the church with a semiautomatic rifle. He killed 26, and wounded 20 others. As he exited the church, he was shot by an armed civilian. He fled in his SUV and was later found dead with a self-inflicted gunshot wound.
> 
> As soon as law enforcement finished processing evidence, a construction team began renovating the church building, according to a media handout. Chairs, pews, and carpet were removed from the small sanctuary. The walls and floors were painted, and the windows were replaced.   Before the media was allowed to tour the church on Sunday, a number of family members of victims were escorted inside to spend a few minutes in silence. One woman had to be held up by a chaplain as she exited the worship hall in tears.
> 
> The Rev. Mark Collins, the associate pastor, said in a press release that he hoped it would be healing for the community to be able to enter the church once more.   “This is our church, but it is not just us that are suffering,” Collins said. “This tragedy has rocked our nation, and has had an impact on all Americans and our country as a whole.”  The church will be open Monday to Friday, 10 a.m. to 10 p.m.   It is unclear whether the memorial will be permanent, or whether the building will be razed.
> 
> Texas Church Is Transformed Into Poignant Memorial For Mass Shooting Victims


----------

